# REVIEW: Meier Audio Concerto headphone amp



## Skylab

*Overture*

 The Concerto, the newest amp from Meier Audio, is essentially equivalent to the top Meier, the Symphony, with a less features and a few tweaks. As such, it employs Meier’s Active Balanced Ground topology, and includes his famous Crossfeed image enhancer (which is supposed to be improved from the Symphony, and as always is defeatable), and a gain switch. That’s it for “features” – one input, one SE output. There is, however, also a new volume pot, which Jan described as a discrete volume control with a total of 64 positions (versus 32 steps on the SYMPHONY) and with typical step-size being around 0.7 dB. 

 One other change - Instead of the use of the LM6171 op-amp in the SYMPHONY, the CONCERTO uses AD797 opamps. This is generally regarded as being an excellent sounding op-amp, from what I have read. Apparently the AD797 is extremely sensitive to the quality of the power supply, and Meier claims to have paid a lot of close attention to power supply design, including the use of a total of 85,000 uF of filter capacitance – which is a LOT. I personally really like home amps to have their PS onboard, and the Concerto indeed does.


 Here is the chassis:












 Not much around back - just two nice chassis-mounted RCA jacks, and an IEC power connector cable.


 Jan has done a lot of work to make his amps quiet. I certainly heard the Concerto as being very quiet, and having a deep black background, which is a very important trait for a good amp, IMO. And Jan's work is backed up by specs - the Concerto has an almost impossible-sounding worst case S/N ratio of 117db (the graph indicates that noise is down by a minimum of -117db, and generally closer to -135db!). This is impressive:










*Testing Methodology:*

 Headphones used in testing were the Beyerdynamic T1, DT880/600, DT990/600, HifiMan HE-5, JVC DX1000, and Shure SRH840. Sources were the Music Hall DAC25.2, iMod iPod, and Denon DP-59L/Clearaudio maestro.

 I always listen at a calibrated (with pink noise) 80dBA for reviews - important for comparisons to have matched levels. 

 Also, my review loaner was a prototype, which is 100% representative of the final production except for the top case.


*Performance:*

 In general, I thought the CONCERTO was a very impressive headphone amp. It has a very clean, highly transparent sound. The mids were very transparent and open, if just a tiny bit forgiving or sweet. Holly Cole’s voice on “The Train Song” was very cleanly rendered, and had good body, but was not thrust forward in the mix the way some amps do – a positive for the Meier in my book. 

 The treble was extended and nicely detailed, and perhaps just a tiny bit on the lively side. The incredibly wide variety of instruments in Steely Dan’s “Aja” were really well delineated. The Concerto is clear as a bell and clean as a whistle. I have always felt Meier amps excelled at being transparent – and the Concerto is no exception – it excels in this regard. The amp is just a touch on the lively side in the treble, but not significantly, and the treble was so clean that this was never an issue.

 Detail retrieval was terrific. The sound of the guitar strings on the acoustic version of "Normal" from Porcupine Tree's "We Lost the Skyline" was very, very detailed, and in a natural, unforced way. I was really drawn into this performance by the Concerto - T1 combo - highly involving.

 The deep bass was impressive – it had great weight, nice control, and impressive depth. The deep bass in “TeakBois” from Anderson/Bruford/Wakeman/Howe’s self-titled LP was very impressive. The Concerto drove the T1 down VERY deep – an area where T1 can really go. Double-bass from goth-metal like on Sirenia’s “The Seventh Summer” from “The 13th Floor” was really impressive. There is nothing enhanced here, but bass is ruler-flat, iron-fisted, and has no overhang.

 The soundstage was very well defined, being both wide and deep. Lateral image stability was very, very good. Dynamics and speed were also very good. The Concerto dealt well with complex music like Aghora’s “Fade” from their record “Formless”, which alternates tempo numerous times, and features both very sparse and very dense segments – the Concerto handled the shifts here with aplomb. I went back and forth on using crossfeed - I liked it on some recordings, preferred it off on some, and on others couldn't really discern a difference. But since it's defeatable, it's nice to have it.


*Other Players:*

 Overall, I thought the CONCERTO held its own very well versus its main competitor that I used for comparison’s sake, the Audio GD Phoenix – which is both much more full-featured, and more expensive, but is the only other SS amp I had on hand. I prefer not to compare SS amps just to tube amps, because while they are not as different sounding as some people think, there are differences. So the Phoenix was the main comparison point, although it does cost 60% more than the Concerto. The whole point of the Concerto is that it is a Meier Symphony with less features. 

 The comparison between them was fascinating, though. I have always thought of the Phoenix as being on the slightly dark and smooth side. And traditionally, I have actually felt the same way about most Meier amps I have heard. The Concerto, on the other hand, was a little lighter and brighter than the Phoenix – but I would still describe the Concerto as being very neutral and smooth. The difference between them was immediately noticeable, though. As such, I slightly preferred the Concerto with the JVC DX1000, but thought the Phoenix was better with the DT880 and HE-5. So this may give some idea about where the Concerto is most at home. It’s essentially neutral, but I would not describe the treble as soft or forgiving – clean, but present. So I wouldn’t get the Concerto for use with headphones that are prone to treble brightness themselves. While this is not a big deal or a defining character, it does represent a bit of a departure from Meier amps in the past, if memory serves me correctly. 

 The Beyerdynamic T1 was a tougher call. I liked it equally well though both, although the difference between the amps was most apparent with the T1. But the T1 sounded great with both. The 600 ohm T1’s did require the use of the Concerto’s high-gain mode, but it then drove them to very loud levels easily. Undeniably, the T1 used with the Concerto was wicked good, and shows that the Concerto can power the big boys and sound great. I would unhesitatingly recommend the T1 for use with the Concerto. I am enjoying that very combination as I write this. 


*Finale:*

 So in sum, I found the CONCERTO was nothing short of excellent and never anything less that very enjoyable. For $750, it’s a good value, IMO, considering its performance level. It is very basic in feature set, but is very well engineered, and the performance is at a very high level. For someone looking for a relatively compact, well built amp where the insides were more important than the outsides, it’s a great choice in a high-performance headphone amp. The Concerto reminded me just how good Meier Audio amps have historically been - and clearly still are. The Concerto offers about all the performance that anyone who isn’t spending VERY big bucks on a headphone amp, and who needs only one input and output, and only single-ended, could ask for. Definitely recommended.


----------



## TheBigCW

Wow Skylab! What a great review. This looks like an amazing amp, I love Jan's work.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

A tremendously helpful review... made even more enjoyable by the use of the Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe album in its methodology! Thanks...


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Olias of Sunhillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A tremendously helpful review... made even more enjoyable by the use of the Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe album in its methodology! Thanks..._

 

Thanks! Such a great record that is very under-rated IMO


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! Such a great record that is very under-rated IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed... a tragically forgotten album that's also extremely well recorded.

 Would you care to speculate on the possible synergy between this new Meier amp and Senn 600/650s? I hear things like "deep, controlled bass" and "slightly lively treble" and I get weak in the knees thinking about matching with my 650s.


----------



## Skylab

Well I have not had HD650's for a long time, but from memory, it would seem like a good pairing, yes.


----------



## kboe

Ive enjoyed my 2Move amp and it makes me wonder what a higher end Meier amp would sound like. Thanks for the review!


----------



## vkvedam

Great work Rob, as always. I feel you're sort of a Meier fanboy (In a good way).


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vkvedam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great work Rob, as always. I feel you're sort of a Meier fanboy (In a good way)._

 

I have always liked the sound of Meier amps - even though I don't own any anymore, due to my love for all things tube


----------



## mrarroyo

Rob, do you know if the power supply is linear or switching. I like its clean understated looks.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

I was very much looking forward to this review and it didn't disappoint. It's more than I want to spend, but in the spirit of "buy once, buy right" I see a StageDAC/Concerto stack in my near future 

 edit: are the case dimensions the same as the stageDAC?


----------



## oldwine

Nice work Rob!!!

 BTW, i think most people will have the same question - is it worth to pay for a combo of Concerto + StageDAC, or just get a SYMPHONY??


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rob, do you know if the power supply is linear or switching. I like its clean understated looks._

 

I'm not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CANiSLAYu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was very much looking forward to this review and it didn't disappoint. It's more than I want to spend, but in the spirit of "buy once, buy right" I see a StageDAC/Concerto stack in my near future 

 edit: are the case dimensions the same as the stageDAC?_

 

Thanks! Dimensions are 10 in x 6 in x 2.5 in, approx.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldwine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice work Rob!!!

 BTW, i think most people will have the same question - is it worth to pay for a combo of Concerto + StageDAC, or just get a SYMPHONY?? _

 

I wish I could answer that question, but I have not heard either the StageDAC or the Symphony. However, I seem to recall a bunch of criticism about the Symphony's DAC, and the StageDAC has a lot of features and seems to be more ambitious. For sure I would buy the two separately - but that's just me. I prefer separate devices always, where possible.


----------



## asmagus

Well done Skylab!


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Excellent review, Skylab! Would you say it has a great synergy with a Beyer DT 990?


----------



## mirh

@Skylab

 Have you tried it with your Denon 7000?

 Do you think it is a good partner for denon D2000?


----------



## Skylab

I do think it has good synergy with the DT990 - maybe even a little better than with the DT880.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do think it has good synergy with the DT990 - maybe even a little better than with the DT880._

 

Thanks Skylab! I feel that the synergy with my current amp, a second hand Arietta, isn't great at all. I wanted it to tighten up the bass of the DT990 but in combination with the Arietta the Beyer sounds utterly dull. It seems that the Concerto would be a better choice.


----------



## oldson

would love to compare this to my solo srg1


----------



## David.M

Absolutely terrific review Skylab !

 does the musical/energetic/fast paced excitement that the dt990's are well known show itself in the Concerto? 

 obv Meir amps are phenomenal with the Beyers, but do you still believe tube amps still respectfully excel with the 990's or did the Audio Concerto prove you wrong?


----------



## Skylab

No, I still love the DT990 with tubes - but the good thing is tubes are not the ONLY option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes to on the DT990 excitement with the Concerto


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a second hand Arietta, isn't great at all. [..] with the Arietta the Beyer sounds utterly dull._

 

it's a very poor amp IME..

 very nice review Skylab! too bad it takes $750 to get an amp based around AD797(hopefully B)


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's a very poor amp IME..

 very nice review Skylab! too bad it takes $750 to get an amp based around AD797(hopefully B)_

 


 Concerto is based around AD 797 ANZ. 
 There are people who believe that AD 797 beats any discret op-amps


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Concerto is based around AD 797 ANZ. 
 There are people who believe that AD 797 beats any discret op-amps_

 

hummm $750 and it's not even using AD797BRZ...AD797B does kill discrete op-amps(even the Burson v2) IME, AD797A would be a major step back.


----------



## Kane-DK

Very nice review! Really makes me wanna try one.


----------



## CapQ

Well done mate! More comparison gonna be helpful.
 Anyway thanks Skylab!


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leeperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hummm $750 and it's not even using AD797BRZ...AD797B does kill discrete op-amps(even the Burson v2) IME, AD797A would be a major step back._

 

It's DIP8 - it will be easy to change, yes?


----------



## spartan123

Great review. Been wanting to try a Meier amp for some time now. Might have to try this one.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CapQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well done mate! More comparison gonna be helpful.
 Anyway thanks Skylab!_

 

Thanks! Unfortunately, I don't currently have any other home SS amps to compare it to.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mirh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Skylab

 Have you tried it with your Denon 7000?

 Do you think it is a good partner for denon D2000?_

 

I'm sorry, I somehow missed this post. Yes, the Concerto worked very well with my D7000's - they sounded excellent together - the D7000 benefit from the Concerto's clean but present treble and tight bass control. I can't say for sure that this means it would pair well with the D2000, but it seems that it should.


----------



## FritzS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's DIP8 - it will be easy to change, yes?_

 

AD797BRZ are only in SOIC availlable - DIP8 are only AD797A's

 you must use an adapter SOIC to DIP


----------



## donunus

how does the new crossfeed circuit sound by the way compared to the ones found on a headfive for example


----------



## FritzS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, I somehow missed this post. Yes, the Concerto worked very well with my D7000's - they sounded excellent together - the D7000 benefit from the Concerto's clean but present treble and tight bass control. I can't say for sure that this means it would pair well with the D2000, but it seems that it should._

 

Which output impedance have Concerto?
 Near zero or 120 OHM? I own a D7000 and my experience, the nearer to zero the impedance, the dryer the bass. What's your experience?

 Some times ago I had a Grace m902 for test. I search a good DAC (with more inputs USB, TOSLINK, S-PDIF) with/without a build in HA (DIY or not).

 OT - one for DIY is Buffalo II

 If I could get a Concerto (or a CORDA STAGEDAC) for test I would say »yes«


----------



## FritzS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does the new crossfeed circuit sound by the way compared to the ones found on a headfive for example_

 

the crossfeed from Grace m902 don't persuade me 
 AFAIK Grace use the crossfeed from Jan.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FritzS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You must use an adapter SOIC to DIP

 (...)
 The crossfeed from Grace m902 don't persuade me 
 AFAIK Grace use the crossfeed from Jan._

 

Thx for info.

 About crossfeed - crossfeed in Swing is splendid.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does the new crossfeed circuit sound by the way compared to the ones found on a headfive for example_

 

Unfortunately I do not have them to compare, but I found the Crossfeed to be highly enjoyable at times, and unnoticeable at others. Depends on the recording. I can't really comment on how it's improved though, because I have nothing to compare it to.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FritzS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which output impedance have Concerto?
 Near zero or 120 OHM? I own a D7000 and my experience, the nearer to zero the impedance, the dryer the bass. What's your experience?
_

 

I don't know for sure. If I had to guess, I would say close to zero ohm, but I will have to ask Jan.


----------



## argentum

I have Jan's crossfeed in my DAc, which is supposed to be his best so far (at least according to Dr. Meier himself), but I only use it with older recordings, otherwise I usually leave it off. I have been using headphones for too long and strong stereo separation doesn't bother me, every crossfeed has its trade off (even the good ones) - it does smear the finest details by nature.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Heve you ever had or auditioned a Corda Cantate, Skylab? I wonder how this amp compares to the Concerto. The DAC (of the Cantate) would be a nice extra for this kind of money.


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Thanks for the review Skylab as always very informative. 
 I'm still undecided whether going for it or going instead for the Lehmann Black Cube Linear. Have you got any opinion about it? I'm using Graham Slee Solo 2009 at the moment with the PSU1 and I am delighted but the spendaholic in me is pushing hard to spend some money before the next elections here in the UK. The buggers are thinking in increasing VAT to 20% so I better make my move soon!


----------



## donunus

Can someone compare the latest jan meier crossfeed to the latest foobar naivesoftware crossfeed? To me the naive is already almost perfect.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heve you ever had or auditioned a Corda Cantate, Skylab? I wonder how this amp compares to the Concerto. The DAC (of the Cantate) would be a nice extra for this kind of money._

 

I have, but not in far too long to be sure of any comparisons. That said, I think the Concerto is a pretty significant step up in sound from the Cantate, based on my memory of it.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Thanks, Skylab! I guess I'll have to save up for a decent DAC too.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

yeah the concerto is supposedly a upgraded amp section of the symphony without the dac.


----------



## johnwmclean

Wonderful review Skylab, sounds like an amazing piece of kit.


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Well boys, I had an impulsive moment and I ordered the Lehmann BCL in silver. I ran out of patience waiting for the Concerto. I was expecting to order it this month but is still not available. I hope I do not regret it! I would have matched my Meier STAGEDAC perfectly well.
 Anyway, I'll see how the Lehmann compares with my GS SOLO.


----------



## FritzS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leonardo_BVB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, I'll see how the Lehmann compares with my GS SOLO._

 

I wait for your comparing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I own a »green« Solo too - and compared Solo with Grace, Solo is a bit warmer, Grace a bit more neutral and dry in bass.

 I mod my Solo with an NS LME49720HA OPA - I recommand to give this mod a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With D7000 the difference are more hearable as with K701


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FritzS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wait for your comparing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own a »green« Solo too - and compared Solo with Grace, Solo is a bit warmer, Grace a bit more neutral and dry in bass.

 I mod my Solo with an NS LME49720HA OPA - I recommand to give this mod a chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With D7000 the difference are more hearable as with K701_

 

Thanks for the recommendation FritzS. 
 I use the solo with the PSU1 rather than with the "green" switched PSU (it gives more solidity to the sound). I "filter" the sound after the DAC with a valves buffer with 2 KenRads 6SN7GT before it reaches the headamp. The buffer allows me to tailor the sound in whichever way I fancy by simply changing the valves (I have a big collection of matched 6SN7s). On top of that the Satgedac is very flexible (see my reviews in the Stagedac thread). I'm looking forward to see if the Lehmann can extract even more detail and drive my cans even better than the Solo. It is hard to imagine being better but I have a long experience of being surprised. I could not believe that the Denon D7000 could be touched until I had my Grados Gs1000i. God they are good!


----------



## kenta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leonardo_BVB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the recommendation FritzS. 
 I use the solo with the PSU1 rather than with the "green" switched PSU (it gives more solidity to the sound). I "filter" the sound after the DAC with a valves buffer with 2 KenRads 6SN7GT before it reaches the headamp. The buffer allows me to tailor the sound in whichever way I fancy by simply changing the valves (I have a big collection of matched 6SN7s). On top of that the Satgedac is very flexible (see my reviews in the Stagedac thread). I'm looking forward to see if the Lehmann can extract even more detail and drive my cans even better than the Solo. It is hard to imagine being better but I have a long experience of being surprised. I could not believe that the Denon D7000 could be touched until I had my Grados Gs1000i. God they are good! 



_

 

Lehmann BCL + StageDAC is certainly an interesting approach which I really like to move to. Let me know, if you post any review or comment. I would really love to hear yours.


----------



## Leonardo_BVB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kenta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lehmann BCL + StageDAC is certainly an interesting approach which I really like to move to. Let me know, if you post any review or comment. I would really love to hear yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure Kenta, no problem. I'll try do do a decent comparison soon. I know you were also interested in the Lehmann. I see in your signature that you finally did not buy the Stagedac and bought the Symphony instead!


----------



## sokolov91

I don't know if this is relevant here, but how would this amp compare to the Goldpoint pro, or burson 160 or BCA thingee? I am looking to get a nice amp this summer to replace my LD MK5, that would last a year or two... or even more if possible. The next step up would be balanced.

 I really like Meier products, but I do want to make the "best" choice.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(...) I do want to make the "best" choice._

 

Like all of us.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like all of us._

 

*Facepalm*


----------



## doctorcilantro

When and where can we get the Concerto?

 DC


----------



## Skylab

From Meier Audio - the site says March/April availability.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Overture*

 (...) The Concerto, the newest amp from Meier Audio, is essentially equivalent to tAlso, my review loaner was a prototype, which is 100% representative of the final production except for the top case (...)_

 

So the top case in final product will be different? Do You know how it will look like?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the top case in final product will be different? Do You know how it will look like?_

 

I do not, sorry. What Jan told me was the unit I have has an iron top case, and the production units will have aluminum. This is better, so if anything, the final production could sound even slightly better.


----------



## cegras

6moons always pops open things for an internals look. Can't we have that here?


----------



## asmagus

I think we can't have


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we can't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Jan usually asks reviewers not to post any pictures of the internals. I believe he has had some bad experiences with people stealing his designs that led him to this policy.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

that and skylab makes it a policy not to take internal picks of products he reviews, not just meier amps.


----------



## Skylab

Right - Jan *did* have someone copy one of his designs, and so one can hardly blame him for wanting to be cautious. But just to be clear - Jan did not ask me not to post the internals in this case. That is *MY* review policy. If a manufacturer wants internals posted, they can do it themselves on their website (and many of them do).

 I liked the Concerto so much that I decided to buy the review unit.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Orpheus the newest amplifier from Meier ?


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is Orpheus the newest amplifier from Meier ?_

 

The Orpheus is produced by a company in Taiwan called Music Hi-fi. 
 Meier only acts as a dealer or something like that.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,

 A few people have asked me to answer some of the questions in this thread and to add my own comments. So here we go.

 “I have always thought of the Phoenix as being on the slightly dark and smooth side. And traditionally, I have actually felt the same way about most Meier amps I have heard. The Concerto, on the other hand, was a little lighter and brighter”

 “While this is not a big deal or a defining character, it does represent a bit of a departure from Meier amps in the past”

 It is true that old models like the CANTATE and the OPERA had a slightly warmer and slightly less detailed sound than the current CONCERTO and the SYMPHONY models. The main reason for this sonic change is in the volume control. While designing/testing/prototyping the SYMPHONY I found that the use of the classic ALPS blue potentiometer does add its own specific sound signature. Using a chain of discrete resistors and switching relays in the SYMPHONY clearly improved detail and neutrality. The relays on the SYMPHONY are selected using a rotary decoder switch for volume control.

 The CONCERTO does not use such a decoder switch but an analog (mono) potentiometer whose position is measured by a DAC-chip. The output of this DAC-chip is then used to select the appropriate relays. This not only gives volume control a more analog feeling but also allows for more discrete steps and a smaller step size. Technically a very elaborate solution but the sonic results are well worth the efforts.

 “ Instead of the use of the LM6171 op-amp in the SYMPHONY, the CONCERTO uses AD797 opamps.”

 The LM6171 and the AD797 indeed sound a little bit different, but these differences are surprisingly small. Both use bipolar inputs and I’ve always felt that FET opamps in comparison sound relatively veiled. The reason for dropping the LM6171 is not its sonic quality but has a more technical nature.

 And as for the A- or B-versions of the AD797. The B-version is no longer available through regular channels in DIP-format (there still seems to be some old stock around) and I wanted the opamps to be socketed.

 And are there really sonic differences between the two-versions? My own testing showed that the A-version is already very sensitive to the quality of the power-supply (more then any other opamp I have been using before, hence 85000 uF capacity using Nichicon audio-grade capacitors as well as extensive regulation and filtering).

 Since the B-version has a much lower power-supply-rejection-ratio the characteristics of the power supply may well add a different sonic flavor to the sonic result. Whether better or for worse, that probably is a matter of personal taste and will strongly depend on the power supply used.

 To be honest, I find that statements like “opamp A sound much better than opamp B” should always be read with much care. The sonic results of an opamp can strongly depend on its technical implementation and simply swapping opamps in a single setup may well result in very misleading results. This aspect is very much overlooked in many of the discussions in this forum.

 “ Rob, do you know if the power supply is linear or switching.”

 I always use linear power supplies. This simply prevents any high-frequency noises pollution.

 “ are the case dimensions the same as the stageDAC?"

 Height and depth are the same. The STAGEDAC is just a little bit wider because of the many control elements.

 “ how does the new crossfeed circuit sound by the way compared to the ones found on a headfive for example"

 The sonic differences are very small and only noticeable in test situations.

 The situation is different with the crossfeed on the STAGEDAC though. This implementation is far more complicated than those on all other CORDA amplifiers and has better positional imaging. But even then, major differences are only heard in specific situations and using very trained ears.

 “ Which output impedance have Concerto?”

 The CONCERTO has a low output impedance jacket only.

 “ Grace use the crossfeed from Jan.”

 True, but they use the original version that has no psychoacoustic bass-compensation. The versions on the current CORDA amplifiers all have this compensation.

 “ So the top case in final product will be different?”

 The toroidal transformer in the CONCERTO is pretty large and almost touches the top case. The case of the prototype is made of iron and thus starts to swing in the magnetic field. The amp produces a small mechanical hum. The series product will have a top case made of aluminum and thus will be quiet.

 “6moons always pops open things for an internals look.”

 Actually they do have one of the two prototypes made for a review. So hopefully pictures will be up soon. The second prototype is in Robs possession so I can’t produce any pictures myself right now. Of course I don’t mind if Rob produces some pictures himself.

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Thanks for the very informative response Jan


----------



## Skylab

Thanks for the post Jan. Except that now I guess I will have to open the thing up and take some pictures


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Oh one other question, the Concerto has the balanced ground thingy the rest of the amps have right? just curious since the technical details isnt up for the amp on the meier site


----------



## Skylab

Yes, it does for sure.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it does for sure._

 

i just realized that was in the first sentence of your review...sorry, itd been since the day the review was launched since i read it


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the post Jan. Except that now I guess I will have to open the thing up and take some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely!

 Concerto will be my next purchase - for sure


----------



## Drosera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The comparison between them was fascinating, though. I have always thought of the Phoenix as being on the slightly dark and smooth side. And traditionally, I have actually felt the same way about most Meier amps I have heard. The Concerto, on the other hand, was a little lighter and brighter than the Phoenix – but I would still describe the Concerto as being very neutral and smooth._

 

Hi Skylab,

 Interesting to hear that you decided to purchase the Concerto. I wonder, is difference between the two quoted above the only reason you decided to add it to your amp collection? Or are there also other ways in which the Concerto differs from (or even bests) the Phoenix. I'm deliberating between these two amps for a next purchase (and who knows, might end up getting both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Of course it is difficult to fairly compare the performance of an SE design with one that is balanced.


----------



## Drosera

Some pictures of the internals are here on 6moons.com.

 Man, Jan Meier's amps have gotten considerably more component-heavy since the days of the Corda Opera!


----------



## Skylab

I felt the Concerto was different enough sounding, and of course good enough sounding, that I wanted to have it around long term as a reference, as I did in keeping the Phoenix, so that I can compare other amps to them. The Phoenix alone, being a little dark sounding (although nonetheless excellent) is probably best not to have as my only reference solid state home headphone amp. The Concerto is the perfect stable-mate for it.

 In terms of evaluating the two - assuming you don't need any of the Phoenix's other features (remote control, multiple inputs), then the main decision point should be this - if you have or plan to get balanced headphones, then the Phoenix it must be. If you plan to use single-ended only, I think the Concerto sounds better.

 Edit: Nice pics from the 6Moons site - I don't have to take internal pics now! Yay!


----------



## Drosera

Thanks for the info, that's really helpful!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: Nice pics from the 6Moons site - I don't have to take internal pics now! Yay!_

 

Actually, we could use some nice high-resolution ones. (kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Skylab

Well, I don't have a way to do hi-res pics anyway. Can't host hi-res on Photobucket.


----------



## asmagus

Is it true that the amplifier is born here:
Shenzhen Shanling Digital Technology Development Co., Ltd.

 S. Ebaen from 6moons
  Quote:


 (...) the German Jan Meier once again contracts with Shanling of China to manufacture just as he already did for the StageDAC (...) 
 

I hope that it is true - Shanling production line is superb - small company could not afford to buy such machines and technology.


----------



## Skylab

Yes - Jan has been having Shanling build his designs for quite some time now. Jan does all the design work, but Shanling does the manufacturing.


----------



## asmagus

Excellent - now I just have to wait till April to purchase one 

 Global village


----------



## oldwine

me2, So is there any pre-order offer??


----------



## asmagus

I was first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seriously - I think that there is no pre-order.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I'm interested in pre-order offers as well. Am serisouly considering these as my next amp for the DT990/600.


----------



## NumLock

Considering this amp with the T1. Unless I can convince myself to buy the Phoenix.


----------



## asmagus

For UE consumers price for Phoenix with shipping and Tax'es is 100% higher than for Corda Concerto with shipping and tax.


----------



## Skylab

No sense in getting the Phoenix for the T1's unless you plan to re-terminate the T1's for balanced. The Concerto sounds better in single ended.


----------



## donunus

Is the concerto far behind the decware tube amp you have in SQ?


----------



## Skylab

They do sound different. I prefer the Decware, but I wouldn't say the Concerto is far behind at all - just different. The Decware is also a bit of a chameleon, depending on what tubes you use in it.


----------



## NumLock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No sense in getting the Phoenix for the T1's unless you plan to re-terminate the T1's for balanced. The Concerto sounds better in single ended._

 

I asked this in the T1 thread but no one answered. Have you tried a balanced T1? I wonder if it's worth going with a balanced amp with the T1. I have a balanced HD650. So naturally I would like a balanced T1. But if the gain is small then it might not be worth it? Then the Concerto would be the way to go I guess.


----------



## Skylab

I personally have not heard a balanced T1, no, and I have no plans at all to balance mine. All mu tube amps are single ended.


----------



## asmagus

Dear Jan when You will publish full technical details (spec.) Concerto ??


----------



## Nachkebia

So when is this beauty shippin? (march/april) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can disable crossfeed right?


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nachkebia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So when is this beauty shippin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Maybe in April?

 Yes, you can disable it.


----------



## audiorapture

Skylab: great review< thanks. 
 I have a question about that s/n of 117 vs some othere amps though. I have a Sony ES disc player with a s/n of about 117 and I am looking for a new SS amp. While I believe stats don't tell the sound of an amp, poor or low s/n may make a difference. If I am looking at amps with only a 100 or less s/n, won't I hear hiss or the "floor" add sounds I don't want? Is there also this problem with tube amps as I see some of them have readings at 96 or even 90. How mis-informed am I..... (My phones are Senn650, AKG701, AudioTech 700, and Beyer DT990's on the way.) thanks again


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 > is there any pre-order offer?

 Sorry, no pre-order offers. But there is a special price when the CONCERTO is bought in combination with a STAGEDAC.

 People who already have bought a STAGEDAC in the past may still apply for this special price.

 > when You will publish full technical details (spec.) Concerto ?

 They're up!



 Jan


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 (...)

 > when You will publish full technical details (spec.) Concerto ?

 They're up!



 Jan_

 






 Please Jan post information in this thread when you will start taking orders. I want to buy Concerto as quick as it will be possible


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab: great review< thanks. 
 I have a question about that s/n of 117 vs some othere amps though. I have a Sony ES disc player with a s/n of about 117 and I am looking for a new SS amp. While I believe stats don't tell the sound of an amp, poor or low s/n may make a difference. If I am looking at amps with only a 100 or less s/n, won't I hear hiss or the "floor" add sounds I don't want? Is there also this problem with tube amps as I see some of them have readings at 96 or even 90. How mis-informed am I..... (My phones are Senn650, AKG701, AudioTech 700, and Beyer DT990's on the way.) thanks again_

 

Thanks for the kind words. 

 A better signal to noise ratio is always better, for sure - but the difference between an amp with a 90db s/n versus 120db is going to be subtle at best, and other characteristics of the amps will likely be more noticeable than just this.


----------



## Nachkebia

They have updated the web-site and added technical data on Cocnerto Meier Audio

 Weight: 2.0 kg

 Size: 24.5 x 17.5 x 6.7 cm

 Perfect, this might become my own birthday present


----------



## audiorapture

Thanks again Skylab. I have an Aria and I liked it very much as my first amp. As I have gotten a few more phones, (Senn650,AKG701,Beyer990 600ohms) do you see any problems with this new amp matching up well or are there any difficulties that may pose a distraction using all of them. As always, we all have varying tastes, but having read much of what you have written, I value your opinion very much. I also like the professionalism of Jan at Meier Audio.


----------



## Emokid

Great amp from Jan i see, surely worth thinking of. Thanks Skylab and Jan.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Great review skylab! I am wondering if this will be a good amp for low ohm phones like AKG, ultrasone and grados etc. Or is it only meant for the high impedance phones?

 Only disappointing thing is I wish it had two headphone sockets so you can have 2 headphones plugged in at once. Is there any way to do this with a splitter or something.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review skylab! I am wondering if this will be a good amp for low ohm phones like AKG, ultrasone and grados etc. Or is it only meant for the high impedance phones?

 Only disappointing thing is I wish it had two headphone sockets so you can have 2 headphones plugged in at once. Is there any way to do this with a splitter or something._

 

Concerto should be great for low impedance headphones - output impedance is close to "0".


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear Headfellows,

 But there is a special price when the CONCERTO is bought in combination with a STAGEDAC.

 Jan_

 

I just noticed this special price. Great offer! When the Concerto is released you may expect a mail from me, Jan.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Concerto should be great for low impedance headphones - output impedance is close to "0"._

 

Indeed - absolutely the case. Using it with the Denon D7000 and Ultrasone Ed 8 - very nice.


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Would you say this amp is a bit on the bright side so better to match it with warm headphones than something bright like grados or open audio technicas?


----------



## angle_sh00ter

Or maybe its just neutral and transparent...


----------



## Skylab

I wouldn't call it bright - but more like very extended and strictly neutral, such as to make it a bad match for headphones that are already bright, unless you LIKE bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this is a little hard for me to say - the closes thing I own to a bright headphone is the DT880. And they sounded excellent with the Concerto.


----------



## Covenant

I'm sorry if this question's already been covered, but how does the Concerto + Stagedac compare against the Symphony?

 Is the pair meant to replace the Symphony as Meier's flagship offering, or simply provide a similar level of performance in seperates as opposed to an all-in-one?


----------



## Skylab

I personally cannot answer that question, having never heard the StageDac. But given that it is supposed to be a much better DAC than the one built into the Symphony, and that the Concerto is supposed to offer slightly better sound than the Symphony as an amp, I am guessing the official Meier line would be that the Concerto + StageDac is better. But I have no way to verify this.


----------



## asmagus

From Meier's website:

 "Take the design of the SYMPHONY, remove the DAC section, add a few small improvements to the amplification circuitry and exchange the luxurious enclosure for a more modest and plain version and what you get is the upcoming CONCERTO."


----------



## cooperpwc

Resurrecting this great thread. Rob, (if you see this), I am impressed that you bought the Concerto. What do you think is the contribution of the balanced ground to what you like in this amp? Does that create a 'balanced-like sound'?


----------



## yossi126

I had the Opera which also implements balanced ground. Actually 'balanced' is not a way to describe sound. Though theoritically you can compare the same amp SE to balanced, like the beta22.

 In general, you can't go wrong going with these calibre of Meier's amps.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yossi126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually 'balanced' is not a way to describe sound._

 

I understand. The only balanced setup I have heard was Ray's Meridien, B-52, HD600 system which I gushed about ad nauseum here. But I cannot necessarily isolate what was attributable just to the balanced factor.

 I am curious because the balanced ground will be implemented in the new Meier Stepdance portable. I am trying to isolate the real world significance of that.


----------



## Skylab

What Balanced Ground gets you is a VERY dark silent background. This is where the Concerto really excels. It is a very quiet amp in terms of the background - there is no audible noise at all, and yet this is due to the true noise floor of the amp, not some trickeration. 

 I've actually surprised myself how much I have been listening to it lately - considering I am a tube guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been using it with the Edistion 8's - this is a really good match. I slightly prefer the T1 with tubes, but the Ed 8 is especially good with the Concerto.


----------



## cooperpwc

Thanks for the reply. Good information! Can't wait for your (inevitable I hope) review of the Stepdance when it is released. I know you liked the prototype. If it turns out to be 'portable Concerto', that may be an absolute winner.


----------



## asmagus

I hope that Concerto will be an absolute winner in this price class. When (not if) I will get one i will write some short impression.


----------



## sokolov91

I kinda want to jump right to to a truly balanced phoenix from my MKV... But the CONCERTO looks so sexy and at this price has everything I would want and more... It really caught my eye, and was the first amp I considered upgrading to.

 Gah... But to think I need only re-terminate a few of my headphones to get true balanced it really makes me wonder.

 My heart says Concerto... but my brain is telling me Phoenix... And well.. my wallet isn't commenting as it threw itself off a cliff.


----------



## kds5000

@Skylab:

 Thanks for a very informative review as always Skylab.

 Having set-up an electrostatic rig, I'm looking to get a SS amp for my dynamic cans. I'm considering the Concerto and the GS Solo SRGII and was glad to stumble upon this thread.

 I believe you've heard the Solo SRGII and was wondering if you could give a brief comparison between the 2. I'm particularly interested in bass quality - does the Concerto have a deeper / punchier bass than the SRGII? I owned the Solo SRG and always felt that its Achilles heel was it's relatively light punch. That's why the SRGII (with it's much improved bass performance) caught my attention. 

 Also, I love the forward and smooth mids of the old SRG and was wondering if the Concerto has a similar presentation. 

 My dynamic cans stable consists mainly of Grados and the odd HD600 with APS cable and ESW10JPN. However, I'm also interested in adding the Beyer T1 or Senn HD800 to my collection soon. I listen mainly to 80s / 90s rock music, female vocals / jazz (Diana Krall, Sarah McLachlan, Norah Jones etc). 

 Any other comments you may have would be much appreciated.

 @other Head-Fi'ers: if you've any experience with the Concerto and SRGII, I'd love to hear your comments as well.

 Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skylab

The Concerto is a all-around better headphone amp than the SRGII, IMO. More transparent, overall smoother, better detail but at the same time less etch. And yes, bass has a little more weight and extension.


----------



## kds5000

Ahh! That certainly clears things up for me then. Many thanks Skylab!


----------



## Scrivs

Thanks for the wonderfull review!
 What a nice amp that is mate.


----------



## kboe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I kinda want to jump right to to a truly balanced phoenix from my MKV... But the CONCERTO looks so sexy and at this price has everything I would want and more... It really caught my eye, and was the first amp I considered upgrading to.

 Gah... But to think I need only re-terminate a few of my headphones to get true balanced it really makes me wonder.

*My heart says Concerto... but my brain is telling me Phoenix... And well.. my wallet isn't commenting as it threw itself off a cliff.*_

 

Go with your heart man. AT cans sound so good with Meiers amps.


----------



## chi2

The black version of the Concerto seems to have blue LEDs. How about the silver version? The 6moons preview mentions red LEDs. Does anyone know if that was only in the tested pre-series model or if that will be the standard for the silver version? Thanks!


----------



## Kernmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What Balanced Ground gets you is a VERY dark silent background. This is where the Concerto really excels. It is a very quiet amp in terms of the background - there is no audible noise at all, and yet this is due to the true noise floor of the amp, not some trickeration. 

 I've actually surprised myself how much I have been listening to it lately - considering I am a tube guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been using it with the Edistion 8's - this is a really good match. I slightly prefer the T1 with tubes, but the Ed 8 is especially good with the Concerto._

 

I use the ED8 with the Cantate2 (balanced ground) and I agree that the noise floor is black, and the combination amp/fon produces an excellent sound.


----------



## chi2

I've just received an answer by Jan regarding the Concerto's LEDs. He confirms the black version to have blue LEDs while the silver one in fact has red. This made me change my mind and I went for the black version which hopefully will be in at Jan's by the end of next week.


----------



## asmagus

Great news


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just received an answer by Jan regarding the Concerto's LEDs. He confirms the black version to have blue LEDs while the silver one in fact has red. This made me change my mind and I went for the black version which hopefully will be in at Jan's by the end of next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice touch! Jan is paying attention to the little things. Alawys a good sign.

 I am still in love with my Earmax Pro as my home amp because I have already invested in fine tubes but if I hadn't I would be looking at a Concerto. I am going to be first in line for the new Meier Stepdance.

 Enjoy your black and blue Concerto!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I'm not sure if someone has asked you this before Skylab, but do you know if the Concerto compares favourably against the GS-1. I recently heard it and I felt it was quite obviously an improvement over my Gilmore Lite. I'm trying to pick between the Concerto and GS-1 for my DT990-600 ohm, favouring the Concerto right now because of the price and your review.


----------



## Skylab

Never heard a GS-1 - sorry


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Ah, sigh....

 Well would you say the Concerto is the best sub 1000$ SS amp you've heard with the DT990/600?


----------



## Skylab

That I have heard personally? Yes.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure if someone has asked you this before Skylab, but do you know if the Concerto compares favourably against the GS-1. I recently heard it and I felt it was quite obviously an improvement over my Gilmore Lite. I'm trying to pick between the Concerto and GS-1 for my DT990-600 ohm, favouring the Concerto right now because of the price and your review._

 

The GS-1 was very high on my list, too. What kept me off was the waiting time of at least 8 weeks (more than one buyer who ordered and paid late fall even had to wait for three months). 

 @cooperpwc: Thanks, I'm confident I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The stepdance looks like an excellent portable concept. However, with the fabulous sounding iriver H120 + ibasso D10 combo I'm all set now.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with the fabulous sounding iriver H120 + ibasso D10 combo I'm all set now._

 

I opened my H140 one too many times and it died. (Sigh) That's okay, I'm an iPhone guy now.

 Post pics of those blue LEDs when they arrive.


----------



## asmagus

Maybe someone will compare Burson Headphone Amp 160 with Meier Audio Corda Concerto? Maybe Srajan Ebaen will?
 Skylab, did you heard Burson Amp?


----------



## Skylab

I have not, no.


----------



## asmagus

Than You for answer.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kboe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go with your heart man. AT cans sound so good with Meiers amps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

AT and Meier you say? I will have to read more into this... as I would still be very happy if my other headphones were to spontaneously combust, save my W1000X... Shes that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Plus, I guess I can always get the Phoenix later when I have a source to really use it with.

 Anyone know if output impedance really makes much of a diff? IIRC low impedance HP go well with low impedance outputs, and vice versa... Of my remaining headphones, my HD 600 are the highest ohms, my SA5K coming in second around 70 so if I am going to buy into this synergy business, this would favor the Concerto even more?


----------



## angle_sh00ter

skylab have you listened to the HE-5 on the concerto? Would be interested in your impressions if you have.


----------



## nlhk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *angle_sh00ter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_skylab have you listened to the HE-5 on the concerto? Would be interested in your impressions if you have._

 

skylab should have listened to the HE-5 on Concerto as the following is quoted from his review:
 ..... I slightly preferred the Concerto with the JVC DX1000, but thought the Phoenix was better with the DT880 and HE-5. ....

 Like you, I also want to know a little more about the impression. For example: if HE-5 sounds good with Concerto comparing to the Hifiman EF series tube amp? Or are Concerto and HE-5 a poor match? Does HE-5 requires the high-gain mode in Concerto?

 Thanks.


----------



## Skylab

The HE-5 are borderline bright. The Concerto is very, very neutral - not bright, but not at all dark, and no added warmth. So for this reason I did not think it was the best pairing; however, for people who like a bright sound, and there clearly are quite a number of people who do, then it might be terrific. 

 I have not heard the EF-5, but the Concerto is a much better amp than the EF-2.


----------



## rasmushorn

I am looking for a new solid state amplifier to drive my T1's. 
 Is this what I am looking for?


----------



## Skylab

I like it with the T1's, FWIW.


----------



## asmagus

What is "FWIW" ??


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is "FWIW" ??_

 

For What It's Worth - I guess.


----------



## asmagus

Thank You for reply.


----------



## asmagus

Maybe someone know when Mr Ebaen (6moons audio) will finish Corda review?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe someone know when Mr Ebaen (6moons audio) will finish Corda review?_

 

Not to discredit him, but I don't think you should use 6moon's word as the final verdict. Skylab already did a great review, and for the money and all technology and features Jan has in the amp you really can't go wrong.

 If you don't need true balanced, I don't see you getting a better amp than this for the price. The volume control in the Concerto has the same sonic advantages as a stepped attenuator, but you get much more flexibility, like 2x the steps vs Burson and Goldpoint, the AD797 op amps are regarded as just as good, or better than discreet designs (discreet vs IC being much like SS vs tubes), you get active balance performance, AND the option of cross-feed.

 For single ended purposes, It really is awesome and I am absolutely dying to get mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For single ended purposes, It really is awesome and I am absolutely dying to get mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Jan has e-mailed today that, after some skirmish with German customs, the concertos are finally in and he'll ship mine on Saturday. Innately being a Stax guy I'm really looking forward to this amp that most certainly will do better justice to the RS-1, K701 and possibly to the R10, too, than my DV332.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Maybe someone know when Mr Ebaen (6moons audio) will finish Corda review?

 

Not to discredit him, but I don't think you should use 6moon's word as the final verdict._

 

At least with 6moons you can be certain that it will turn out to be an magnificent amp.


----------



## orkney

Thanks for the fine review, Skylab. Has anyone heard this amp with the HD800s?

 best,

 o


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least with 6moons you can be certain that it will turn out to be an magnificent amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha YUP! It it will undoubtedly have some redeeming quality that makes it a valuable addition to his collection even if he doesn't seem to like it at all!

 TBH I would have a second though if 6moons though it was the most horrible amp in the world. Maybe I am becoming a bit of a fanboy before even getting the concerto(!), but I am indeed a fan of the way Jan does his business and treats his customers, also his little headsix really impressed me so I have very high expectations for a full sized Meier!

 I did a lot of cross referencing with competitively priced amps I mentioned above and there really is no reason in my mind to doubt!

 I look forward to your impressions!


----------



## audiorapture

Sokolov91: if you saw Skylabs 1-17-09 ranking of the 22 TUBE amps; where would you place the sound of the solid state Concerto. I know they are different formats, but just the SQ in general if you may have had a chance to listen to any of the tube ones. I really like what was written about this Concerto. But the apples to oranges comparison works only if you may have heard one of the top 10 on that list....maybe? thanks for you thoughts


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to discredit him, but I don't think you should use 6moon's word as the final verdict. Skylab already did a great review, and for the money and all technology and features Jan has in the amp you really can't go wrong.

 If you don't need true balanced, I don't see you getting a better amp than this for the price. The volume control in the Concerto has the same sonic advantages as a stepped attenuator, but you get much more flexibility, like 2x the steps vs Burson and Goldpoint, the AD797 op amps are regarded as just as good, or better than discreet designs (discreet vs IC being much like SS vs tubes), you get active balance performance, AND the option of cross-feed.

 For single ended purposes, It really is awesome and I am absolutely dying to get mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 


 I had Meier Swing for a few months - very good amp; that is why I paid for Concerto without hesitate. I'm just curious what Mr Ebaen will write because he will make comparison Concerto with Burson.

 If J. Meier will send my Concerto tomorrow - I will receive it next Friday.


----------



## rasmushorn

As soon as I have the money ready I will order this amplifier.


----------



## Audio Jester

Has anyone heard both the Meier Concerto and the AudioGD C2?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sokolov91: if you saw Skylabs 1-17-09 ranking of the 22 TUBE amps; where would you place the sound of the solid state Concerto. I know they are different formats, but just the SQ in general if you may have had a chance to listen to any of the tube ones. I really like what was written about this Concerto. But the apples to oranges comparison works only if you may have heard one of the top 10 on that list....maybe? thanks for you thoughts_

 

I am flattered you would like my opinion, but I don't really feel qualified to answer that. I have actually never heard a tube amp :O so sonically I have not experienced what they offer, but I do know that solid state, specs/tech wise, is much better and cleaner -purer if you will.

 Based on price and technology of the amps, it is pretty safe to say that the Concerto, at least technology/quality wise would be the new #3 on the list and much closer to the RS stealth.

 Jan Meier is also very aware of competition from China, and from what I have seen/heard he tries extremely hard to make sure his gear is better at any given price point. He does not rely on his nationality to bring him business due to perceived quality of German engineering... not that it's not world class! I don't know if the same can be said for other NA/EU companies...

 Realistically you should probably ask Skylab when he gets back from vacation! I would be surprised if I am overly wrong, but he does like tube amps very much.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had Meier Swing for a few months - very good amp; that is why I paid for Concerto without hesitate. I'm just curious what Mr Ebaen will write because he will make comparison Concerto with Burson.

 If J. Meier will send my Concerto tomorrow - I will receive it next Friday._

 

Yeah I was super pleased with my headsix and jumped on the concerto too. I can't wait to hear what his top-of-the-line sounds like!

 I hope you get yours by Friday! I am looking at 2 weeks shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio Jester* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone heard both the Meier Concerto and the AudioGD C2?_

 

Considering the Concertos have not shipped yet, I don't think so ^___________^


----------



## audiorapture

sokolov91:My first amp was the Aria and I was and still am very happy with it. I like the crossfeed sound with many of my cds and I also like the look of the amp. Please let me know your impressions when you receive your new amp. thanks.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sokolov91:My first amp was the Aria and I was and still am very happy with it. I like the crossfeed sound with many of my cds and I also like the look of the amp. Please let me know your impressions when you receive your new amp. thanks._

 

Will do!


----------



## thebasso

Mine was shipped on April 4th. Jan said that would take 10-14 days to get to Portland, Oregon. I can't wait to here this amp. I usually listen to tube amps but am intrigued by all the hype. So I said what the heck. Somehow I don't think I will be dissapointed. After hearing the Buerson I was very impressed with solid state amps in this price range. Can't wait to here it.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After hearing the Buerson I was very impressed with solid state amps in this price range. Can't wait to here it._

 

If you can manage to compare the Burson and the Concerto you'll get a couple of beers on me mate


----------



## audiorapture

yes thebasso, that would be way cool;(and if you needed a disc or two let me know, maybe we could swap?), as I am really looking forward to your impressions......
 when I got my Aria it seemed like it should be there the next day, every day, for a week........but I was very pleased after burn in..


----------



## rasmushorn

Can anyone provide some full size pictures of the Concerto? - front, back and maybe inside. Also with size comparisons to headphones. Thanks!


----------



## spartan123

Well, mine was ordered this morning. I am truly looking forward to getting this amp. Can't stop drooling over the spec page on Meiers web site.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, mine was ordered this morning. I am truly looking forward to getting this amp. Can't stop drooling over the spec page on Meiers web site._

 

x2... especially since I am now ampless!


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone provide some full size pictures of the Concerto? - front, back and maybe inside. Also with size comparisons to headphones. Thanks!_

 

The only pictures of the Concerto's internals I know of are those published by 6moons (6moons audio reviews: Meier Audio Corda Concerto). They provide a good idea of the build quality but contain no information about the scale/size.


----------



## spartan123

The 6 Moons article is very interesting. I did not know Jan farmed these out to China for manufacturing (I have no issue with that by the way). The internals look spotless.


----------



## cooperpwc

Very good article. Looking forward to your reviews of this interesting amp.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only pictures of the Concerto's internals I know of are those published by 6moons (6moons audio reviews: Meier Audio Corda Concerto). They provide a good idea of the build quality but contain no information about the scale/size._

 

Thanks - that will do


----------



## rasmushorn

The Concerto rally has made me try hard to figure out how I can get it. So I thought of letting go of my LISA III. I need an amplifier to drive the T1's which the LISA can not do at all. At the same time I want to use my Grados once in a while. 

 I really enjoy SR325 on the LISA III and that pair has been my preferred home-setup for a long time. Can anyone compare the LISA with the Concerto? What will I get in comparison if I make that move?


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really enjoy SR325 on the LISA III and that pair has been my preferred home-setup for a long time. Can anyone compare the LISA with the Concerto? What will I get in comparison if I make that move?_

 

Try shoving a AD797 opamp into the Lisa III? Maybe that'd get you a preview of the sound of the Concerto - at a price, of course.


----------



## oldwine

Does anyone compare Concerto with Rudi's NX03??? since their price are similar and both in solid state....


----------



## asmagus

I just picked Meier Audio Corda Concerto from postmen.
 It is clear that Corda can not be assessed after 5 minutes ... but the first impression is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More soon ...

 PS. Serial number 00004


----------



## spartan123

Arg, i am so jealous! I want mine really bad.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked Meier Audio Corda Concerto from postmen.
 It is clear that Corda can not be assessed after 5 minutes ... but the first impression is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More soon ...

 PS. Serial number 00004_

 

Lucky guy! I am happy for you, asmagus. Please post further impressions as the experience unfolds.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lucky guy! I am happy for you, asmagus. Please post further impressions as the experience unfolds._

 

Thx. 

 Sorry for my poor language skills.

 First impressions are ... please remember that my source is CD Onkyo 7511, to first session I used:
 Metallica - Load
 Coma - first out of the darkness
 Clint Mansell & Kronos 4 - Requiem for a dream
 Hey - MTV Unplugged
 Shakira - She Wolf
 Aga Zaryan - Looking Walking Being (Impressive Jazz made in Poland for Blue Note Records )

 ... yes, first impressions in brief 

 1st Excellent look of the amplifier, simple design but all fitting perfectly, great content - everything is made from aluminium, it looks much better than in pictures. Blue LEDs illuminate too strong but I can live with this trifle.

 2nd From the first sound (I put headphones on the head 3 hours after activating music) You can hear that sound is rich in details. 
 - AKG 271 mk II and Sony's HD 7509 shows that they have nice bass skills when they are properly driven,
 - AMAZING scene ... close to OTL's but different... it is hard to describe...I can feel the "space/air" but the instruments are not"in a vacuum".

 We get also completely black background (lack of noise, hum, etc.) and a phenomenal crossfeed.


----------



## spartan123

better be glad your are in Poland! I would be visiting with a box full of headphones and a Denon receiver!

 I have not been this excited about getting an amp since I purchased my first SP from Mikaihl. (sorry, know he is a dirty word now)


----------



## GreatDane

You want this amp. You need this amp.You want this amp. You need this amp.

 ...at least that's what my wallet keeps whispering to me and damn if it hasn't convinced me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 So with a T1 on order, I think this amp would make a great pairing.


----------



## spartan123

lol, I stopped my T1 order to get this amp... but I have SO many other great headphones. I am sure I will be happy with it.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, I stopped my T1 order to get this amp... but I have SO many other great headphones. I am sure I will be happy with it._

 

Well, I'd have to sell my JVC HA-DX1000 to buy this amp but I'd rather have both cans. I'd like to keep the JVC to compare, then sell but if a buyer calls, she'll have to go. 

 I want to get down to one main can.


----------



## spartan123

there is no way I could ever be down to one can..... I am to much of a collector. luv to hear the differences in sound between phones and amps, Just wish I could review like some of the other guys on the forum.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked Meier Audio Corda Concerto from postmen._

 

Congrats! I've hoped to get mine for this weekend, too. But it is still with Swiss customs. A pitty that Switzerland is not in the EU: no customs procedure, no delay, no additional taxes, no customs handling fees. On the other hand the price (incl. shipping) for countries outside the EU was only Euro 515 instead of 595 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 BTW did you know that Jan has a seriously great offer for the Concerto & HD800 combo? 25% off the Concerto if you buy the Sennie at the same time. I didn't know about that and had ordered just the Concerto for Euro 515 about three weeks ago. Yesterday I decided to look around for a HD800 at a good price. It is still not available in Switzerland! I emailed Jan and he offered it to me for Euro 725! Regular price in Germany is Euro 990, for export it is Euro 850 w/ shipping included. He deduced Euro 125 from the Concerto even though I had ordered and paid for it quite some time ago. So if you have already ordered the Concerto and are thinking about getting the HD800 it will be yours for Euro 725 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is no way I could ever be down to one can..... I am to much of a collector. luv to hear the differences in sound between phones and amps, Just wish I could review like some of the other guys on the forum._

 

Was that just "one can"... or... "one MAIN can?" 

 One could infer... he will have lots, and lots of "secondary cans."

 Few are so decisive that they could ever settle on just "one can"... yet... many could settle on "one MAIN can"... with lots, and lots of "secondary cans."

 Therein... lies all the difference.


----------



## GreatDane

^^^ I'm so damn indecisive that I might be better off with just ONE can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have issues with gear sitting unused. I'm not sure what that says about me...hmmm??? I've come a long way out of my slight pack rat tendencies.

 I'm in simplify mode.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... yes, first impressions in brief 

 1st Excellent look of the amplifier, simple design but all fitting perfectly, great content - everything is made from aluminium, it looks much better than in pictures. Blue LEDs illuminate too strong but I can live with this trifle.

 2nd From the first sound (I put headphones on the head 3 hours after activating music) You can hear that sound is rich in details. 
 - AKG 271 mk II and Sony's HD 7509 shows that they have nice bass skills when they are properly driven,
 - AMAZING scene ... close to OTL's but different... it is hard to describe...I can feel the "space/air" but the instruments are not"in a vacuum".

 We get also completely black background (lack of noise, hum, etc.) and a phenomenal crossfeed._

 

Asmagus, how do you like the 64-step discrete volume control (except for the too bright LEDs which are a common nuisance)? How about gain in the two (actually with the internal switch: three) positions: At which positions of the volume control knob do you reach your normal listening level with each of your cans? Thanks!


----------



## audiorapture

asmagus: very sorry about your president and others; praying for your country, best to you and yours and all...


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_asmagus: very sorry about your president and others; praying for your country, best to you and yours and all..._

 

Thank you; this is great loss - in 1940 Russians killed in this same place 22 000 polish soldiers and intellectualist - now ..THIS 

 This place in Russia is a cursed place for our nation ! 
Katyn massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Asmagus, how do you like the 64-step discrete volume control (except for the too bright LEDs which are a common nuisance)? How about gain in the two (actually with the internal switch: three) positions: At which positions of the volume control knob do you reach your normal listening level with each of your cans? Thanks!_

 


 I love it. Channel balance is superb. There is no problem with finding right volume setting. 

 Internal switch - there was no need to use it.
 External switch have two positions "Low gain" and "High gain". Volume knob have 64 steps, led lights on 1,3,5,7 ... position. We have 64 positions with Low gain and 64 positions with High gain - it gives us 128 different setting, ad internal switch and we have ... 256 possibilities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use* only low gain:*
 - with my beloved Sony MDR 7509 HD (24 Ohm - 107 dB/mW) I normal put volume knob in position number 22/23
 - whit AKG 271 mk II (55 Ohm - 91 dB/mW) I also use only low gain - position of volume knob number 44/45


----------



## chi2

Thanks for the info on the discrete volume control. I think it's a great concept that will spread soon and fast.

 (Very sorry to hear what happened near Smolensk. A tragedy indeed!)


----------



## cooperpwc

Terrible thing at Smolensk, asmagus, both then and now. Very sorry for your nation's loss.

 The description of the discreet volume control is most interesting. The external high gain switch would probably be useful for Beyers and Senns to get the amp in its best zone.

 I like everything I hear abut the Concerto...


----------



## asmagus

This discrete volume control is very ingenious. I think that sound is so neutral and rich in details also because of this.


----------



## asmagus

New observation for the concerto, perhaps obvious I was surprised.
 I turned off amplifier, without removing the headphones and without turning off the source ... music played for a long time. I was curious and I checked it carefully - after disconnecting the power supply Concerto still drives headphones from 7 to 15 seconds.


----------



## Skylab

That will happen when you have that many capacitors


----------



## sokolov91

She's taking sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LONG to get here :' [ 


 That is all

 *Sigh*


----------



## asmagus

Yoda: "I can not teach him, the boy has no patience" and later "Patience hard for you, I know"


----------



## spartan123

No doubt! i hope everyday to see the box at my front door or a tag on the door! 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She's taking sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LONG to get here :' [ 


 That is all

 *Sigh*

_


----------



## sokolov91

OHHHH I came home today and there was a notice for a failed delivery attempt!

 All I have to do now is wait until tomorrow and go pick up XD!

 w00t w00t


----------



## cooperpwc

So near you can taste it...


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So near you can taste it..._

 

...skipping class...so...very...tempting


----------



## spartan123

ARG!!! still no amp...


----------



## thebasso

Yesterday I received my Corda Concerto. It was allot smaller than I thought but heavy for the size. It's a very cool looking little amp. Having read 'Skylabs' review I don't need to go into the outer workings of it, however this is my assessment:

 THis amp is the best ( SS ) amp I have ever heard.This amp is completely neutral across the board. There is no coloring at all.
 My cans are Grados, Denons, and Beyers dt880/600OHM. THere is no need to EQ any of these at all. The beyers pair the best on high gain, however my other cans sound the best I've heard from them.
 I am used to listening to mostly tube amps and now am a believer in SS amps of this Quality. Meier Rocks!!!
 One other thing, there is an airiness like a high quality tube amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy, Ken
 "thebasso"


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yesterday I received my Corda Concerto. It was allot smaller than I thought but heavy for the size. It's a very cool looking little amp. Having read 'Skylabs' review I don't need to go into the outer workings of it, however this is my assessment:

 THis amp is the best ( SS ) amp I have ever heard.This amp is completely neutral across the board. There is no coloring at all.
 My cans are Grados, Denons, and Beyers dt880/600OHM. THere is no need to EQ any of these at all. The beyers pair the best on high gain, however my other cans sound the best I've heard from them.
 I am used to listening to mostly tube amps and now am a believer in SS amps of this Quality. Meier Rocks!!!
 One other thing, there is an airiness like a high quality tube amp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy, Ken
 "thebasso"_

 

Great mini-review, Ken. As another lover of the DT880/600s, this is the feedback that I was looking for.


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(...)
 One other thing, there is an airiness like a high quality tube amp.(...)_

 

It was not my imagination


----------



## pekingduck

Does the Concerto hiss with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## thebasso

I don't know. I haven't used any IEM's yet.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the concerto hiss with sensitive IEMs?_

 

i was curious about the same thing, but thats also one of the reasons i was so curious in the amp, with the noise floor as low as it is, i doubt there will be noise with any headphone, including the most sensitive of iem's. and my only headphone is my jh-13's and ive been looking for a home amp for it...


----------



## thebasso

I just plugged in my Grado GR8's IEM's and had absolutely no hiss at all. doesn't seem to be a problem at all. GR8's are very sensitive.


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i was curious about the same thing, but thats also one of the reasons i was so curious in the amp, with the noise floor as low as it is, i doubt there will be noise with any headphone, including the most sensitive of iem's. and my only headphone is my jh-13's and ive been looking for a home amp for it..._

 

Yeah I had the jh13 in mind as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just plugged in my Grado GR8's IEM's and had absolutely no hiss at all. doesn't seem to be a problem at all. GR8's are very sensitive._

 

Awesome..thanks!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I had the jh13 in mind as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Awesome..thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

it is heartening and like i said with the noise floor that low there should be no hissing, but keep in mind that were about 7db louder at the same spot on the volume knob than the gr8


----------



## thebasso

Nice to know


----------



## Jodet

My SBH, which I really love, has been pushed into my main system where it is doing 'pre-amp' duty. 

 I like to have a 'headphone only' setup in another room (with the comfy chair and it's fun to 'get away'). 

 I'm tempted to get a Concerto for that dedicated headphone only setup, but I'm afraid the SBH would clobber it. 

 If it hasn't been too long since you've heard a BC headamp, do you think the Concerto is in that league? 

 I'm not necessarily looking for something 'better' than the BC, just don't want something starkly not as good. 

 Thanks for any comments you might be able to make....


----------



## Skylab

It's tough because it has been a long time since I had the SBH. I do think the Concerto is in that league, though - it's a remarkably good headphone amp, especially for the money.


----------



## chi2

Regarding the JH13 on the Concerto: There is virtually no hiss (or hum) with the gain set to low, even when the volume is set to 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding the JH13 on the Concerto: There is virtually no hiss (or hum) with the gain set to low, even when the volume is set to 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

oh wow, thanks for the info chi2


----------



## chi2

I've used the Concerto for a good week now and I'd like to post some short impressions. 

 First, the build quality and the look and feel of the controls is excellent. The form factor is, as has been said, suprisingly compact. While the preseries model had a cover made of steel it is now made of aluminum. The reason for this change of materials obviously was an issue with mechanical hum caused by vibrations which were induced by the transformer. The anti-magnetic aluminum is supposed to avoid this problem. (I'll come back to that). 

 While aluminum is a high quality material with its own merits it can be bitchy when it is supposed to being painted. The laquer on the Concerto's cover looks quite ok but if you remove and reinsert and tighten the screws, some small chips of paint come off. It looks like the cover has been sprayed rather than being powder painted (with burning in), which I certainly would have preferred. The quality of the front, however, is top notch and the mechanical stability of the whole amp is very high. 

 Regarding the hum issue: My Concerto had it despite the aluminum cover. The noise was clearly perceivable from a distance of as far as 2.5 to 3 metres. I was not amused... I've bought am amp with a signal to noise ratio of better than -110 dB and then the unit hums like crazy! Soon I discovered that the cover was the culprit and that damping it by pressing a hand on it removed the hum almost completely. Thus I contacted Jan by email and asked if it was ok to open the amp up and to insert some damping material between the transfomer and the cover. He said that this was no problem and would neither cause thermal problems nor affect the warranty. So I inserted a 1cm thick layer of foam which was pressed to maybe 2 mm (between the transformer and the cover) and in fact brought almost perfect silence. There is only a very faint hum left. I can perceive it only from a distance of a maximum of 0.5 m. Just to make things clear: The phenomenon I'm talking of is external mechanical hum, not electrical hum in the signal path. The amp has a complete black background with any of my full size headphones. With highly sensitive IEMs like the JH13 there is a faint hiss and hum but only in the high gain position and even that only when turning the volume up to a level where any electrical signal from a source would turn the BA drivers into micro size bullets...

 Let me state one more complaint before I come to the unambiguous positive points. The discrete volume control is a marvelous thing. Its balance is perfect and it works great. I have no problem with the small clicking noises of the relays which can be heard from the innards of the amp and in the form of soft but clearly perceivable clicks over the headphones. However, what I clearly find suboptimal is the lack of a deferred activation of the amp when it is switched on. If the Concerto is switched on with a headphone plugged in, that headphone receives a pretty loud clicking noise when the amp is powered on using the the power switch. With highly sensitive headphones this noise is just too loud for my gusto. It won't destroy the phones or my ears but it is still an example of less than perfect engineering. I just think that an amp in this category should have a circuit that removes any such noises.

 OK, that was it regarding critique. Despite these issues I don't regret at all that I've bought the Concerto. The reason is: It is just a great sounding, powerful amp! It is very neutral but at the same time not boring at all. Take the K701. The Concerto has enough authority to drive them in a way that I don't miss any bass. And the highs of the AKG aren't harsh at all but very precise, extended and airy. Another example of the Concertos driving capabilities is the Sony F1. In stock shape it tends to sound a bit too soft in the high frequencies and it is a bit lacking in deep bass. Not so with the Concerto. While it doesn't turn them into GS1000 it enables them to sound more dynamic, fresh and detailed than with my portable amps. This is not reached by a bright signature. The RS-1 sounds very cultivated and not overly bright on it. With string instruments it has the full magic shimmering without sounding (too) aggressive, hard or thin. 

 Despite said shortcomings (that I've learned to live with) I like the Concerto quite a lot and love to listen to it over extended periods of time.


----------



## pekingduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Regarding the JH13 on the Concerto: There is virtually no hiss (or hum) with the gain set to low, even when the volume is set to 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

How's the synergy?


----------



## sokolov91

Sigh, turns out that slip I got last week was for something else. I was so disappointed!

 I am glad others are thoroughly enjoying their Concertos! 

 Hopefully mine will get here soon... and is not still in the hands of the incredibly slow Canadian Customs...


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pekingduck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the synergy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Isn't synergy a concept that is only relevant if components have deficiencies? Well, neither the JH13 nor the Concerto, to my perception, are sonically lacking in any department. They both don't need synergy. Insofar their synergy is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chi2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't synergy a concept that is only relevant if components have deficiencies? Well, neither the JH13 nor the Concerto, to my perception, are sonically lacking in any department. They both don't need synergy. Insofar their synergy is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

It seems to me that the whole "well, my headphone is slightly bright so I'll get some slight dark amp" matching thing gets a bit ridiculous at times. I'm not against flavors or colors but it seems to make a better choice to get equipment that are just better all rounders, or accept their quirks and move on.


----------



## thebasso

Or perhaps depending on the source a slight EQ ajdustment might be all that is needed, at least with headphones.
 Just a thought.


----------



## audiorapture

WoW, Congrats guys on receiving you amps and describing your impressions.


----------



## mirh

Sorry for OT
 @chi2 how would you describe your stax combo against meier with yours dynamic headphones (especially K701)? I can see that source is the same in both.

 Is it night and day difference? Why did you buy concerto having top stax setup?


----------



## cooperpwc

Chi2, thanks for the useful review. Nice to know that the Concerto will do a good job with IEMs. Overall this sounds like a really nice amp. Personally I am going to try creating a home IEM rig with my Micro DAC and STEPDANCE (once the latter arrives) but the Concerto does tempt for my DT880/600s.


----------



## chi2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mirh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for OT
 @chi2 how would you describe your stax combo against meier with yours dynamic headphones (especially K701)? I can see that source is the same in both.

 Is it night and day difference? Why did you buy concerto having top stax setup?_

 

The reason for getting the Concerto was that I wanted a better amp for the R10 to assess its potential. The Darkvoice 332 that I've already had works great with high impedance phones like HD600/650 and DT880 but not so well with the RS1 and the R10. 

 Regarding the K701 driven by the Concerto: I really enjoy it with the right musical genres. When you're looking for guts shaking subsonics it's not the right cast. OTOH K701 bashing is quite a hobby of some folks here. I don't chime in. I think it is one of the phones with the highest performance for the money. Speed, resolution and airiness of any of my Lambdas, the O2s and the 4070 is clearly better but the difference to the K701 is not that large that I couldn't enjoy the latter - and not only for a short change. Sooner or later I always return to the Staxes and they are without doubt better than the K701, especially regarding top and bottom end extension. But the difference is only strikingly obvious when directly switching.


----------



## asmagus

Chi2 - is Concerto a good match with R10 in Your opinion?


----------



## chi2

It is the better match than with the Darkvoice THA332 and the best I have ever heard my R10. However, my experience with high quality dynamic amps is clearly limited as I'm mainly an e-stat guy. And I own the R10 only for about a month or so. 

 In my experience sonic differences between good ss amps (even portable ones) are pretty small. (Ok, portables not fed with enough power tend to be lacking in dynamics). Even the DV - with high quality tubes - doesn't sound all too different from my ss amps with high impedance phones. Then again, the DV may not be the typical tube amp as it doesn't have an euphonic tubey sound signature. Being a standard OTL tube amp it doesn't like low impedance phones, though. With such an impedance mismatch the sonic differences to the Concerto are more pronounced.


----------



## mirh

Thanks, chi2 !
 For sure I have to try stax


----------



## thebasso

You guys are a lot more knowlegeble.I'm fairly new to the world of head-fi.
 That being said here I pose a question. 
 My brother has a Maple Tree ear+. The technolegy is completely different than the concerto. Not only is it a tube amp but is all point to point wiring. Sound wise there are more similareties than there are differences. 

 How can this be?
 Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Skylab

Regardless of technology, an amp is still an amp - differences in amps, while they can be very meaningful IMO, will always be smaller than differences between headphones.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My brother has a Maple Tree ear+. The technolegy is completely different than the concerto. Not only is it a tube amp but is all point to point wiring. Sound wise there are more similareties than there are differences._

 

There was a recent Solid Stage vs Tube thread, might want to read that. Not only is Skylab right about differences, but also at this price range you won't design for a lot of coloration anyways. It's not so much the technology as much as the holistic design, as I understand it.


----------



## thebasso

That was most helpful. It makes sense that the cans are going to make the most difference.
 Thank you for explaining it to me. i'm going to try to find that ss versus tube thread.

 Thanks
 Ken


----------



## audiorapture

the more I read about the Concerto the better it sounds.
 Has anyone found that link to the SS vs Tube site; if you would leave it in the post.....thanks


----------



## Ypoknons

Don't get your hopes up, the thread isn't very complete. That said, thebasso, I think dongringo's your brother


----------



## thebasso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ypoknons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't get your hopes up, the thread isn't very complete. That said, thebasso, I think dongringo's your brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Your right.


----------



## thebasso

audiorapture;6574384 said:
			
		

> the more I read about the Concerto the better it sounds.
> 
> Back to the Corda Concerto:
> 
> ...


----------



## spartan123

sigh, if mine would only get here. what a long wait!


----------



## oldson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Concerto is a all-around better headphone amp than the SRGII, IMO. More transparent, overall smoother, better detail but at the same time less etch. And yes, bass has a little more weight and extension._

 

this is very tempting.
 i fancied the srg11 but concerto would also match better with the stagedac on my desktop.
 gonna look into how much i could get for my srg1 ,first though.
 great review, btw.
 also looking forward to 6moons final review, too.

 just hope the increased low end will suit the d7000!?!?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sigh, if mine would only get here. what a long wait!_

 

yeah... it's taking forever... I really hope they get here ASAP!!


----------



## techenvy

another skylab homerun! right when im in the market for a new headamp for my turntable.. so many choices,, adding meirer to the list 

 thanks sky


----------



## oldson

considering my headphone choice..
 would an upgrade from srg1 to concerto be a big or subtle difference?


----------



## audiorapture

this for thebasso; what type of music do you listen to and what were the first few c.d,'s you played...thanks


----------



## thebasso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiorapture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this for thebasso; what type of music do you listen to and what were the first few c.d,'s you played...thanks_

 

I listen to all types of music. I tested it out initially with Porcupone Tree "Deadwing" for its rock flavor, then Sarah Mclachlan "Surfacing" for it's clarity and warmth. Then I threw in 1961 John Coltrane "Village Vangard".

 Each one passed the test. Since then I have listened to classical, acoustic, classic rock and so much more. I tell the truth when I say that I have not been dissapointed.

 I'm not trying to sell an amp. Just relating my experience with the Concerto.

 I hope others like it as well as I have.

 Regards


----------



## spartan123

Wish Jan would offer expedited shipping option. This long wait is just ridiculous, i would gladly pay more to get his products faster.


----------



## zenpunk

It is said Patience is the mother of all virtues.


----------



## spartan123

LOL, that is easy to say when your not the one waiting for something!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenpunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is said Patience is the mother of all virtues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## zenpunk

You might know it but air travel in Europe has been very badly affected by the Icelandic volcano with most airports closed for a week. Passengers are still stranded in different places so freight could be badly delayed. 
 And Patience IS the mother of all virtues, even when waiting for headphone amp.


----------



## sokolov91

Jan has told me they made it out of the country before the volcano effected the airlines and all that. I have no reason not to believe him, but I do hope that is the case!


----------



## spartan123

I was told mine was out of the country before the volcano also. supposedly hit the US shores on the 8th?


----------



## Ihcog

I don't know very much about electricity but I found that the tehcnical details of Concerto says "110V and 220V mains power switchable" does this mean that I can't use it here in Finland where voltage is 230V?


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ihcog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know very much about electricity but I found that the tehcnical details of Concerto says "110V and 220V mains power switchable" does this mean that I can't use it here in Finland where voltage is 230V?_

 

Yes.
 Voltage has been set to 230v as per jan 1 2009 for all EU countries, but "220" is still a familiar way to refer to "electricity" for most of us (at least in the Netherlands). So, if it didn't work on 230v, it wouldn't work in any EU country....


----------



## arielext

completely OT but @skylab how can you listen to the impact of a bass with such blissfull singing on the sirenia track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the double bass is just a thing i feel poundering in my teeth (rudi rpx33-t1 combo)


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arielext* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_completely OT but @skylab how can you listen to the impact of a bass with such blissfull singing on the sirenia track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love complex music


----------



## ak622

Has anyone else received their Concerto yet? Hopefully more owners start receiving theirs so there can be more reviews! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skylab, you mentioned that if the intended use was SE, that the concerto was better than the Phoenix. From your experience, do you see the jump to balanced worth the extra costs? Such as headphones cables etc..


----------



## asmagus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ak622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone else received their Concerto yet? Hopefully more owners start receiving theirs so there can be more reviews! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skylab, you mentioned that if the intended use was SE, that the concerto was better than the Phoenix. From your experience, do you see the jump to balanced worth the extra costs? Such as headphones cables etc.._

 

In Concerto is implemented active balanced headphone ground technology "When a signal is applied by the CONCERTO, current passes the signal output stage, the driver, and the ground output stage. Both positive and negative powersupply lines are "loaded" simultaneously. No driving currents pass through the internal ground plane. There is no pollution of the internal referfence."


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Detail retrieval was terrific. The sound of the guitar strings on the acoustic version of "Normal" from Porcupine Tree's "We Lost the Skyline" was very, very detailed, and in a natural, unforced way. I was really drawn into this performance by the Concerto - T1 combo - highly involving._

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Beyerdynamic T1 was a tougher call. I liked it equally well though both, although the difference between the amps was most apparent with the T1. But the T1 sounded great with both. The 600 ohm T1’s did require the use of the Concerto’s high-gain mode, but it then drove them to very loud levels easily. Undeniably, the T1 used with the Concerto was wicked good, and shows that the Concerto can power the big boys and sound great. I would unhesitatingly recommend the T1 for use with the Concerto. I am enjoying that very combination as I write this. _

 

Would you go as far as to say that there is *synergy* in the T1+Concerto combo compared to other amplifiers you have heard for the T1?


----------



## zenpunk

I have just joined the queue of people waiting for a Concerto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . After a month a hesitation between the Concerto, the new Solo (secretly hoping this Linear thingy turn out to be a big disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the C2 I have just pressed the buy button. 
 Now the wait start, but I promised myself to be patient, hoping it will get here by the end of the week.


----------



## ak622

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Concerto is implemented active balanced headphone ground technology "When a signal is applied by the CONCERTO, current passes the signal output stage, the driver, and the ground output stage. Both positive and negative powersupply lines are "loaded" simultaneously. No driving currents pass through the internal ground plane. There is no pollution of the internal referfence."_

 

So how does that actually compare against going balanced source in and balanced out through the headphones in the Phoenix scenario? In the Concerto or Meier's previous amps, does this bring about the benefits of balanced such as the Phoenix?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ak622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab, you mentioned that if the intended use was SE, that the concerto was better than the Phoenix. From your experience, do you see the jump to balanced worth the extra costs? Such as headphones cables etc.._

 

Personally - no. From a purely sonic perspective, and using the HE-5 to compare the Concerto unbalanced to the Phoenix balanced, while the Phoenix in balanced sounded a little better, I don't think the added cost of the $300 cable is worth it. The Phoenix of course has a lot more features than the Concerto. If you don't need those features, then the Concerto unbalanced is the better sound per dollar value, IMO.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you go as far as to say that there is *synergy* in the T1+Concerto combo compared to other amplifiers you have heard for the T1?_

 

Is there Synergy? Absolutely. Versus other amplifiers I have? Depends on which. I have some pretty nice other amps


----------



## ak622

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally - no. From a purely sonic perspective, and using the HE-5 to compare the Concerto unbalanced to the Phoenix balanced, while the Phoenix in balanced sounded a little better, I don't think the added cost of the $300 cable is worth it. The Phoenix of course has a lot more features than the Concerto. If you don't need those features, then the Concerto unbalanced is the better sound per dollar value, IMO._

 

Thanks for the quick response Skylab!


----------



## Skylab

Just to clarify - my comments were in the context of comparing the Concerto unbalanced versus the Phoenix balanced, as you requested. So others do not get confused, in the case of just the Phoenix itself, it's a much better sounding amp in balanced, and in that case, if one already owned a Phoenix, I think it IS worth getting the headphones balanced.


----------



## ak622

Totally understood! 

 I'm having a hard time deciding whether I want to walk down the balanced path. Mainly due to the additional costs such as new cables/re-terminations of current and future headphones. The source upgrade is irrelevant since that will come regardless of SE/Balanced haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So this amp i'm thinking the Concerto might be a good middle ground that will give me an improvement in the amp category without going overboard and having flexibility for other headphone upgrades later on without having to think about re-terminations and such.


----------



## Equus

Now I'm debating on getting this or the TTVJ FET-A for my next amp purchase. Ah...decisions decisions.


----------



## thebasso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Equus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I'm debating on getting this or the TTVJ FET-A for my next amp purchase. Ah...decisions decisions._

 

Hi Equus, remember me from the sea- por meet after party.

 Anyway, I bought this amp and love it.

 See ya.


----------



## Equus

Hey man! Yeah that was fun!

 Nice that you're liking them. I'm probably going to pick up the new LCD-2's when they're available, so I figured I'd need to dip my toes into the desktop amp pool sometime. This one looks good and the FET-A was recommended by sachu on the LCD-2 thread, so that's about the two serious contenders that I'm working with right now.

 ...and I had been so good about not spending money on headphone stuff recently.


----------



## thebasso

Yeah, I bought one just from Meier's reputation and Skylabs review. It's to bad there isn't a place to sample all these products. It makes it hard to make a decision. Or you can wait untill someone brings one to a meet. Especially when there is a lot of $ involved.
 Then again, that would take away the fun and suspense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ears are telling me good things with the Concerto.


----------



## spartan123

anyone else get their amp yet? still don't have mine


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone else get their amp yet? still don't have mine_

 

No sir, in the same boat as you <: )


----------



## pekingduck

Skylab, can you comment on the Edition 8 + Concerto combo? Thanks!


----------



## thebasso

I can't wait for you guys to get yours too.This thread will get interesting.
 It seems that I received mine right before the volcano went off. That has to be why shipping is backed up. Meier ships to the US in 10 days.
 Hang in there!


----------



## JaZZ

I would be interested in a sonic comparison between the Concerto and the Symphony. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebasso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't wait for you guys to get yours too.This thread will get interesting.
 It seems that I received mine right before the volcano went off. That has to be why shipping is backed up. Meier ships to the US in 10 days.
 Hang in there!_

 

When did Jan get yours out? I am really hoping you just got lucky and Canadian customs are being big ****s as per usual because Jan assured me it was out before the volcano... I have been waiting a month now...

 As far as I know the first batch was all shipped at the same time because the amps were caught up getting back to Germany from China, and I was definitely part of the first shipment...

 Here's hoping I get a slip in my mailbox today!

 500th post FTW and its be bitching about my amp not being here haha...


----------



## thebasso

My Packing Slip is dated 3/28/2010
 I received it on or about ten days later.
 I don't know what the deal is. Does not make sense.
 It had to be held up in customs or something.
 Sorry


----------



## David.M

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When did Jan get yours out? I am really hoping you just got lucky and Canadian customs are being big ****s as per usual because Jan assured me it was out before the volcano... I have been waiting a month now...

 As far as I know the first batch was all shipped at the same time because the amps were caught up getting back to Germany from China, and I was definitely part of the first shipment...

 Here's hoping I get a slip in my mailbox today!

 500th post FTW and its be bitching about my amp not being here haha..._

 

gratz on the 500th post. I'm working myself up there as well


----------



## spartan123

Got email notice that they left the slip on my door that the amp is here for pickup. Damn... finally!


----------



## rasmushorn

Finally pushed the ORDER button. Now I am in _waiting-for new-head-fi-gear-nirvana_.


----------



## asmagus

6moons audio reviews: Meier Audio Corda Concerto

 Compared to Burson:
 "The Australian's insistence that op amps suck falls apart of course when confronted by something like Jan Meier's Concerto which embraces them and sounds no worse for it."

 "It's the perfect anything-goes dedicated headphone amplifier."


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally pushed the ORDER button. Now I am in waiting-for new-head-fi-gear-nirvana._

 

I can tell you that after a month nirvana turns into purgatory, and then hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asmagus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6moons audio reviews: Meier Audio Corda Concerto

 Compared to Burson:
 "The Australian's insistence that op amps suck falls apart of course when confronted by something like Jan Meier's Concerto which embraces them and sounds no worse for it."

 "It's the perfect anything-goes dedicated headphone amplifier."_

 

Thanks for the post! That is excellent news indeed... very positive review and that jab at Burson really did make me feel even more confident in my purchase.


----------



## zenpunk

Just got a delivery note (ordered Thursday afternoon), but sadly have to wait till tomorrow morning to pick it up at the post office as I was out for 10 mn.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenpunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a delivery note (ordered Thursday afternoon), but sadly have to wait till tomorrow morning to pick it up at the post office as I was out for 10 mn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That s**t happens between 95%-98% of all deliveries for me too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like a few people here are waiting forever to receive their Concertos. I am glad I am based in Europe I hope I do not have to wait that long. But postal shippings might still be heavily delayed because of the Volcano even though they were shipped before??


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That s**t happens between 95%-98% of all deliveries for me too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like a few people here are waiting forever to receive their Concertos. I am glad I am based in Europe I hope I do not have to wait that long. But postal shippings might still be heavily delayed because of the Volcano even though they were shipped before??_

 

Haha best of luck to both of you! I really mean it.

 My amp should at least be in the country if people in the US are receiving them... now it is just a matter of the evil, lethargic Canadian customs... which could be another 2 weeks on its own. FML


----------



## thebasso

I almost bought a Burson.I could not ignore an obvious design flaw.
 Between volume/pot adjustments it would switch to the left channel before switching to both channels.This happened with every turn of the nob. I could not ignore that.

 So I bought the Meier instead. I'm glad I did. It is a pleasure to listen to in every way.

 In all fairness though I heard that Burson fixed the problem.


----------



## sokolov91

Concerto FINALLY ARRIVED w00t w00t!

 The clarity and dynamics are really astounding even upon the first few seconds of sound!

 Really is tiny though but at least I know my money is not only in the chassis!


----------



## spartan123

OK... just have to say this is the most accurate sounding amp I have ever heard... I mean worth EVERY penny and the awful wait! and believe it or not my HD595 120's or just fricking amazing on it. the SA5K's, DT48 200's and HD 650 shine also. can not wait to try the rest of my cans on it. Skylabs review was spot on. Damn is all I can say

 BTW, holy crap is it small!


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spartan123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK... just have to say this is the most accurate sounding amp I have ever heard... I mean worth EVERY penny and the awful wait! and believe it or not my HD595 120's or just fricking amazing on it. the SA5K's, DT48 200's and HD 650 shine also. can not wait to try the rest of my cans on it. Skylabs review was spot on. Damn is all I can say

 BTW, holy crap is it small!_

 

Yeah I took it out of the box and was like -_- ... I plugged it in an I was like 0_0 ... Not that it doesn't look nice, It loks MUCH better in the "flesh" but it really is so much smaller than I was expecting.

 The clarity is nuts... everything is so well placed and defined... it is like putting on glasses for the first time when you didn't think you really need them.

 The only down side is some songs sound fairly different in the sense that you really hear some aspects for the first time.

 Definitely money well spent!


----------



## rasmushorn

Thanks for the reports... this is getting really exciting.


----------



## tisb0b

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I took it out of the box and was like -_- ... I plugged it in an I was like 0_0 ... Not that it doesn't look nice, It loks MUCH better in the "flesh" but it really is so much smaller than I was expecting.

 The clarity is nuts... everything is so well placed and defined... it is like putting on glasses for the first time when you didn't think you really need them.

 The only down side is some songs sound fairly different in the sense that you really hear some aspects for the first time.

 Definitely money well spent!_

 

So the benefit was obvious even on your low impedance cans?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tisb0b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the benefit was obvious even on your low impedance cans?_

 

Most definitely! Admittedly I cannot tell if the D7000 or the the HD 600 was the one that improved the most... but I really did not think an amp could do this to my sound system.

 Definitely is worth getting for low impedance headphones!


----------



## tisb0b

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sokolov91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most definitely! Admittedly I cannot tell if the D7000 or the the HD 600 was the one that improved the most... but I really did not think an amp could do this to my sound system.

 Definitely is worth getting for low impedance headphones!_

 

Now that you've finally got your amp I'll be looking forward to your comparison between the D7000 and W1000X =)


----------



## sokolov91

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tisb0b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that you've finally got your amp I'll be looking forward to your comparison between the D7000 and W1000X =)_

 

Haha I am in finals for college right now! As soon as I can I promise!


----------



## spartan123

I played with the new amp some more last night.  I have to say it really does like the HD-650 cans.  For me the 650's have always been very good but not "great" sounding on my tube amps no matter how much tube rolling I tried.  The Concerto for me seems to open up the soundstage and bring more direct  detail to the mids and gives the bass a little more impact.  Now I feel the need to keep the HD-650's.
   
  So far, the HD-595 120's do sound the best on this little amp tho.   But they also sound incredible on the PPX3 with proper 6SN7 tubes.
   
  Tonight I will play with the DT 880's and the D2000 cans.  Maybe get some time with the K701's


----------



## Ypoknons

Do well, buddy, because I want to hear a GCHA v Concerto comparisons too  
  
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Haha I am in finals for college right now! As soon as I can I promise!


----------



## Equus

@thebasso - Any visits to Seattle in the upcoming months?  I may have a pair of LCD-2's that would like to get driven by your Concerto in a week or two.  
   
  Kidding...mostly.  Next amp purchase is almost definitely on hold now until October/November.  >.<


----------



## thebasso

@ Equus
   
  No trips to Seattle. I am going to Costa Rica in a couple of days though.
   
  Congrats on LCD-2's. I wish I could break them in for you but then I would have to keep them haha


----------



## kool bubba ice

Too much to read.. Does the 797 opamps sugar the sound? I know the HR2 uses highly regarded opamps, but they were not my cup of tea..


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> Do well, buddy, because I want to hear a GCHA v Concerto comparisons too


 

 Haha I saw one on sale and I was waiting SO LONG for my Concerto I actually bought it used. I definitely will do! Unless of course reason kicks in and I sell it.

  
  Quote: 





spartan123 said:


> I played with the new amp some more last night.  I have to say it really does like the HD-650 cans.  For me the 650's have always been very good but not "great" sounding on my tube amps no matter how much tube rolling I tried.  The Concerto for me seems to open up the soundstage and bring more direct  detail to the mids and gives the bass a little more impact.  Now I feel the need to keep the HD-650's.
> 
> So far, the HD-595 120's do sound the best on this little amp tho.   But they also sound incredible on the PPX3 with proper 6SN7 tubes.
> 
> Tonight I will play with the DT 880's and the D2000 cans.  Maybe get some time with the K701's


 

 I have found the exact same thing with my HD 600, they REALLY like the concerto. I had posted this in another thread, but I didn't believe all this talk of the HD600 needed a killer amp... now I do. It's almost a different headphone...

  
  Quote: 





kool bubba ice said:


> Too much to read.. Does the 797 opamps sugar the sound? I know the HR2 uses highly regarded opamps, but they were not my cup of tea..


 
  Haven't heard the HR2 but it sounds extremely clear and transparent to me!


----------



## rasmushorn

I recieved the Concerto 4 days ago. After the first 30 seconds with my SR325 I knew this was the best spend money on Head-fi gear I have spend so far. Today I have had some time with the T1's and once again I am blown away by the clarity and depth. This is pure listening pleasure all the way for both the Grados and the T1. 
   
  I was looking for a great amplifier for my T1. The Audio GD COMPASS and Harmony Design Ear 90 - two mid priced amplifiers I heard at a meet lately were close competitors but I ended up with the Concerto - and I do not regret at all. Both the Audio GD Fun and the Harmony Design were great with T1. The Audio GD was musical and offered the built-in DAC at a great price. The Harmony Design was VERY analytical and neutral. With the Concerto it is like I get both in one amplifier. I love listening to all my favorite music all over again - absolutely fantastic!
   
  The best thing is that it is so small. I thought it was bigger. My LISA III went on sale because I can bring the Concerto with me to the caravan if I like. Great job Jan Meier - I am grateful I ended up with the Concerto.
   
  EDIT: It was not an Audio GD FUN - it was Audio GD COMPASS I tried at the meet!!!


----------



## Ypoknons

Say, could you give a few comments comparing the Concerto and the EAR90? I've heard the EAR90 and of course it's good, but I won't get the chance to hear them side by side (sold by different shops) so any impressions you can give will be greatly valued. 
  
  Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I was looking for a great amplifier for my T1. The Audio GD Fun and Harmony Design Ear 90 - two mid priced amplifiers I heard at a meet lately were close competitors but I ended up with the Concerto - and I do not regret at all. Both the Audio GD Fun and the Harmony Design were great with T1. The Audio GD was musical and offered the built-in DAC at a great price. The Harmony Design was VERY analytical and neutral. With the Concerto it is like I get both in one amplifier. I love listening to all my favorite music all over again - absolutely fantastic!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> Say, could you give a few comments comparing the Concerto and the EAR90? I've heard the EAR90 and of course it's good, but I won't get the chance to hear them side by side (sold by different shops) so any impressions you can give will be greatly valued.


 

 When I heard the T1 on the Harmony Design it was the first time I heard how good the T1 could be. I was very impressed by how tight everything sounded. I am not sure I describe it the right way but the Harmony is one of the "cleanest" sounding amplifiers I have heard. No grain, no texture - it simply just does not add anything to the music - just plain, clean, neutral and great sounding. For sure a very good amplifier! This was with the T1. With SR325 it was not the best match here it became a tad more boring sounding where I think it took away some of the Grados edge - some might like that better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  This is based on impressions from 2 months ago - and I have not heard the Harmony Design since. I only know I was impressed by it. But I am even more impressed by the Concerto. It might be a better allrounder than the Harmony Design??? - I really like what it does. I like that it is a bit on the bright side. It suits both the T1 and the SR325 and the Low/High Gain is perfect for switching between SR325 and T1. It has only been playing 10 hours so far. So if it gets better after the first 100 hours I am very satisfied with the Concerto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I know this is not very deeply described - but I hope you can use it somehow?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> Say, could you give a few comments comparing the Concerto and the EAR90? I've heard the EAR90 and of course it's good, but I won't get the chance to hear them side by side (sold by different shops) so any impressions you can give will be greatly valued.


 

 If I may add one more note. One thing we (we were a few people listening to the Harmony Design) were impressed with was how the HarmonyDesign/T1 combo rendered male voices - alive, natural and crisp. A few tracks by Johnny Cash and Bob Dylan really made us really love and praise that combination. I have just - as I am writing this - placed a few Cash and Dylan pieces in the CD tray - and the Concerto/T1 combination leaves NOTHING behind. 
   
  Two things I like better on the Concerto than the Harmony Design is - cross feed, it sounds great on old recordings and the headphone plug is on the FRONT.


----------



## sokolov91

Any Concerto owners thinking about going for a StageDac after their experience?
   
  I am thinking I might just go for it. I have nothing but faith and good experiences with Jan's work. He keeps my wallet pretty happy too... and I am desperately in need of a new source.


----------



## kool bubba ice

The 650's are great balanced.. Since the Concerto uses a balanced circuitry design to emulate the balanced sound, this is probably the reason they sound better.. & the Concerto being a excellent SS headphone amp..
  
  Quote: 





spartan123 said:


> I played with the new amp some more last night.  I have to say it really does like the HD-650 cans.  For me the 650's have always been very good but not "great" sounding on my tube amps no matter how much tube rolling I tried.  The Concerto for me seems to open up the soundstage and bring more direct  detail to the mids and gives the bass a little more impact.  Now I feel the need to keep the HD-650's.
> 
> So far, the HD-595 120's do sound the best on this little amp tho.   But they also sound incredible on the PPX3 with proper 6SN7 tubes.
> 
> Tonight I will play with the DT 880's and the D2000 cans.  Maybe get some time with the K701's


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





kool bubba ice said:


> The 650's are great balanced.. Since the Concerto uses a balanced circuitry design to emulate the balanced sound, this is probably the reason they sound better.. & the Concerto being a excellent SS headphone amp..


 

 Like I said before I have always heard that "you simply have not heard what the HD 6X0 is capable of until you have a gazzillion dollar amp and source and cables from mars" and though it was total crap. But my HD 600 are definitely a totally different beast now than they were before. 
   
  Had I upgraded my amp before I went out and bout all kinds of headphone I wonder if I would have simply stuck with the HD 600 and dropped all my money on my source and amp and music.
   
  While the amp didn't make it my best headphone it is still pronounced enough to have made me reconsider buying other headphones.
   
  I wonder if I ever get to listen to a pair of K70X with my new set up I will be forced to admit the K70X crazies were right?! At this point I really hope not, but if I do have to I guess in reality it only makes me a winner!


----------



## spartan123

I will play with the K501 and 701's  tomorrow.  I am betting the 701s will be awesome on this amp.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





spartan123 said:


> I will play with the K501 and 701's  tomorrow.  I am betting the 701s will be awesome on this amp.


 

 You should declare your allegiance prior to your impressions though, so the amount of salt can be adjusted .
   
  Are you a Crazy, a skeptic, or a hater?
   
  +   ) Crazy would be the K70X are the best headphone in the world, end of story. Other headphones simply don't exist and if they do they are obviously a waste of money.
  +/- ) Skeptic would be you enjoy the K70X but have not (yet) heard god speak to you personally through their transducers (because they can do that, you know -they are that good), but disappointments aside, they are stil al very good headphone. 
  -    ) Hater would be you are not a fan of the K70X, it is not neutral and off in certain spectrums -possibly plasticky, and you think people who go nuts over them are crazy/deluded.


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Any Concerto owners thinking about going for a StageDac after their experience?
> 
> I am thinking I might just go for it. I have nothing but faith and good experiences with Jan's work. He keeps my wallet pretty happy too... and I am desperately in need of a new source.


 

 The Stagedac is definitely on the card for me. Somehow I feel my STX  is holding back the potential of the Concerto. I was planning to get the W1000x at the end of the month and the Stagedac the month after but considering getting the DAC first. I think this amp really deserve a nice detailed source. I am also considering the DAC19 DSP but Jan's discount is hard to pass. Jan Meier kindly maintains his discount offer if you buy both within a  6 month period.


----------



## spartan123

LOL, I just like the K701's.  they have their good and bad points... but I think for what you pay for them they are quite worth the money.  Not perfect, but just damn good.
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> You should declare your allegiance prior to your impressions though, so the amount of salt can be adjusted .
> 
> Are you a Crazy, a skeptic, or a hater?
> 
> ...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> The Stagedac is definitely on the card for me. Somehow I feel my STX  is holding back the potential of the Concerto. I was planning to get the W1000x at the end of the month and the Stagedac the month after but considering getting the DAC first. I think this amp really deserve a nice detailed source. I am also considering the DAC19 DSP but Jan's discount is hard to pass. Jan Meier kindly maintains his discount offer if you buy both within a  6 month period.


 
  Those are my exact thoughts -The concerto sounds amazing as is in need of a great source to truly shine. Although, on the flip side, it was so much of an upgrade I might actually wait to upgrade my source until I can get something absolutely epic, like a Audio GD Ref 7.
   
  I am glad more people are jumping on the W1000X boat... it is a very nice boat .
   
  The pricing is definitely attractive.

 I have the STX too and for whatever reason the RCA outs have noise coming from my PSU and graphics card and the on-board amp really doesn't cut it. I think it is because I have overclocked it so much, but troubleshooting has gotten on my nerves and I have given up. I am hoping I could at least use the spdif out of the STX to use my computer as a server, but I have no idea if there will be interfereance there too.


----------



## sokolov91

Good to see this thread is quiet with so many new owners.
   
  Like silence at a dinner table, this surely means people are focusing on enjoying instead of blabbering away!
   
  Congrats on a great purchase everyone!
   
  Out of curiosity though, how many people use the crossfeed filter? I never bought the amp with that feature as a deal breaker/maker but I don't tend to use it much. I am wondering if it is the way I hear or my music. The best results I have had are with songs that have heavy stereo separation, but from what I have read this is to be expected. Other than that it has minimal or no in its impact on the sound to my ears. I grew up on Headphones though, so I am very accustomed to the channel isolation and separation.
   
  To anyone considering a purchase, I don't feel feel the varying effectiveness of crossfeed makes the amps value lower in any way (which is already sky high  btw ), but I would not use it as a decisive factor. I feel it should be viewed as a courtesy more than anything. Some people will use it more than others, but the money and value is still in the amps design, parts, and above all it's sound. If you like crossfeed, the feature it is just over and above what the concerto already represents IMO. If you don't like it or don't use it, it doesn't really change anything.


----------



## spartan123

I like crosfeed so I leave mine on all the time.  But I have noticed that with this amp the crossfeed is really not that noticeable on most recordings.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Like silence at a dinner table, this surely means people are focusing on enjoying instead of blabbering away!
> 
> Out of curiosity though, how many people use the crossfeed filter? I never bought the amp with that feature as a deal breaker/maker but I don't tend to use it much. I am wondering if it is the way I hear or my music. The best results I have had are with songs that have heavy stereo separation, but from what I have read this is to be expected. Other than that it has minimal or no in its impact on the sound to my ears. I grew up on Headphones though, so I am very accustomed to the channel isolation and separation.


   
  Silence - yes. Like the background in the sound from the Concerto.
   
  I use cross feed on older recordings and for long listening sessions it makes listening easier for the "calculator". I think it is a great feature.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


>


 

 I think you meant "blackground"


----------



## asmagus

Quote: 





spartan123 said:


> I like crosfeed so I leave mine on all the time.  But I have noticed that with this amp the crossfeed is really not that noticeable on most recordings.


 
  I also leave mine on all the time.
   
  Quote: 





			
				sokolov91 said:
			
		

> Good to see this thread is quiet with so many new owners.
> 
> Like silence at a dinner table, this surely means people are focusing on enjoying instead of blabbering away!


 

 This is so true.


----------



## loopfreak

Like the simplicity of concerto and hew balanced volume implementation . How does concerto sound on low listening levels with 'phones that are harder to load like k702/1 or k601 ?


----------



## pekingduck

Might be a good time to grab a Concerto, due to the recent drop of Euro.. Anyone?


----------



## sokolov91

Don't have the AKG 70X anymore but it drives the HD 600 nice and evenly at all volumes. The discreet volume is great in that it sounds balanced in every sense of the word at all volumes.
  Quote: 





loopfreak said:


> Like the simplicity of concerto and hew balanced volume implementation . How does concerto sound on low listening levels with 'phones that are harder to load like k702/1 or k601 ?


----------



## guitardave

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Might be a good time to grab a Concerto, due to the recent drop of Euro.. Anyone?


 

 Has the price come down recently?


----------



## loopfreak

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Don't have the AKG 70X anymore but it drives the HD 600 nice and evenly at all volumes. The discreet volume is great in that it sounds balanced in every sense of the word at all volumes.


 

 Thanks , think that detailed 'phones sound very good at low volume and hope that other will follow great example of meier audio and put a little more time into volume pot development.


----------



## sokolov91

I agree. I don't think I will ever get another amp that uses a potentiometer... All discreet or stepped attenuators from now on! Its not worth sinking tons of money into an amp to have something like a pot be a bottleneck.
  Quote: 





loopfreak said:


> Thanks , think that detailed 'phones sound very good at low volume and hope that other will follow great example of meier audio and put a little more time into volume pot development.


----------



## CapQ

Anyone's tried Concerto with RS1? I was a Cantate.2 user but I think Jan doesn't like how the Grados sound....


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





guitardave said:


> Has the price come down recently?


 

 If you pay in Euro...yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  BTW I just pulled the trigger today...YAY!!


----------



## audio-hunter

Any impression Concerto with HD650?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





audio-hunter said:


> Any impression Concerto with HD650?


 

 I only have the HD 600, but the concerto pumps some serious sound out of the HD 600. One of the headphones that improved the most IMO.


----------



## rasmushorn

Yesterday I spend all evening listening to the Concerto with the T1 and HD800. I had a friend come over with his HD800 and we switched between T1 and HD800 all night. The Concerto is more than capable of driving both headphones and show their potential - and they both show the potential of the Concerto too. We both had several WOW-experiences each with music we have heard many times before. I am more and more pleased with the Concerto the more I listen to it and it havn't even reached the 100 hour mark yet. No matter which headphone I plug in - SR325i , HD650 or Etymotic ER-4S it performs greatly. 
   
  I do think though, after a few hours of listening to HD800 and T1 on the Concerto, that the HD800 has a slightly better synergy with the Concerto than the T1. The Concerto is a BIT to the warmer side. Maybe the bright, open and airy sound of HD800 is given a touch of warmth and body from the Concerto which I really liked. With the T1 you can almost feel and smell the vocalist on some vocal recordings. In direct comparison to the HD800 the sound of the T1 does not leave much "space to breathe" in the music - if you know what I mean. There is so much texture and body which is great but for some recordings the space and air in the HD800 surpasses the T1. Saying this please know that I have always been a SR325-lover and lusted for metallic pynchy in-your-face sounding headphones and that might be the reason I like the HD800 better in general. 
   
*@audio-hunter*: Regarding the HD650 on the Concerto: I really like the combination. The HD650 is tamed and tight on the Concerto. I think the HD650 sounded more open and light when playing form the Concerto. The bass gets hard and punchy - and DEEP. The very high detail and resolution level from the Concerto suits the HD650 VERY well and you can really hear that the HD650 still IS a great headphone when it is playing in combination with the right amplifier. ​


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yesterday I spend all evening listening to the Concerto with the T1 and HD800. I had a friend come over with his HD800 and we switched between T1 and HD800 all night. The Concerto is more than capable of driving both headphones and show their potential - and they both show the potential of the Concerto too. We both had several WOW-experiences each with music we have heard many times before. I am more and more pleased with the Concerto the more I listen to it and it havn't even reached the 100 hour mark yet. No matter which headphone I plug in - SR325i , HD650 or Etymotic ER-4S it performs greatly.
> 
> ​


 

  Excellent!  Glad to note someone else reporting the Concerto is up to the task of top-tier headphones, which I very much agree with.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yesterday I spend all evening listening to the Concerto with the T1 and HD800. I had a friend come over with his HD800 and we switched between T1 and HD800 all night. The Concerto is more than capable of driving both headphones and show their potential - and they both show the potential of the Concerto too. We both had several WOW-experiences each with music we have heard many times before. I am more and more pleased with the Concerto the more I listen to it and it havn't even reached the 100 hour mark yet. No matter which headphone I plug in - SR325i , HD650 or Etymotic ER-4S it performs greatly.
> 
> I do think though, after a few hours of listening to HD800 and T1 on the Concerto, that the HD800 has a slightly better synergy with the Concerto than the T1. The Concerto is a BIT to the warmer side. Maybe the bright, open and airy sound of HD800 is given a touch of warmth and body from the Concerto which I really liked. With the T1 you can almost feel and smell the vocalist on some vocal recordings. In direct comparison to the HD800 the sound of the T1 does not leave much "space to breathe" in the music - if you know what I mean. There is so much texture and body which is great but for some recordings the space and air in the HD800 surpasses the T1. Saying this please know that I have always been a SR325-lover and lusted for metallic pynchy in-your-face sounding headphones and that might be the reason I like the HD800 better in general.
> 
> *@audio-hunter*: Regarding the HD650 on the Concerto: I really like the combination. The HD650 is tamed and tight on the Concerto. I think the HD650 sounded more open and light when playing form the Concerto. The bass gets hard and punchy - and DEEP. The very high detail and resolution level from the Concerto suits the HD650 VERY well and you can really hear that the HD650 still IS a great headphone when it is playing in combination with the right amplifier. ​


 


 I don't know if I agree with the Concerto being "warm" sounding, I agree with all your other statements. While I don't own the HD 800 or T1, the "best" I probably have is the D7000, and they are quite a different headphone when amped by the concerto, obviously for the better. The Concerto makes every headphone I have absolutely sing, some to lengths I didn't think could be achieved like in the case of the HD 600... just didn't think it could sound so good. 
   
  Bass control is really superb, and imaging is very precise... combine that with any good headphone and you have a match made in heaven 
   
  I wonder what I would have thought of my 325i if I had heard them on the concerto.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> I don't know if I agree with the Concerto being "warm" sounding, I agree with all your other statements.


    
  I agree too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did not mean it was warm sounding. But I would not categorize it as being bright either. So I still think it is a BIT to the warmer side. 
   
  Quote:


> I wonder what I would have thought of my 325i if I had heard them on the concerto.


 
   
  I think the SR325's become more RS-1-ish on the Concerto. The Concerto takes a little bit of the edgy brightness away from the 325's and drags them over - in the direction - of the more mellow and softer side of the road. But the detail level and crispness of the SR325 gets even better from the Concerto. I do not think Jan Meier designed the Concerto for Grados though(just guessing). But I can only imagine that all Grados would play better in every way from the Concertos Buffer capacity of 85.000 uF.


----------



## audio-hunter

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yesterday I spend all evening listening to the Concerto with the T1 and HD800. I had a friend come over with his HD800 and we switched between T1 and HD800 all night. The Concerto is more than capable of driving both headphones and show their potential - and they both show the potential of the Concerto too. We both had several WOW-experiences each with music we have heard many times before. I am more and more pleased with the Concerto the more I listen to it and it havn't even reached the 100 hour mark yet. No matter which headphone I plug in - SR325i , HD650 or Etymotic ER-4S it performs greatly.
> 
> I do think though, after a few hours of listening to HD800 and T1 on the Concerto, that the HD800 has a slightly better synergy with the Concerto than the T1. The Concerto is a BIT to the warmer side. Maybe the bright, open and airy sound of HD800 is given a touch of warmth and body from the Concerto which I really liked. With the T1 you can almost feel and smell the vocalist on some vocal recordings. In direct comparison to the HD800 the sound of the T1 does not leave much "space to breathe" in the music - if you know what I mean. There is so much texture and body which is great but for some recordings the space and air in the HD800 surpasses the T1. Saying this please know that I have always been a SR325-lover and lusted for metallic pynchy in-your-face sounding headphones and that might be the reason I like the HD800 better in general.
> 
> *@audio-hunter*: Regarding the HD650 on the Concerto: I really like the combination. The HD650 is tamed and tight on the Concerto. I think the HD650 sounded more open and light when playing form the Concerto. The bass gets hard and punchy - and DEEP. The very high detail and resolution level from the Concerto suits the HD650 VERY well and you can really hear that the HD650 still IS a great headphone when it is playing in combination with the right amplifier. ​


 

 thanks rasmushorn, I guess now I have been able to determine my choice


----------



## oldson

anyone tried the d7000 on concerto?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





oldson said:


> anyone tried the d7000 on concerto?


 

 Yes sir!
   
  D7000 and the concerto were made for one another. Bass goes super low with crazy control, everything else gets much better imaged and defined... really great combo.
   
  The D7000 need a ton of current and the concerto supplies plenty. They really step up their game with an amp like the concerto IMO.


----------



## oldson

just wondering if it would be a worth while upgrade from my solo srg!?!?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





oldson said:


> just wondering if it would be a worth while upgrade from my solo srg!?!?


 

 Couldn't tell you really... maybe another head-fier could. The Solo SRG looks like a nice piece of kit in its own right though.


----------



## freakmax

Meier Concerto or Lehmann Black Cube Linear for my HD800?
  Which one would  you choose ?
   
  I love the stepped volume of Concerto but can't stop thinking that Lehmann could be better overall.


----------



## zenpunk

Quote: 





freakmax said:


> Meier Concerto or Lehmann Black Cube Linear for my HD800?
> Which one would  you choose ?
> 
> I love the stepped volume of Concerto but can't stop thinking that Lehmann could be better overall.


 

 The Lehman Black Cube is so last year! I have heard it is still  using one of those silly ALPS volume pot...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I haven't heard the Lehman but I am sure it deserves its reputation, all I can say is that  the Concerto (listening to it right now) is hard to fault. Can you get better sounding amp? Not sure. Maybe. Don't care.


----------



## XLR1

If u r going to consider older amps like the Lehmann, then consider the Meier Conda Opera.  Excellent Meier amp, mates extremely well with the HD800 (in my opinion), many more features than the Concerto, and u can frequently buy it at a very reasonable price in the for sale section.  The Concerto is suppose to be transparent where the Opera is transparent but slightly warm.  IMO, the slight warmth of the Opera mates extremely well and give needed body to the HD800.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





freakmax said:


> Meier Concerto or Lehmann Black Cube Linear for my HD800?
> Which one would  you choose ?
> 
> I love the stepped volume of Concerto but can't stop thinking that Lehmann could be better overall.


 

 When I first heard the HD800 it was on the Lehmann amplifier which Sennheiser demoed it on. Last week I heard the HD800 on the Concerto and to me the HD800 on the Concerto was so much more musically involving than on the Lehmann as I remember it.


----------



## freakmax

Thanks for your opinion. Probably I would go for Concerto. ... Very hard to decide ..humm


----------



## Ypoknons

You could also look into their respective opamps and see which ones would be more to your liking.


----------



## shabta

I love my Lehmann. When I bought it the Meier amp wasn't yet available. I like an amp that sounds crisp and doesn't color the music much. I doubt you will be making a mistake whichever amp  you choose. If there is a significant price difference in Thailand between the two I would get which ever is cheaper.


----------



## freakmax

About 200USD difference.
  Lehmann is more expensive.
   
  Anybody using Hd800 and Concerto, please give some more opinion about the combination.


----------



## chi2

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> When I first heard the HD800 it was on the Lehmann amplifier which Sennheiser demoed it on. Last week I heard the HD800 on the Concerto and to me the HD800 on the Concerto was so much more musically involving than on the Lehmann as I remember it.


 

 I share your enthusiasm about the Concerto. It is an excellent sounding amp, with the blackest of black backgrounds, very balanced and neutral and yet dynamic and involving. But even though I have never heard the Lehmann BCL I find it problematic to state, without comparing the two at the same time in detail and with great care, that they sound different in such a drastic way.
   
  I do find the Concerto to be a great match for the HD800. It gives it body and weight and the high frequencies are well integrated and not overemphasized. However, it clearly does not change what some call the "analytical" character of the Sennheiser. So if you have a problem with that and prefer a signature mor in the direction of a DX1000 or a D7000 the Concerto is not the way to go (well, I guess in this case the HD800 is not for you at all). On the other hand the Concerto IMO is as near to the ideal of "a wire with a gain" as it gets.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





chi2 said:


> I share your enthusiasm about the Concerto. It is an excellent sounding amp, with the blackest of black backgrounds, very balanced and neutral and yet dynamic and involving. But even though I have never heard the Lehmann BCL I find it problematic to state, without comparing the two at the same time in detail and with great care, that they sound different in such a drastic way.
> 
> I do find the Concerto to be a great match for the HD800. It gives it body and weight and the high frequencies are well integrated and not overemphasized. However, it clearly does not change what some call the "analytical" character of the Sennheiser. So if you have a problem with that and prefer a signature mor in the direction of a DX1000 or a D7000 the Concerto is not the way to go (well, I guess in this case the HD800 is not for you at all). On the other hand the Concerto IMO is as near to the ideal of "a wire with a gain" as it gets.


 

 Concerto might not make up for a bright headphone, but I do not think it would exacerbate it. My SA5K are considered to be extremely bright by some, and it is not "worse" with the concerto. If anything it is better, because the concerto pumps some crazy bass out of them and defines the highs extremely well. 
   
  The concerto, IMO, is also an excellent amp for the D7000 if you like solid state. I have not heard it on many amps, out of the ones I have had, the D7000 has been fairly picky and truly shines on the concerto.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





chi2 said:


> I share your enthusiasm about the Concerto. It is an excellent sounding amp, with the blackest of black backgrounds, very balanced and neutral and yet dynamic and involving. But even though I have never heard the Lehmann BCL I find it problematic to state, without comparing the two at the same time in detail and with great care, that they sound different in such a drastic way.


   
  You are right! I should have noted that. What I wrote was only based on memory - more than 4 months back. And I should also note that I am the owner of a Concerto now - so my views might also be colored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I will be more careful with too bold statements in the future!)


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


>


 
  Even if your views are possibly coloured, the Concerto is certainly not


----------



## cooperpwc

I sure wish that Jan had added an external switch for the Stagedac to turn off the preamp out (just as many other maunfacturers like Headroom do). An internal jumper to maximise the quality of the DAC line out is a design error because you have to make an unfortunate choice.
   
  Anyway a Stagedac Slim without the preamp volume control that therefore stacks nicely with the Concerto would be welcome. Jan has been considering this.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Anyway a Stagedac Slim without the preamp volume control that therefore stacks nicely with the Concerto would be welcome. Jan has been considering this.


 

 That would be my first choice if he decided to make a Slim version. I have no use for the Preamp output.


----------



## sokolov91

I wonder if he made a slim version if it would still have cross feed? I don't need it on my amp and DAC haha... I just hope he keeps everything else like dual PSUs and the same or better DAC chips. Everything minus all the features I don't really need is about perfect. Plus, if he got rid of a few of those switches on the DAC the SNR would shoot up a bit from what I understand.
   
  If all he is doing is removing the pre amp I don't see how it would be that much cheaper though :/ a few op amps and a pot don't cost much.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


sokolov91 said:


> I wonder if he made a slim version if it would still have cross feed? I don't need it on my amp and DAC haha...


 

 I think that the answer is yes since the combination of the crossfeed (much better than the mechanical crossfeed on the Concerto amp) and the Wolfson DAC filters is one of the things that makes Stagedac special. 
   
  I'm not sure that Jan will release the Stagedac Slim. He has mused about it because people are understandably not pleased with the extra width for a preamp potentiometer that you have to set to off to get maximum quality from the DAC out. (Again, with an external switch this would at least be a useful feature.) 
   
  Anyway, wrong thread...


----------



## asmagus

Yes, StageDAC is "special".

 Anyway, back in the subject - what would be the answer to question: best closed headphones to Concerto/StageDAC combo (rock music)?


----------



## pekingduck

I bet the Edition 8 will mate well with the Concerto!
  I received my StageDAC + Concerto days ago but I don't have my Ed8 with me at this moment. I can share my impressions next week.

  
  Quote: 





asmagus said:


> Yes, StageDAC is "special".
> 
> Anyway, back in the subject - what would be the answer to question: best closed headphones to Concerto/StageDAC combo (rock music)?


----------



## sberamji

I ordered a Concerto from Meier Germany 10 days ago but the DHL site still shows that it has not yet arrived in the US. How long does it take for the Concerto to arrive from Germany to the US? Any experiences other than when the volcano was erupting?


----------



## sokolov91

Most likely means it is being held by customs, as it most certainly is in the US at this point. If it is in customs though, it is not technically in the country and it will say it is still abroad.
   
  If it is customs, could be up to two weeks for the idiots to decide if it is a terrorist item or not.
   
  Best of luck.
  
  Quote: 





sberamji said:


> I ordered a Concerto from Meier Germany 10 days ago but the DHL site still shows that it has not yet arrived in the US. How long does it take for the Concerto to arrive from Germany to the US? Any experiences other than when the volcano was erupting?


----------



## thebasso

Quote: 





sberamji said:


> I ordered a Concerto from Meier Germany 10 days ago but the DHL site still shows that it has not yet arrived in the US. How long does it take for the Concerto to arrive from Germany to the US? Any experiences other than when the volcano was erupting?


 
  It only took ten days total for mine. Has to be customs.


----------



## arielext

sorry to bump such an old thread, but does anyone has a rudistor rpx-33 vs concerto thought?
  main headphones are the Tesla-1.


----------



## thebasso

I have a Meier concerto. I am using a Musical Fidelity V DAC. It seems to do the job but have to ask myself if I am hindering myself in any way. The V DAC cost $300.
   
  Should I just make the jump to the Stage dac? Will it really make that much of a difference?
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





thebasso said:


> I have a Meier concerto. I am using a Musical Fidelity V DAC. It seems to do the job but have to ask myself if I am hindering myself in any way. The V DAC cost $300.
> 
> Should I just make the jump to the Stage dac? Will it really make that much of a difference?
> 
> Any thoughts?


 

 I am considering the StageDac too - but I am also tempted by trying the V-Dac or the Cambridge DacMagic. So if anyone has any thoughts???


----------



## pekingduck

Haven't heard the V-DAC but I think it's on the warm side while the StageDAC is neutral and perhaps a tad more resolving.
   
  What's good about the StageDAC is its wide array of options you can play with: crossfeed, digital filter etc..
   
  The StageDAC is a good match for the Concerto for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





thebasso said:


> I have a Meier concerto. I am using a Musical Fidelity V DAC. It seems to do the job but have to ask myself if I am hindering myself in any way. The V DAC cost $300.
> 
> Should I just make the jump to the Stage dac? Will it really make that much of a difference?
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## sokolov91

I am waiting on the new DAC from emotiva to come out before I make a decision. I don't need any of the features the stagedac offers, and I would want something more robust than the Vdac so I could use it with video game consoles as well as my PC and CDP.
   
  Jans work is simply great, but the pricetag is just too much for what I would get out of it. No use for the preamp, only one optical and a crossfeed filter I would never use. So, as great as I am sure it is, I am playing for a lot of features I don't need.
   
  I am thinking about getting an Oppo BDP-83SE too, but I could only use it for (SA)CDs ... I have not yet found anything that offers the level of performance and versatility I want, at a reasonable price.


----------



## pekingduck

You can get a discount off the regular price within 6 months after your Concerto purchase


----------



## Ypoknons

The DAC market right now is too dynamic anyways, lots of new players (Arcam, Emotiva etc...) and a lot of excitement over mass market USB 24/96 async devices. Of course, the later part doesn't matter if you've been using coax this whole time.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> You can get a discount off the regular price within 6 months after your Concerto purchase


 



 I was actually making my statements based on the discounted price. Jan is great to offer the price, and I just might go for it, but for now it is still a serious chunk of money, and if something cheaper and more versatile comes out, I will most likely go for that.
  Quote: 





ypoknons said:


> The DAC market right now is too dynamic anyways, lots of new players (Arcam, Emotiva etc...) and a lot of excitement over mass market USB 24/96 async devices. Of course, the later part doesn't matter if you've been using coax this whole time.


 
  I agree and am currently waiting on the specs and reviews of the upcomming emotiva DAC.
   
  Something like a DacMagic with a discreet output for 299.99 chip is AD 1955 or whatever it is. Does balanced too.. but not fully I don't think.


----------



## BmWr75

Just posting to subscribe......this BB software is busted.


----------



## pekingduck

I got the Concerto (and the StageDAC) about a month ago and I've been thoroughly enjoying the combo since then. It works great with all my phones (see my sig.)
   
  Good job Dr. Meier!


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> I got the Concerto (and the StageDAC) about a month ago and I've been thoroughly enjoying the combo since then. It works great with all my phones (see my sig.)
> 
> Good job Dr. Meier!


 

 I have had the concerto for a few months now and I still smile to myself every time I turn it on. Sounds phenomenal with everything, and I am starting to like the crossfeed filter a lot.
   
  Now if only I could find a source to make my mind up on! My concerto really deserves one!


----------



## ElephantTLK

I ordered concerto. He told me that he will send amp today early in the morning. Sliver one. Now i just have to wait few days. Usually around 5 days... But its hard to wait. I would like to have it now on my table with T1 plugged in.


----------



## spartan123

would luv to hear how a T1 sounds on this amp.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





elephanttlk said:


> I ordered concerto. He told me that he will send amp today early in the morning. Sliver one. Now i just have to wait few days. Usually around 5 days... But its hard to wait. I would like to have it now on my table with T1 plugged in.


 
   
  Hi *ElephantTLK, *I would love to hear your impressions of your new Concerto paired with the T1, especially vs. the Darkvoice 336. After much research the Stagedac+Concerto+T1 is the combination I've got my sights on. Skylab has indicated good synergy with the T1, which is very reassuring - and a principle factor in considering this setup, but other opinions on this pairing are thin on the ground and there are many indications in the T1 thread that this headphone pairs better with tube amplifiers vs. solid state.

 The Concerto is attractive to me because it seems good value for money, has a strong feature set and should be versatile in pairing with different headphone types. I'm leaning toward solid state over tube for my first serious investment as it seems simpler and more reliable.
   
  I was originally considering the HD 650 and pairing it with the Concerto, but after conversing with Jan via e-mail (a friendly and helpful chap), I'm going to go with his recommendation to upgrade to the T1 to get the best out of the Concerto (he also recommended the HD 800). I'm still working my way through the T1 thread, but the consensus appears to be that it's a significant improvement over the HD 650 and is a little more accessible than the HD 800 (it's also cheaper - which is an important factor as this expenditure is going to hurt my wallet!).
   
  Congratulations on your new purchase - I hope you enjoy it, and please do keep us posted on your impressions!


----------



## ElephantTLK

@jr41
   
  I hope that i will get it soon. And i will try to do little review. But i am not good at writing reviews. And not so good with describing sound... But i could tell my opinnion.
   
  I used to have HD650. It was good headphone. But never near T1. Its big difference yes. Its worth going with T1. 
  I hope that i will got Concerto in next days.


----------



## HDMan

Both my Concerto and D7000 are in transit.....aaarrggghhh....can't wait any longer, hurry up. LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone got this combo, can comment on the pairing?


----------



## Skylab

Outstanding pairing. You will be very, very pleased.


----------



## HDMan




----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Outstanding pairing. You will be very, very pleased.


 

 Great pairing indeed... MMMMM  really gets those lows pulsating and clears up the rest


----------



## HDMan

Concerto submitted:
  26.07.10  DHL  Europe
   
  D7000 submitted:
  08/03/10  UPS  USA
   
  UPS says already cleared customs here in OZ and no word from DHL. I think UPS will beat DHL by a week or more.


----------



## repo064

Jan has some good deals my concerto and dac took 10 days to Aussie was great service and fast delivery very happy with my purchase as well.


----------



## HDMan

10 (working) days from the day it was shipped or from when it left Germany?


----------



## repo064

Yeah 10 working days  from Germany to Aussie


----------



## HDMan

just recieved the D7000. UPS won by more than a week.


----------



## repo064

Good one you should get your amp very soon.


----------



## cedar80

Skylab, how does the Concerto compete with the Blue Circle SBH? Reading your reviews they seem to play in the same ballpark, am I wrong?


----------



## Skylab

I never had them at the same time, but yes, i would say they are in the same league.


----------



## cedar80

Thanks... I really think I'm gonna get one!
   
  One last question before I make my decision (hope I don't bother you, and all my apologies if you already answered this in another thread):
   
  Which one do you prefer, Amphora or Concerto? They seem to share a similar "straight wire with gain" sound signature (or would I better say non-signature) - based on what you wrote, of course. Is the Amphora worth the extra dollars or it is just a matter of wood enclosure?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





cedar80 said:


> Which one do you prefer, Amphora or Concerto? They seem to share a similar "straight wire with gain" sound signature (or would I better say non-signature) - based on what you wrote, of course. Is the Amphora worth the extra dollars or it is just a matter of wood enclosure?


 

 Interresting question! I am hoping someone can give more impressions on the Amphora and Concerto compared to eachother.


----------



## HDMan

Bad news with the DHL shipping, local postal service telling me it is held up in Germany customs and is to be shipped by Sea Mail...WHAT   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If it is true what a complete boondoggle. Been already like 12 business days. Lets hope someone is telling porky's and it turns up tomorrow.


----------



## techenvy

how does the burson head amp compare to the concerto


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> I bet the Edition 8 will mate well with the Concerto!
> I received my StageDAC + Concerto days ago but I don't have my Ed8 with me at this moment. I can share my impressions next week.


 
  let us know your edition/concerto synergy?    thanks


----------



## pekingduck

Well I sold my pair of ED8's a while ago but from memory the synergy was quite good. The deep and punchy bass was impressive and the soundstage and imaging was nice as well.
   
  Quote: 





techenvy said:


> let us know your edition/concerto synergy?    thanks


----------



## repo064

hdman said:


> Bad news with the DHL shipping, local postal service telling me it is held up in Germany customs and is to be shipped by Sea Mail...WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<

 I hope so , coming buy sea would be a long wait, bit of bad luck there mate if it's true.


----------



## TigzStudio

Anyone have an idea of the average wait time from date of order of the Concerto to receiving it?


----------



## pekingduck

^ 11 days for me (from Germany to Hong Kong)


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Anyone have an idea of the average wait time from date of order of the Concerto to receiving it?


 

 I e-mailed Jan a week or so ago with general questions RE the Concerto and Stagedac and he advised both were in stock. Jan was a friendly and helpful chap to converse with so I recommend sending him a quick e-mail if you're interested.


----------



## HDMan

Quote: 





repo064 said:


> I hope so , coming buy sea would be a long wait, bit of bad luck there mate if it's true.


 

 It's all good, the postal guys were just confused and telling porky's, it's cleared custom's.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Anyone have an idea of the average wait time from date of order of the Concerto to receiving it?


 

 10 days from confirmation of payment received by Jan to my doorstep in Malaysia.


----------



## cannibalox

has anyone got a chance to compare the Concerto to a Violectric v100/v200 ?
  (using d5000 and w1000x here)
   
  (I've posted the same question in the v200 thread. I hope it's ok...)


----------



## HDMan

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Anyone have an idea of the average wait time from date of order of the Concerto to receiving it?


 

 3 weeks to Australia from recieving payment.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





hdman said:


> 3 weeks to Australia from recieving payment.


 

 Mine took just as long if it makes you feel any better, and Canada is a fair bit closer I would reckon.


----------



## HDMan

Not really


----------



## jr41

Hi Skylab,
   
  Firstly, thanks for the informative and well written review.
   
  I note you state in this thread, and in the main T1 thread, that you prefer the T1 with tubes. Please could I trouble you to expand on this, and why you prefer this combination over the T1+Concerto? I'm almost set on purchasing the T1 and Concerto (along with the stageDAC) to pair together as my first serious head-fi setup. The only think which is holding me back are comments which state the T1 pairs better with tubes, and suggestions that tube amps are better able to deliver the high voltage required by headphones such as the T1, etc.
   
  I've also read several comments, including those in your review, which state the T1 and the Concerto pair very well together and that the Concerto is easily able to drive the T1 to high volumes. I just want to be sure the Concerto has absolute command over the T1 (i.e. able to provide high resolution even at low volumes, etc.).
   
  Thanks.


----------



## audiorapture

Hello guys:looking for anyone close to Norfolk, Virginia or within 200 miles who has a new Concerto that might let me have a listen?  A date and time at your convenience of course, and I would use my headphones and try to compensate your time with a c.d. or dvd or something. Thanks again, and if you know someone who might help, please pass this request along.....


----------



## lucozade

Nice review thanks, looks like a good amp


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Hi Skylab,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for the informative and well written review.
> 
> ...


 

 The Concerto does indeed control the T1 well, and the two pair well together. 
   
  I slightly preferred the T1 on the similarly priced Decware CSP-2, however.  The other tube amps I have used it with cost more than the Concerto, some much more.  Even the CSP-2 is a good bit more when you factor in a set of NOS tubes for it (which it needs to sound its best IMO).
   
  To be fair about SS vs Tubes, I do not have a lot of other SS amps with which to try the T1. Since the Meier performed as well with it as the $1,500 SS Blossom amp I recently reviewed, it gets an easy recommendation from me as a good value high-end SS amp with which to use the T1.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





skylab said:


> The Concerto does indeed control the T1 well, and the two pair well together.
> 
> [...]


 

 Thanks for your response Skylab, I appreciate it. Please may I ask what it was that you slightly preferred about the T1+CSP-2 vs. the T1+Concerto?
   
  I totally agree with you about the value the Concerto represents, especially for me as a UK resident. Shipping tube amplifiers over long distances is very expensive (and whether it'll make it in one piece is a worry!), not to mention potential import tax, etc. Additionally, Jan is offering a very competitive price for the Concerto, StageDAC and T1 purchased together - I can't find anything that will beat it on the price front!

 From the reading I've done it appears there aren't many SS amps that can touch it in it's price category. By paying attention to the fundamentals, it seems Jan has created a very high quality and versatile amp.


----------



## Skylab

It's just that touch of tube magic in the mids.  Hard to explain, really.


----------



## cooperpwc

The point I would add to this - and I have never heard the T1s let alone the combos above - is that the tube magic is quite dependant on the quality of the (usually NOS) tubes. It's a whole new pursuit and expense. As someone who uses tubes, I am thinking more and more about the benefits of high-end SS.
   
  No doubt though: tubes can be magic.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It's just that touch of tube magic in the mids.  Hard to explain, really.


 
   
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> The point I would add to this - and I have never heard the T1s let alone the combos above
> [...]


 
   
  Thanks for your input guys, it's appreciated. I have a Little Dot I+ Hybrid amp on the way to pair with my uDac and Senn. HD 25-1 to see if I can get a taste of the tube sound (and have some fun rolling tubes and opamps) before making any big decisions.


----------



## HDMan

Finally got the Concerto, took 17 (3 weeks and 2 days) business days, woooo, was a long wait. Maybe Jan should consider another company or method of shipping, at least an Express option.
   
  Will give some feedback after a few days behind the wheel of my new toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S One thing I have noticed right away was clicking noise when the amp is switched to High Gain and full volume (no actual sound from source).
   
  Edit: noise is coming from my soundcard rca's, how to eliminate the noise? I really like the added boost of volume with high gain. Do I have to get shielded cables?


----------



## oqvist

What soundcard have you got?


----------



## TigzStudio

I would say yeah shielded cables, not sure if it will make a huge difference though.  I personally went the route of Firewire external sound card basically (Saffire Pro 24 dsp) and it is nice.  But from memory my EMU 0404 never had the issue that you are having.  
  Quote: 





hdman said:


> Finally got the Concerto, took 17 (3 weeks and 2 days) business days, woooo, was a long wait. Maybe Jan should consider another company or method of shipping, at least an Express option.
> 
> Will give some feedback after a few days behind the wheel of my new toy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





hdman said:


> Finally got the Concerto, took 17 (3 weeks and 2 days) business days, woooo, was a long wait. Maybe Jan should consider another company or method of shipping, at least an Express option.
> 
> Will give some feedback after a few days behind the wheel of my new toy.
> 
> ...


 

 There is clicking on the volume pot when you turn it (if it is on) and it supposed to be like that. 
   
  Other than that, I have not much success using an external amp with my PC's soundcard. Lots of noise from my graphics card. And try as I might, groundloop and all, there has been no remedy.
   
  But, more importantly, why on earth are you using the high gain setting with the D7000?
   
  Are you planning on deafening yourself? I never used high gain with the D7000 at all... way way wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too loud.
   
  Also, as far as I understand, when using attenuation, it is best to have the amp running as close to max as possible (for SQ). So high gain, with the pot low is theoretically worse than low gain with pot almost at max. I could be wrong though.


----------



## HDMan

Volume is fine with normal gain setting, BUT on my HDAV1.3, there is an option to expand the environment with virtual 7.1 positioning. When I expand the positioning to it's most outer perimiter, the sound drops and on some movies the sound is really quite. The effect is a wider soundstage.
   
  It is still ok with the normal Dolby Headphone without the 7.1 positioning and sound is clean and loud with normal gain setting.
   
  I get no noise at all from the soundcard with the normal gain setting.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Also, as far as I understand, when using attenuation, it is best to have the amp running as close to max as possible (for SQ). So high gain, with the pot low is theoretically worse than low gain with pot almost at max. I could be wrong though.


 

 I don't think you're wrong...I completely agree with you Alex.


----------



## HDMan

Have had a few days with the Concerto, not bad at all. The D7000 now present more realism, 3D soundstage and better seperation. Through the HDAV1.3 soundcard they sounded very High Def, now with the Concerto they sound very real, more like your not wearing headphones.
   
  This was something I noticed adding an amp did to my old speaker set up, more reaslism.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Do you think this amp would work well with 5 ohm headphones...


----------



## Skylab

Well, that's a better question for Jan, but given the output impedance of the Concerto is 0.1 ohm, seems that it should be OK.


----------



## Solude

Missing a 0 and mean LCD-2 50 ohm maybe?  Being an amp its current and voltage limited, for 5 ohm you'll obviously hit the current wall pretty early.  Be an absolute cap of 1250mW into 5ohm, 3380mW into 50ohm.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Thank you.. I need a amp on par or better then my GP V9.. Cause I'm reduced to using 2 headphones with it, & I hate how the ohm adapters influence the sound.. Might email DR Meir also...
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Well, that's a better question for Jan, but given the output impedance of the Concerto is 0.1 ohm, seems that it should be OK.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So my wife killed my idea of my bedside rig...apparently it did not match our decor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But I did find that I liked the contrast of SS vs. Tube amp very much.
   
  So my bedside Headroom Micro Amp is now for sale and I expect my new (well Solude's) Concerto this week. As his is just down the 401 in Ottawa (and if Canada Post doesn't screw up...crossing my fingers), I should have it by mid week.
   
  I see that it pairs very nicely with the T1s and D7000s, but what about the HD800s?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I see that it pairs very nicely with the T1s and D7000s, but what about the HD800s?


 

 After several listening sessions and A/B comparisons I have sold my T1 and I am soon buying HD800 to be played from the Concerto. Both of them are playing greatly from the Concerto - the HD800 just sounded 10% better to me. So having heard the HD800 only on a limited couple of other amplifiers in the same price-range I can only say that Concerto/HD800 is not a bad combination at all and it will be my future main rig.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> After several listening sessions and A/B comparisons I have sold my T1 and I am soon buying HD800 to be played from the Concerto. Both of them are playing greatly from the Concerto - the HD800 just sounded 10% better to me. So having heard the HD800 only on a limited couple of other amplifiers in the same price-range I can only say that Concerto/HD800 is not a bad combination at all and it will be my future main rig.


 

 Cool...thanks for the confirmation. Makes me feel really good that the Concerto will work well with my T1/D7000 and HD800.
   
  With regards to the T1 vs. HD800, I felt the opposite, but between the two, I believe it's more about personal preferences and the type of music you listen to (T1s are great with rock/metal while the HD800s excel with classical and jazz). Both are certainly great headphones!


----------



## Skylab

Peter I will be interested in your feedback on the Concerto + HD800 - I would think it would be a good pairing.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Peter I will be interested in your feedback on the Concerto + HD800 - I would think it would be a good pairing.


 

 I will definitely post my thoughts will all of my headphones and their respective pairing with the Concerto.
   
  I hate to ask...but how does it pair with the LCD-2?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I will definitely post my thoughts will all of my headphones and their respective pairing with the Concerto.
> 
> I hate to ask...but how does it pair with the LCD-2?


 

 Very well!  The Concerto did really very well with the LCD-2, I feel.  Quite enjoyable combo.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Very well!  The Concerto did really very well with the LCD-2, I feel.  Quite enjoyable combo.


 

 I was afraid you'd say that.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I was afraid you'd say that.


 

 LOL sell the D7000 and buy buy buiy


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> LOL sell the D7000 and buy buy buiy


 

 LMAO...You are not helping Frank!


----------



## burgunder

It seems as if the Concerto is good with most headphones.
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Very well!  The Concerto did really very well with the LCD-2, I feel.  Quite enjoyable combo.


----------



## kool bubba ice

It truly is the last 5%-10% that really makes the world of difference..
  
  Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> After several listening sessions and A/B comparisons I have sold my T1 and I am soon buying HD800 to be played from the Concerto. Both of them are playing greatly from the Concerto - the HD800 just sounded 10% better to me. So having heard the HD800 only on a limited couple of other amplifiers in the same price-range I can only say that Concerto/HD800 is not a bad combination at all and it will be my future main rig.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> With regards to the T1 vs. HD800, I felt the opposite, but between the two, I believe it's more about personal preferences and the type of music you listen to (T1s are great with rock/metal while the HD800s excel with classical and jazz). Both are certainly great headphones!


 

 Both are great headphones indeed! I agree that T1 is a better allrounder. Most of my listening is jazz and classical and that is partly why HD800 won me over. I wish I could afford both of them at the moment.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Most of my listening is jazz and classical and that is partly why HD800 won me over.


 

 Makes total sense to me! With mostly jazz/classical, I do prefer the HD800s as well.


----------



## repo064

I am really enjoying my concerto with the HD800, bought them off Jan with  the deal he has going great value


----------



## Kurt

The Concerto is also a really good match with Grados.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





repo064 said:


> I am really enjoying my concerto with the HD800, bought them off Jan with  the deal he has going great value


 




  Quote: 





kurt said:


> The Concerto is also a really good match with Grados.


 

 Great to hear...Skylab has confirmed the D7000s and T1s are great matches and now Grados (RS1i) and the HD800s....looks like I've got all of my bases covered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can confirm the MAD tube amp is really strong with these four and it's nice to have a SS amp that works with them as well. I did however, pick up a set of copper interconnects (DiMarzio RCAs) as I am not a fan of silver interconnects with SS; tubes though, let's say they were the final piece to the puzzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Great to hear...Skylab has confirmed the D7000s and T1s are great matches and now Grados (RS1i) and the HD800s....looks like I've got all of my bases covered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 FWIW my audio-technica sounds great on it too, and I second the D7000 sounding great on the concerto.
   
  Of all my headphones though, the HD 600 was better than I have ever heard it, and in spades too.
   
  The concerto really pumps out lots of juice, regardless of the type of headphone.
   
  Currently I am in heaven with my Concerto and LCD-2 combo... really something special


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> FWIW my audio-technica sounds great on it too, and I second the D7000 sounding great on the concerto.
> 
> Of all my headphones though, the HD 600 was better than I have ever heard it, and in spades too.
> 
> ...


 

 Excellent...D7000s confirmed. I have to admit I did prefer the Denons with SS (even the Headroom Micro). So money well spent.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





kurt said:


> The Concerto is also a really good match with Grados.


 

 Hmmm.... At the moment I am using my Grados on the Concerto because I sold the T1 and while I am waiting on the HD800 the SR325 is doing what they were made for. But I have to say that as with most other Meier amps Grados do sound all right - but for me there is no Grado+Meier magic. I have heard Grados synergise better with the LISA III or the Sugden Headmaster for instance. I just think Jan Meier tunes his amps with higher impedance headphones or maybe it is something else??? My SR325 does not sound bad on the Concerto - they just do not sing and elevate the music like I have heard them on other solid state amplifiers (Sugden Headmaster in particular).


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I've been listening to Rush Gold (I know big surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with my T1s for about an hour and my newly arrived Concerto. Rob (Skylab) was bang on right, a great pairing for sure! I did initially listen to my MAD Ear+HD first with my Sylvania Gold 5751 tube (my favourite tube with that amp). Overall the MAD does make the T1s sound slightly warm/lush with amazing mids and refined treble. I have liked this combination very much for about 10 months. The Concerto is "less" warm/lush and more "neutral" in comparison. Pick your poison I guess and no surprises (tubes vs. ss).
   
  So now change over to the Concerto, the bass is just as deep though slightly more defined (not a surprise going from tubes to SS), the mids are up front and center but still seemed more "organic" on the MAD tube amp. The treble is a bit more pronounced on the Concerto. But that can also be due to my Kimber Silver Streak interconnects paired with a SS amp (btw my DAC is the PS Audio DLIII and source is a CD via my Sony SACD player). I bought them (Kimber Silver Streaks) to properly tune my rig with the tube amp.
   
  I am waiting on my copper interconnects (DiMarzio RCA copper interconnects) from the good folks at Headroom (drop date is tomorrow). A coworker swears by them and we did an A-B with my (now sold Kimber Heros) and we both preferred the DiMarzio cables. So we shall see how the Concerto sounds with copper interconnects.
   
  Overall the Concerto seems to be a great pairing for the T1s. So I think can confirm what others have heard. It can drive them very well. Although I am still surprised that my (now sold) Headroom Micro Amp could drive them equally loud (both on High Gain) with the same volume setting. Sonically the Concerto is the superior amp...no doubt...but for about half the cost and one quarter the size, the Micro Amp gives you about 75% of the sound. Really under appreciated around here IMHO.
   
  Back to the Concerto...I am very happy with this purchase! Tonight T1s...tomorrow HD800s and (if the kids go to bed on time...unlike tonight) maybe the D7000s.


----------



## Skylab

Nice, Peter! Glad you like it so far.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Nice, Peter! Glad you like it so far.


 

 I gotta admit your description nailed exactly what I'm hearing with the T1s. As Solude already put in a few hundred hours into it, I can consider it fully burned in.


----------



## Solude

I really really liked the volume control on the Concerto, all the DACT love, none of the annoyance =)


----------



## Frank I

Nice review. I also think peter you will like the D7000 better with the SS amp. I use audioquest samba interconnects which are copper with great results. The T 1as I have also said sound good on the Matrix but better on the tube amp. My Matrix really tightens the bass and defined the sound stage and the amp will be used for them. Also keep in mind that low impedance cans can really be hard on the OTL amps and your tubes. I can play the SS amp loud without clipping it. I really only have to leave the setting at about 8-9 oclock to make them sing. Good luck and enjoy the Concerto.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Nice review. I also think peter you will like the D7000 better with the SS amp. I use audioquest samba interconnects which are copper with great results. The T 1as I have also said sound good on the Matrix but better on the tube amp. My Matrix really tightens the bass and defined the sound stage and the amp will be used for them. Also keep in mind that low impedance cans can really be hard on the OTL amps and your tubes. I can play the SS amp loud without clipping it. I really only have to leave the setting at about 8-9 oclock to make them sing. Good luck and enjoy the Concerto.


 
   
  Thanks Frank.

 I agree, with my MAD Ear+HD, the T1s sound more "organic", while on the Concerto, the bass is equally deep, but better defined. If the kids went to bed on time, I would have enough time to plug in the D7000s.
   
  But with Grados....the MAD tube amp is my absolute favourite of all time (and I've A-B'd my RS1s with the Melos Gold and the Mapletree amps...and still came away liking the MAD amp...not by much, but enough). But I'm fairly sure that the Denons will be better on the Concerto as they do seem a better match for SS amps.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> But with Grados....the MAD tube amp is my absolute favourite of all time (and I've A-B'd my RS1s with the Melos Gold and the Mapletree amps...and still came away liking the MAD amp...not by much, but enough). But I'm fairly sure that the Denons will be better on the Concerto as they do seem a better match for SS amps.


 

 I am looking forward to read your impressions on Concerto --> HD800.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> [...]
> 
> Overall the Concerto seems to be a great pairing for the T1s. So I think can confirm what others have heard. It can drive them very well. [...]


 
   
  Nice impressions MacedonianHero. It's good to read more comments supporting the view that the Concerto is a great amp which pairs well with the T1. It makes buying decisions all the easier for propsective purchasers (though you may have a few angry wallets chasing after you!). Thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I am looking forward to read your impressions on Concerto --> HD800.


 

 That should be tonight! And if time permits (and the kids go to bed on time), I'll give the D7000s a run too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> Nice impressions MacedonianHero. It's good to read more comments supporting the view that the Concerto is a great amp which pairs well with the T1. It makes buying decisions all the easier for propsective purchasers (though you may have a few angry wallets chasing after you!). Thanks.


 

 Thanks! Yeah my wallet is not a fan of mine right now either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But the pairing Concerto and T1 is a winner. But then again, so is the MAD Ear+HD and the T1s.


----------



## baka1969

Good job as always MH. The Concerto vs GLite showdown is next!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Good job as always MH. The Concerto vs GLite showdown is next!


 
   
  Thanks Ross...means a lot coming from you!
   
  Hopefully by late Saturday I should have it done. Both amps are fully burned in and ready to go. Thanks to my co-worker (a non-Head-fier...just lurker) for lending me his!


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Thanks Ross...means a lot coming from you!
> 
> Hopefully by late Saturday I should have it done. Both amps are fully burned in and ready to go. Thanks to my co-worker (a non-Head-fier...just lurker) for lending me his!


 
  Remember buy buy buy. The new Denons will be out shortly


----------



## Kurt

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Hmmm.... At the moment I am using my Grados on the Concerto because I sold the T1 and while I am waiting on the HD800 the SR325 is doing what they were made for. But I have to say that as with most other Meier amps Grados do sound all right - but for me there is no Grado+Meier magic. I have heard Grados synergise better with the LISA III or the Sugden Headmaster for instance. I just think Jan Meier tunes his amps with higher impedance headphones or maybe it is something else??? My SR325 does not sound bad on the Concerto - they just do not sing and elevate the music like I have heard them on other solid state amplifiers (Sugden Headmaster in particular).


 

 I don't know the SR325 or the Sudgen Headmaster, sorry.
  But I can tell you this much: With the PS-1, GS- and PS1000, I much prefer the Concerto over a maxed out Mapletree. Which is a wonderful amp but just not on the same level as the Concerto.
  The Concerto is the least SS sounding SS amp I heard, so far. Others were close but always gave up some transparency in return.
  It's also very transparent, the closest to a direct connection to the source that I know.
  As to why it works so well with my Grados, my guess would be the very low output impedance of 0.1 ohm.
  Would I mind a little additional tube magic? Why not? But with _this _phones I would not like to give up some bass control or transparency for it. That leaves monster tube amps. Which happen to cost a lot more than the Concerto.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





kurt said:


> I don't know the SR325 or the Sudgen Headmaster, sorry.
> But I can tell you this much: With the PS-1, GS- and PS1000, I much prefer the Concerto over a maxed out Mapletree. Which is a wonderful amp but just not on the same level as the Concerto.
> The Concerto is the least SS sounding SS amp I heard, so far. Others were close but always gave up some transparency in return.
> It's also very transparent, the closest to a direct connection to the source that I know.
> ...


 
   
  FYI...I just popped my RS1i 's in my Concerto and while I do agree that they are a really good pairing....I doubt I will do that much with a high frequency as I find the Mapletree just works so much better with them. It really refines the treble and makes the mids quite a bit more "real and organic". I would spend some time rolling tubes (my favourites: 5751 - Sylvania NOS, GE 5 Star, 12AX7: Sylvania NOS, Electro-Harmonix Gold).
   
  The Concerto is a great match with the T1s (from last night's listening) and my initial HD800 listening (Pink Floyd's The Wall) with it is also really positive. I would strongly recommend using good copper interconnects with the Concerto though. My Kimber Silver Streaks were a bit too forward in the treble. But using the silver interconnects with the Mapletree...let's just say they were the final piece to the optimization puzzle.
   
  So, my initial findings...great synergy with both my T1s and HD800s (but not ideal with silver interconnects) and good with Grados (although I definitely prefer my Mapletree amp with them by a good margin still). So using my SS rig (SACD Player -- PS Audio DLIII -- Concerto) with the HD800s tonight is a winner! Still can't understand how some can consider them "bright" with "forward treble". Initially I thought my tube amp was compensating for them, and while they are a bit warmer on the tube amp, all I hear is neutral with a neutral SS amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As well, I haven't heard the PS1000/GS1000s with my (or any) Mapletree amp (only SS amps), but I have heard SR225/SR325is/RS1/RS1i with them and the result was magical. Don't get me wrong, the RS1i's are really good with the Concerto on Low Gain, but that synergy/magic that I find with the Mapletree is not there.
  
*P.S. Kurt: Love the avatar (been married for 14 years and I dig it!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## baka1969

Keep up the great work MH.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Keep up the great work MH.


 

 Thanks!
   
  Comparing the Concerto to the Micro Amp...."juice" wise they were both able to push them to very similar volume levels. The crossfeed on the Headroom Amp did muddy the mids (which you also found), but on the Concerto there is no muddiness that I can hear.
   
  Sonically I did like the Micro Amp too, but next to my Mapletree and Concerto, the sonic differences do become apparent. The Concerto (from my listening to The Wall which you know I have listened to many, many times over the years) sounds phenomenally balanced. There certainly was some colouration with the Micro Amp in the bass (a bit muddy with the HD800s and T1s), but on the Concerto...the bass certainly tightened up on both. The sound stage also did open up with the Concerto. Also I find the Concerto very balanced; while I found the Micro Amp a bit warm with less bass control and less air in the treble. Is the Concerto 2x better than the Micro Amp? Maybe...more like 30% ish.
   
  But I can also confirm that BOTH the T1s and HD800s do scale quite nicely with better gear!


----------



## kool bubba ice

I contacted Meier, & he's not even sure if the Concerto is a good fit for my 5-8ohm headphones.. How can my Yamaha receiver drive them so well, but when it comes to finding a dedicated headphone amp I run into problems.. & ohm adapters are not a option.. I'd rather use my receiever then listen to my DT48 with a 50ohm adapter on my GP amp..


----------



## Solude

I guarantee your Yamaha receiver is nothing more than a CMoY class jack.  Any dedicated amp will handle the same load.  But the Concerto is limited to 500mA so into 5Ohm so 1.25W cap which is still a monster.


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I've just popped in the D7000s into the Concerto and I must say that this amp continues to impress me on Day 3 (Day 1 --> T1, Day 2 --> HD800). So far, I'm 3 for 3. Likely the best SS amp I've heard the D7000s on and I think I prefer it to my Mapletree tube amp.
   
  The bass is just better controlled and deeper and they are less "U" shaped than on the Micro Amp. The mids don't seem as distant and the treble has just the right amount of sparkle. The other amazing thing is the sound stage for closed headphones is very impressive. They seemed closed in with the Micro Amp, but not with the Concerto (Low Gain).
   
  Very nice and I'm quite happy with this combination....actually my favourite to date for the D7000s.
   
  Jan Meier has created one amazing amp for under $1K. It can successfully power the T1s (600 ohms), HD800s (300 ohms), and D7000s (25 ohms) to incredible heights.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Jan Meier has created one amazing amp for under $1K. It can successfully power the T1s (600 ohms), HD800s (300 ohms), and D7000s (25 ohms) to incredible heights.


 

 For the T1 and HD800 it was my impression too. My future rig will be build based on Concerto --> HD800....and probably a StageDac too.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> So I've just popped in the D7000s into the Concerto and I must say that this amp continues to impress me on Day 3 (Day 1 --> T1, Day 2 --> HD800). So far, I'm 3 for 3. Likely the best SS amp I've heard the D7000s on and I think I prefer it to my Mapletree tube amp.
> 
> The bass is just better controlled and deeper and they are less "U" shaped than on the Micro Amp. The mids don't seem as distant and the treble has just the right amount of sparkle. The other amazing thing is the sound stage for closed headphones is very impressive. They seemed closed in with the Micro Amp, but not with the Concerto (Low Gain).
> 
> ...


 

 heh, glad to read Peter!
   
  I was pretty confident the amp was going to continue to impress you with the D7000.
   
  It truly is a killer amp for the price.
   
  My favorite part of the sound is how well defined the soundstage and imaging become. Very 3D and precise with all the headphones I have tried. Couple that with the crazy low noise floor, and almost perfect neutrality, and we definitely have a winner.
   
  They also drive the LCD-2 very well, so truly an all rounder than people can count on for excellent sound, regardless of the design of the headphone.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> So I've just popped in the D7000s into the Concerto and I must say that this amp continues to impress me on Day 3 (Day 1 --> T1, Day 2 --> HD800). So far, I'm 3 for 3. Likely the best SS amp I've heard the D7000s on and I think I prefer it to my Mapletree tube amp.
> 
> The bass is just better controlled and deeper and they are less "U" shaped than on the Micro Amp. The mids don't seem as distant and the treble has just the right amount of sparkle. The other amazing thing is the sound stage for closed headphones is very impressive. They seemed closed in with the Micro Amp, but not with the Concerto (Low Gain).
> 
> ...


 

 I told you the D7000 would sound great with the SS amp. It is better suited for SS amps. I am glad you like the Concerto. I am so happy with the Matrix on the D7000 and glad I decided to keep it. Have not heard the Meir but I will I am sure it good and trust you MH. I still am in amazement at how well my Chinese amp performs and frankly I think its way way underpriced. Peter great impressions and a good job as always.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Jan Meier has created one amazing amp for under $1K. It can successfully power the T1s (600 ohms), HD800s (300 ohms), and D7000s (25 ohms) to incredible heights.


 

 It's nice to see other people coming to the same conclusion I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Glad you're enjoying it, Peter!


----------



## kool bubba ice

Not the GP amp.. I tried it & a channel went dead in one of my headphones... Nothing permanent, but scared me enough to never try my 5ohm headphone wit my GP amp.. The creator even told me, not meant for headphones with ohms less then 25.. But I thought it would just sound bad, not posssibly damage my gear.. They just sound so damn nice out of my receiever.. But the GP is clearly the better amp..
  
  Quote: 





solude said:


> I guarantee your Yamaha receiver is nothing more than a CMoY class jack.  Any dedicated amp will handle the same load.  But the Concerto is limited to 500mA so into 5Ohm so 1.25W cap which is still a monster.


----------



## HDMan

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It's nice to see other people coming to the same conclusion I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1
   
  Killer Amp for the D7000's. The HD movie experience has been taken to new hights, (almost) equal in quality to a 5.1 system costing +$10,000.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> It's nice to see other people coming to the same conclusion I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sitting back tonight after a very long day with the kids at the end of summer fair here in Toronto (*C*anadian *N*ational *E*xhibition) and popped in The Final Cut (Pink Floyd) with the Concerto and T1s (and now my copper DiMarzio interconnects which arrived late yesterday...BTW a better match than my Kimber Silver Streaks with SS amps) and I am very much enjoying them. Thanks for the review to put the proverbial bug in my ear about the Concerto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  Quote: 





frank i said:


> I told you the D7000 would sound great with the SS amp. It is better suited for SS amps. I am glad you like the Concerto. I am so happy with the Matrix on the D7000 and glad I decided to keep it. Have not heard the Meir but I will I am sure it good and trust you MH. I still am in amazement at how well my Chinese amp performs and frankly I think its way way underpriced. Peter great impressions and a good job as always.


 
   
  Thanks Frank.

 I gotta admit I was skeptical as the K701s were the only other can that I thought I preferred on SS over tubes (I'm a long time tube fan), but Frank, you were certainly right....you can also add the D7000s to that list.


----------



## baka1969

Peter you have me really tempted. LoL


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Peter you have me really tempted. LoL


 
   
  I hear Auditor calling your name...


----------



## MacedonianHero

So I'm currently A-Bing my two amps. The Meier Audio Concerto is a definite keeper, but my favourite still though is the Mapletree amp w/ NOS Sylvania Grey Plate Gold 5751 driver tube and Kimber silver interconnects. More organic tube sound that I prefer and the sound stage is slightly wider and deeper. Not by much, but enough for me to prefer it with the T1s.
   
  So here's the score:
   
  D7000 - Concerto clear winner
  T1 - MAD Ear+HD over a photo finish with the Concerto.
  RS1i - MAD Ear+HD clear winner
   
  Tomorrow night if time permits with be the HD800s.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> So here's the score:
> 
> D7000 - Concerto clear winner
> T1 - MAD Ear+HD over a photo finish with the Concerto.
> RS1i - MAD Ear+HD clear winner


 

 Hi Peter -- your scorecard is pretty much identical to mine. I've only had my T1s for a few days, but I've been A-Bing them (and my other cans) as time permits with my Audio-GD C2 and Mapletree Super II...
   
  LA2000 Lites -- Audio-GD C2 clear winner
  T1 -- Mapletree Super II over C2 in photo finish
  RS1s -- Mapletree Super II, and it's not close
   
  BTW, I've been recording observations toward a comparative review of Super II vs. Ear+ HD, but I'm not quite there yet. Sufficed to say, they're not very different.
   
  Edit: Don't mean to hijack a Concerto review thread, but it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Kurt

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero*
> 
> 
> 
> I would spend some time rolling tubes (my favourites: 5751 - Sylvania NOS, GE 5 Star, 12AX7: Sylvania NOS, Electro-Harmonix Gold).


 

 Thanks for the tips, Peter. The amp is already sold to JaZZ who likes it quite a bit. When I had it I liked the new production tubes more, actually. Esp. the Sovtek 12AXLPS and the EH Gold.

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *MacedonianHero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hehe, good for you. All the best for many more years to come.


----------



## GreatDane

If any of you guys with a Concerto want to trade it for my DX1000 just let me know.
   
  Hey, I had to ask.


----------



## spartan123

LOL, I have willed mine to my son.
  
  Quote: 





greatdane said:


> If any of you guys with a Concerto want to trade it for my DX1000 just let me know.
> 
> Hey, I had to ask.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> So I'm currently A-Bing my two amps. The Meier Audio Concerto is a definite keeper, but my favourite still though is the Mapletree amp w/ NOS Sylvania Grey Plate Gold 5751 driver tube and Kimber silver interconnects. More organic tube sound that I prefer and the sound stage is slightly wider and deeper. Not by much, but enough for me to prefer it with the T1s.
> 
> So here's the score:
> 
> ...


 

 Ok...so it took me a couple of extra days to A-B the Concerto and Mapletree amps with the HD800s. I've got to say, the HD800s sound really good with the Concerto. It can easily power them to high volumes and high sonic quality. The sound stage imaging is amazing and the bass is really tight and controlled on the Concerto. But on the MAD Ear+HD, the HD800s are slightly warmer (which I like) and the highs aren't as extended. But the mids seem more liquid/organic. It is really tough to make a call between these two; except to say they are both winners!
   
  If your a tube fan, the Mapletree amp is a keeper and the same holds true for SS fans and the Concerto.


----------



## thinkpol

Do the LCD-2s play nice with the Concerto?


----------



## Skylab

IMO, yes, unless you like to listen very, very loud.


----------



## thinkpol

If I were looking for an amp in the Concerto's price range specifically for the LCD-2 what would be my best choice? I'd prefer solid state for variation (because I already have a tube amp).
  I read that the Decware doesn't fair so well with it. Would this change at all with the new voltage adjustment capability of the +?


----------



## oqvist

Take a look in the amp recommendations for the LCD-2 thread perhaps?
   
  I have had very good luck with the GHP for solid state on my system.


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Take a look in the amp recommendations for the LCD-2 thread perhaps?
> 
> I have had very good luck with the GHP for solid state on my system.


 

 I almost pulled the trigger on GHP, but the power supply kinda holds me back a bit.  I probably will still try it out in a couple weeks.  My friend should be bringing over his Concerto soon hopefully.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on GHP, but the power supply kinda holds me back a bit.  I probably will still try it out in a couple weeks.  My friend should be bringing over his Concerto soon hopefully.


 

 That Asgard will put out 1W into 50ohms. If thats accurate that should bei nteresting even with the heat issues


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





thinkpol said:


> If I were looking for an amp in the Concerto's price range specifically for the LCD-2 what would be my best choice? I'd prefer solid state for variation (because I already have a tube amp).
> I read that the Decware doesn't fair so well with it. Would this change at all with the new voltage adjustment capability of the +?


 

 In the concertos price range, objectively there isn't much (anything?) that is better... that is the whole reason I bought mine. Bang for buck is unbelievable.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I'm listening to The Beatles White Album (2009 remaster) with my LCD-2s and Concerto and all I can say is WOW!!!!
   
  A very versatile amp that works very well with all of my headphones (except for the RS1is...lack a bit of the Grado pop and energy), but with the LCD-2s...simply breathtaking!


----------



## wht

I want to also say that I like the LCD-2/Concerto combination and also that the Concerto mates with the K340 quite well.


----------



## gopack87

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'm listening to The Beatles White Album (2009 remaster) with my LCD-2s and Concerto and all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> A very versatile amp that works very well with all of my headphones (except for the RS1is...lack a bit of the Grado pop and energy), but with the LCD-2s...simply breathtaking!


 

 That's great to hear, as I should be getting my Concerto later this week and a pair of LCD-2's who knows when


----------



## BournePerfect

How does this sound with the K702s? I am looking at the M-Stage and Concerto soley to drive these phones, and would like any comparisons if possible! I am very familiar with the Matrix/702 impressions, but hardly any one has commented on the Concerto/ 702...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> How does this sound with the K702s? I am looking at the M-Stage and Concerto soley to drive these phones, and would like any comparisons if possible! I am very familiar with the Matrix/702 impressions, but hardly any one has commented on the Concerto/ 702...


 

 Well technically speaking the Concerto has a lower noise floor, outputs more power, is a more sophisticated design, and has discrete, fully balanced sound control...
   
  It is also been said to match exceedingly well with all flagship headphones... I see no reason why it would not be good (or a fair bit better) with the K70X if the matrix is supposedly good.
   
  Drove the hell out of my HD 600 when I had them... Never thought those headphones could sound so good. I would only assume similar revelations could be had with a hard headphone to drive like the K70X and a beast like the concerto.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





gopack87 said:


> That's great to hear, as I should be getting my Concerto later this week and a pair of LCD-2's who knows when


 

 Gonna have to throw a third hats off to the LCD-2+Concerto combo... just to make waiting all the more painful for you 
   
  Really a stellar combo... even more considering the price.


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Well technically speaking the Concerto has a lower noise floor, outputs more power, is a more sophisticated design, and has discrete, fully balanced sound control...
> 
> It is also been said to match exceedingly well with all flagship headphones... I see no reason why it would not be good (or a fair bit better) with the K70X if the matrix is supposedly good.
> 
> Drove the hell out of my HD 600 when I had them... Never thought those headphones could sound so good. I would only assume similar revelations could be had with a hard headphone to drive like the K70X and a beast like the concerto.


 
  Well I'm also wondering if it's worth paying $500 more for the Concerto? Anyone actually compared these 2 amps with the K702s yet?!?!


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Well I'm also wondering if it's worth paying $500 more for the Concerto? Anyone actually compared these 2 amps with the K702s yet?!?!


 
  Depends what kinda cash you are willing to throw around really.
   
  I know I love mine and think it is excellent value, but if you are looking for the best budget system the matrix is a pretty safe bet.
   
  The Concerto isn't really a budget amp, but it is priced fairly low for what it offers compared to other companies. 
   
  But, the Matrix is like what? 300$?
   
  The Concerto is 670 with free shipping, so its not 500$ more, but still a fair chunk of change more expensive.
   
  The upside to the Concerto is it offers both enough voltage and current to drive just about any headphone to its full potential. The Matrix isn't the most powerful amp (not that it is weak).
   
  So, if you have a good source, and want to have something in your chain you don't have to change for a long time (or ever) it is a pretty safe bet in that respect.
   
   
   
  Personally I wouldn't factor peoples opinions on the sound in too much. Both amps are good, it's whichever one best suits your budget and desires that should win.  Either one will allow you to enjoy music with your K70X.


----------



## BournePerfect

Well I usually buy the better stuff first and skip the buyer's remorse step ha. I already made a couple dumb purchases (D1 and uDac) because I was a complete audio newb, but am developing more knowledge by the day! Ideally I would get a Conceto, followed by the Stagedac when I get the funds. I guess I'm just wondering if the Meier has 'synergy' with the 702s like the Matrix and Burson (supposedly) have? I am thinking the Concerto may be the most future-proof of these since I also have some DT990/600 and possibly adding more phones down the line. I know the Meier seems good with almost any 'phone, but comments suggest the same with the M-Stage, and not so much with the Burson. In the mean time my Asgard ships out tomorrow, and will probably ship back next Monday lol.I'm so damn anxious to get my 'dream' system but don't have the funds or knowledge to back it all up yet lol!
   
  edit: I can get the Matrix for $250 ahipped, so about $420 less than the Meier.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Well I usually buy the better stuff first and skip the buyer's remorse step ha. I already made a couple dumb purchases (D1 and uDac) because I was a complete audio newb, but am developing more knowledge by the day! Ideally I would get a Conceto, followed by the Stagedac when I get the funds. I guess I'm just wondering if the Meier has 'synergy' with the 702s like the Matrix and Burson (supposedly) have? I am thinking the Concerto may be the most future-proof of these since I also have some DT990/600 and possibly adding more phones down the line. I know the Meier seems good with almost any 'phone, but comments suggest the same with the M-Stage, and not so much with the Burson. In the mean time my Asgard ships out tomorrow, and will probably ship back next Monday lol.I'm so damn anxious to get my 'dream' system but don't have the funds or knowledge to back it all up yet lol!
> 
> edit: I can get the Matrix for $250 ahipped, so about $420 less than the Meier.


 

 Well Jan gives you a 6 month grace period to get the combo price on both the Concerto and the Stagedac... not a bad deal.
   
  If you would rather have a future proof system, and skip buyers remorse the concerto would be an excellent choice.
   
  Synergy is a really personal thing so its hard to use comments like that to make a judgement (especially since you have difference source, music etc). The concerto is about as neutral as things get, so it can make anything sing really.
   
  The burson and the matrix would most likely have issues with the DT 990/600. Maybe not issues, but not ideal by any means.
   
  Having both a very good 600 ohm headphone, and a 62 ohm, inefficient headphone, to me, logically points to the one amp that can drive both exceedingly well... the Concerto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Anyways, before I sound like a shill, I am sure you will enjoy your music a lot with whatever headphone amp you pick. All the ones you mentioned are good in their own way, and their respective price points... Except maybe the burson... not really sure what that 699.99 is buying you...


----------



## Frank I

The Matrix handles 600 ohms very very good as that was all I had when I bought the T1. It is also very good with low impedance cans without any gain as I use them for the D7000 and still ocassionaly with the LCD2 and the T1 but mostly use the last two with my Decware. Never   hearing the Concerto i really cant comment but the Matrix shines


----------



## rasmushorn

Sorry... But I have to share my joy for the Concerto once again. I have kept my HD650 under my bed for several months and I havn't been using them since I got the Concerto. Back then I had the T1's which are now sold. So yesterday I brought out the HD650 and WOW - how good they are with the Concerto.... So much slam, detail, deep bass and no veil in the sound - pure listening pleasure! 
   
  Hmmm... I am starting to wonder if I should postpone buying the HD800.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Sorry... But I have to share my joy for the Concerto once again. I have kept my HD650 under my bed for several months and I havn't been using them since I got the Concerto. Back then I had the T1's which are now sold. So yesterday I brought out the HD650 and WOW - how good they are with the Concerto.... So much slam, detail, deep bass and no veil in the sound - pure listening pleasure!
> 
> Hmmm... I am starting to wonder if I should postpone buying the HD800.


 

 I had similar revelations with the HD 600, couldn't believe how good they actually sounded when they had proper amping... Truly impressive headphones with the Concerto (and I assume any high end amp)
   
  Why did you sell the T1?


----------



## spartan123

I have to say.  The Concerto convinced me just how good the HD650's are.  I know they are not in "favor" here any more.  but on the Concerto they will be with me for a long time.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> The Matrix handles 600 ohms very very good as that was all I had when I bought the T1. It is also very good with low impedance cans without any gain as I use them for the D7000 and still ocassionaly with the LCD2 and the T1 but mostly use the last two with my Decware. Never   hearing the Concerto i really cant comment but the Matrix shines


 

 Well Frank, if you're ever in Toronto, you'll have to drop by and hear for yourself.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> I had similar revelations with the HD 600, couldn't believe how good they actually sounded when they had proper amping... Truly impressive headphones with the Concerto (and I assume any high end amp)
> 
> Why did you sell the T1?


 

 I sold the T1 after having the HD800 at home for two nights. I did nothing but comparing T1 and HD800 on the Concerto. HD800 just sounded better to me and every time I went from the T1 to HD800 it was goose bumping and its sound just suits me better. HD800 had more soundstage, wearing comfort, brightness, pace and openaired sound - as much as I loved the T1 - I just enjoyed the HD800 a bit more.
   
  I was starting to wonder if I should get the T1 again because I am able to buy it at a great price - but another comparison at the meet in Berlin convinced me that I have to wait until I can afford the HD800.


----------



## Solude

Amazing how we can have such different routes to bliss.  I would describe the Senn 800 in roughly the same way and say that's why I couldn't live with them


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





solude said:


> Amazing how we can have such different routes to bliss.  I would describe the Senn 800 in roughly the same way and say that's why I couldn't live with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yeah... I am not going for the Hd 800 exactly because of all the K70X-esque and bright commends I have read... 
   
  I went with the LCD-2 because they were supposed to be just like the T1, if not a fair bit better and 400$ cheaper.
   
  Very funny indeed.
   
  Then we have Peter who is lucky enough to enjoy all three ahah!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Then we have Peter who is lucky enough to enjoy all three ahah!


 

 That's nuts ain't it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (and I'm listening to my D7000s w/J$ pads right now... Robert Plant: Band of Joy and they are great in their own right).


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> That's nuts ain't it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I still listen to the D7000 every now and then. They really are great for what they are, and super comfy.
   
  To me, the looks are about as perfect as a headphone can get.
   
  however, the LCD-2 just give me so much of everything I would want in a headphone it is hard to not listen to them. I never crave to listen to another headphone anymore where in the past I would never go to long listening to only one headphone.
   
  I see myself selling my D7000 soon, as much as it will pain me, because I simply no longer need multiple phones and it will be a waste.
   
  Still blows my mind how well my concerto will drive any headphone I throw at it.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> I still listen to the D7000 every now and then. They really are great for what they are, and super comfy.
> 
> To me, the looks are about as perfect as a headphone can get.
> 
> ...


 

 I've been happily married for going on to 15 years now. But with headphones I am far from monogamous.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I've been happily married for going on to 15 years now. But with headphones I am far from monogamous.


 
   
  Haha well I would have no qualms owning tons of headphones... if it wasn't for the cost and my income. For my age I make good and constant money, but these products are marketed to people 2 and 3 times my age with much more in terms of financial power (and you could argue some companies are going after people with 1/2 the intellect lololol)

 I use the metro frequently and am planning on sinking a lot of the money I had in headphones on maybe a stepdance and a pair of JH-13/16
   
  So its not like I will have nothing else to turn to, just with my budget, I gotta start being more selective if I am going to have the kind of quality I desire.
   
  And if the LCD-2/T1 are an "island" headphone... I really can't complain.
   
  So, if it means only having the LCD-2 and a sick pair of IEMs... I wouldn't mind being monogamous in 2 aspects of my life


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Haha well I would have no qualms owning tons of headphones... if it wasn't for the cost and my income. For my age I make good and constant money, but these products are marketed to people 2 and 3 times my age with much more in terms of financial power (and you could argue some companies are going after people with 1/2 the intellect lololol)
> 
> I use the metro frequently and am planning on sinking a lot of the money I had in headphones on maybe a stepdance and a pair of JH-13/16
> 
> ...


 

 Only 20 and a set of LCD-2s/Concerto combo and JH-13s is very impressive. All I had was engineering homework and 45 hours of classes/tutorials/labs a week.
   
  For that matter, one can consider the Concerto as the "on an island" SS amp. It is one impressive wonder! Hats off to Jan.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Only 20 and a set of LCD-2s/Concerto combo and JH-13s is very impressive. All I had was engineering homework and 45 hours of classes/tutorials/labs a week.
> 
> For the matter, one can consider the Concerto as the "on an island" SS amp. It is one impressive wonder! Hats off to Jan.


 
  19!... 20 soon lol... too soon -_-
   
  I do wish I was doing EE though instead of psych right now... but sciences are just not my thing. Conceptually I love learning about it. Doing all the calculations and nitty gritty... not so much. I see myself staying in college for a while. Once I finish up my cegep degree in psych I might do sciences so I can later do EE or pharmacology.
   
  It is too time inefficient to get a lot of money in psych... to get a lot of money you pretty much HAVE to have a doctorate or pioneer something crazy.
   
  So, while I am ahead now for my age, I am sure all of your hard work has paid off in spades!


----------



## tisb0b

hehe I'm not doing too badly myself for only being in this hobby for around a year with my only income being mcdonalds lmao and I did turn 20 this year.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> For that matter, one can consider the Concerto as the "on an island" SS amp. It is one impressive wonder! Hats off to Jan.


 
   
  No argument from me with that statement.


----------



## mike_hell

Did anyone ever compare concerto with Lisa 3..??
 I own Lisa 3 for almost 1 year, and now I'm thinking to upgrade..


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





mike_hell said:


> Did anyone ever compare concerto with Lisa 3..??
> I own Lisa 3 for almost 1 year, and now I'm thinking to upgrade..


 

 I did that upgrade! Before I got the Concerto I used the LISA III as my primary desktop amplifier at home. I upgraded mainly because of the T1's. The T1 sounded dull and lifeless on the LISA. I do not think it has power enough to drive the 600 Ohm cans. On the Concerto it was another story. The T1 sounds as they are supposed to do with full power and sparkling realistic sound. The Concerto is much better for high impedance headphones than the LISA III. 
   
  Also with the HD650 the Concerto shows itself to be much better than the LISA III. Much more control of the bass, more microdetails are revealed with the Concerto and headstage is wider and higher. 
   
  When driving the Grado SR325i the LISA is not that far behind. The SR325 sounds great on the LISA III and on the Concerto but still the Concerto takes the lead. I think it is because the SR325 and the LISA has a special synergy and Concerto+325 has no special synergy but just sounds plain good. If SR325 was my only headphone I might be able to live with the LISA only but for driving a lot of very different headphones the Concerto is such a great allrounder. There is for for me no doubt that the Concerto has much more driving power and sounds better in almost every way compared to the LISA III. For people who wants to be portable by all means the LISA is a great choice - that's for sure. I ended up using a smaller portable amplifier and the LISA became my desktop amplifier so for that setup the Concerto is a far better choice. 
   
  Also if using an amplifier as I do means that once in a while it has to be transported to other locations (ie. caravans or logcabins where it can be connected to mains power) the Concerto IS very small and can easily be transported just as well as the LISA III can.


----------



## mike_hell

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I did that upgrade! Before I got the Concerto I used the LISA III as my primary desktop amplifier at home. I upgraded mainly because of the T1's. The T1 sounded dull and lifeless on the LISA. I do not think it has power enough to drive the 600 Ohm cans. On the Concerto it was another story. The T1 sounds as they are supposed to do with full power and sparkling realistic sound. The Concerto is much better for high impedance headphones than the LISA III.
> 
> Also with the HD650 the Concerto shows itself to be much better than the LISA III. Much more control of the bass, more microdetails are revealed with the Concerto and headstage is wider and higher.
> 
> ...


 

 thanx rasmushorn..Awesome small review dude..
   
  HD650 is also my primary headphone..
  one more question though...have you ever heard Beta22 2/3 channel with HD650..??? 
  which one is the better combination Beta22 2/3 channel + HD650 or Concerto + HD650..??


----------



## gsilver

How much does the price of this amp fluctuate? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger in anticipation of getting a LCD-2 within a month or so, but I noticed that the price just shot up by $40.
   
  Has anyone used this amp with an RCA switcher? I'm kind of worried about signal loss, and one input isn't enough.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> How much does the price of this amp fluctuate? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger in anticipation of getting a LCD-2 within a month or so, but I noticed that the price just shot up by $40.


 





  I was planning to buy one too but this causes delay. Sucks.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> How much does the price of this amp fluctuate? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger in anticipation of getting a LCD-2 within a month or so, but I noticed that the price just shot up by $40.
> 
> Has anyone used this amp with an RCA switcher? I'm kind of worried about signal loss, and one input isn't enough.


 


  was down to 670 not too long ago, and is back up to 710... I think I got mine for 700 IIRC.
   
  Has to do with the exchange rates... Jan does his best to keep the prices as low as possible which is why they fluctuate.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  > was down to 670 not too long ago, and is back up to 710... I think I got mine for 700 IIRC.
   
  > Has to do with the exchange rates.
   
  Exactly. All the prices have been kept fixed in EURO, which is the local currency over here. However, since the value of the Dollar has dropped considerably over the last few weeks I have been forced to increase the prices in USD.
   
  Sorry!
   
  Jan


----------



## wht

*[size=14pt]My  take (review) of the Meier Corda Concerto[/size]*
   
  [size=medium]I must say that I am really pleased with my purchase of the Concerto.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Before having the LCD-2, I was mainly listening with the AKG K340 and Concerto combination.  I still do, though less frequent now.  For me this combination is very nice.  Except for the treble which for me is a bit rolled off, the head-staging, vocals and imaging are very good while, with my pair of the K340, bass notes are clearly distinguishable and extended, and bass grunt or impact are delivered when the passages have them.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]With the LCD-2/Concerto combination, it is a case of noticeably more, save for the head-staging, of what the K340/Concerto combination was delivering with better treble presentation plus transparency and details.  With a revealing headphone like the LCD-2, I could easily hear the nuances and or inflections in the vocals, the shimmer of percussions and the fade of bass notes and drums.  I believe this is only possible if and only if the whole chain is capable of details and is transparent (hmm, this is also saying quite a bit about the vintage Rotel RCD 965BX CD Player that I am using).   Bass is significantly deeper, fuller and more impactful.   This is telling me that the Concerto is certainly capable of driving current hungry low impedance headphones as well.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Does the Concerto roll off the treble?  Certainly not, not for me.  Listening with my SR 225, there is plenty of it, which is a characteristic of the SR 225.  Again, this tells me that the Concerto is transparent.  It does not add anything to the sound, or if it did, it is not noticeable.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Hence, for me, the Concerto is a very capable transparent headphone amp that is capable of driving and controlling not only current hungry low impedance but also mid/high impedance difficult to drive headphones.   At least specifically, it mates very well with the AKG K340 and LCD-2.[/size]


----------



## nigeljames

I used to have a Rotel RCD 965BX many years ago,nice to know there are a few still around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However I am not having a great time with my Roc/LCD-2 combination. Bass is loose and to prominant and the HF's are often rolled off, but I havent been able to try them balanced yet. So I hope for much better results when I do.
  The LCD-2's sound very good on my Woo6 se though


----------



## gsilver

Ok. It's just a bad US economy thing.
   
  Time to start my research on a good switchbox, I suppose.


----------



## Kurt

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> Time to start my research on a good switchbox, I suppose.


 

 Or some kind of RCA Splitter.
  http://www.amazon.com/MONSTER-CABLE-AYM2F-H-RCA-Y-Adapter/dp/B000068OJS/ref=sr_1_47?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1286119030&sr=1-47
   
  http://www.amazon.com/quality-Phono-socket-splitter-Audio/dp/B003WXA1U6/ref=sr_1_97?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1286119076&sr=1-97


----------



## gsilver

Would those work for hooking up two sources to the amp? The description suggests one in, two out. Though if it does work, it would save me from having yet another box on my desk.


----------



## Greeni

[size=10pt]If I read Srajan Ebaen's 6moons review correctly, he seem to have some reservation matching the Concerto with brighter phones:[/size]
  [size=10pt]"It's on the incisive, energetic and illuminated side of the Tao and as such, not a top choice for bright, forward and potentially steely loads. "[/size]
  [size=10pt]In his review Srajan compared the Concerto to the Burson HA-160. [/size]
  [size=10pt]Interestingly, another head-fi member Drubbing compared the two and seem to have come up with the opposite conclusion, that Burson was the much brighter amp.[/size]
  [size=10pt]I am not sure I am getting a clear picture. Anyone can shed some light ?[/size]


----------



## gsilver

I went ahead and ordered a pair of RCA splitters after reading a review where someone successfully hooked them as two inputs/one out. I opted for right-angled pair which had reviews mentioning a solid and all-metal build (while a reviewer of the Monster one mentioned it being metal plated plastic, LOL).
   
  I'll let you guys know how it works. 
   
  I'll kind of miss A/B'ing sources, but that's more of a nerd thing rather than serving any real function.


----------



## Kurt

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> Would those work for hooking up two sources to the amp?


 

 I heard some at JaZZ's home in that configuration.


----------



## HDMan

Concerto rocks


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





hdman said:


> Concerto rocks


 


  x 2


----------



## PedroH

How does the Concerto compare with SPL's Auditor and Phonitor? Which one is the best choice (price not very relevant for me)?
   
  Thanks, Pedro


----------



## pekingduck

Got a pair of HD800's (used) today. Surprisingly they sound quite full-bodied with my Concerto, not overly bright or lean like some people say!


----------



## PedroH

Today I have ordered a Concerto, a Stagedac and the Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





pedroh said:


> Today I have ordered a Concerto, a Stagedac and the Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.


 
   
  You lucky person


----------



## MikeCD2020

pedroh said:


> Today I have ordered a Concerto, a Stagedac and the Beyerdynamic T1 headphones.







 That is the setup I am thinking of ordering, just not sure if it is worth paying a little more for the HD800s.....


----------



## spartan123

Man.... I want a T1 so bad....   would love to hear how it sounds on the concerto.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





spartan123 said:


> Man.... I want a T1 so bad....   would love to hear how it sounds on the concerto.


 


  Sorry for this....they sound really really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As good as they pair, I still prefer my tube amp with them.


----------



## gsilver

I ended up getting the RCA connectors before the Concerto, so I hooked them up to my old amp.
   
  From my time with them, it looks like I'll need to research switchboxes, as not only is the volume measurably lower with them, it also sounds muffled, which volume control alone can't fix and is a tell-tale sign of signal loss.


----------



## Vandal

Hi Skylab,
  Another good review. 1 question - did you/can you try any lower impedance headphones? Grados, Denons etc etc? Your review mainly focusses on the T1s. If you can try a lower impedance headphone, it would be most helpful.


----------



## pekingduck

Although I am not Skylab, I can attest that the Concerto works great with the Denon D5000's and the JH13's (28ohm)


----------



## Skylab

Yup, Concerto works very well with the low impedance Denon D7000. Very well indeed.


----------



## Vandal

Cool! Any opinions on Grados with this amp? Skylab, anyone?


----------



## mike_hell

hi skylab,
  for HD650 do you prefer WA6 or Concerto..???
  I know both amps had different sound signature, I just want to know your opinion..
   
  thanx,
  mike


----------



## Skylab

I can't answer either of those last questions. I don't own any Grados, or the HD650. sorry.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Yup, Concerto works very well with the low impedance Denon D7000. Very well indeed.


 


  X2 for me...the LCD-2s (also sub 100 ohm headphones) work very well with it too.


----------



## gopack87

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> X2 for me...the LCD-2s (also sub 100 ohm headphones) work very well with it too.


 


  X3 My LCD-2 arrived yesterday and they sound excellent on the Concerto.  Really a great amp for the money


----------



## PedroH

Quote: 





vandal said:


> Cool! Any opinions on Grados with this amp? Skylab, anyone?


 


  I have tried the Grado RS1i with the Meier Stagedac & Concerto. This headphone sounds great with this combo i.e. at least as good as on the Lehmann Black Cube Linear USB (my other system).


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





pedroh said:


> I have tried the Grado RS1i with the Meier Stagedac & Concerto. This headphone sounds great with this combo i.e. at least as good as on the Lehmann Black Cube Linear USB (my other system).


 

 Agreed. I forgot to mention that as well. But in the end, the MAD Ear+HD is still the very best amp I've heard with my RS1is.


----------



## Greeni

Quote: 





vandal said:


> Cool! Any opinions on Grados with this amp? Skylab, anyone?


 


   I have the same question, concerned that the combo may sound bright.
   
  Srajan Eben of 6 moons:
   
  " It's on the incisive, energetic and illuminated side of the Tao and as such, not a top choice for bright, forward and potentially steely loads. "
   
  Skylab has this to say about the highs:
   
  "The amp is just a touch on the lively side in the treble"


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





greeni said:


> I have the same question, concerned that the combo may sound bright.
> 
> Srajan Eben of 6 moons:
> 
> ...


 

 It matches very well with my RS1i headphones. I don't find the highs overly emphasized (beyond the natural Grado treble that I'm used to). The Concerto is pretty flat with all of my headphones.


----------



## rasmushorn

Regarding Concerto + Grado headphones I would say that the combination sounds great. But I have heard amplifiers with a better synergy with Grados than the Meier amps have in general.
  I think the Concerto is much better than most other amplifiers I have heard in combination with HD650, T1 and even HD800. So if you are looking for a Grado-only amplifier with a special super-Grado-synergy I do not think the Concerto is the very best. On the other hand it does everything else so much better so it easily outperforms most other players in the same pricerange.


----------



## gsilver

How long after ordering does it usually take to get this amp in the US?
   
  Mine shipped on the 4th, and hasn't yet arrived. I'm in the process of moving, and it'll be kind of inconvenient to have my old roommates send it to me.


----------



## Equus

I'd imagine it could vary, depending on customs.  I haven't received anything from Europe in a while, but I know customs on the Asia->U.S. side can be really quick or can take several days by itself.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> How long after ordering does it usually take to get this amp in the US?
> 
> Mine shipped on the 4th, and hasn't yet arrived. I'm in the process of moving, and it'll be kind of inconvenient to have my old roommates send it to me.


 


  hopefully they send it they may like it and keep it LOL


----------



## gopack87

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> How long after ordering does it usually take to get this amp in the US?
> 
> Mine shipped on the 4th, and hasn't yet arrived. I'm in the process of moving, and it'll be kind of inconvenient to have my old roommates send it to me.


 


  Mine arrived in almost exactly three weeks, mainly due to being in customs for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Zoide

I'm really shocked that the 6moons reviews for the Meier Concerto and Nuforce HDP  seem to give the edge to the HDP.  Has anyone here compared them head-to-head while using the HE-5LE?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





zoide said:


> I'm really shocked that the 6moons reviews for the Meier Concerto and Nuforce HDP  seem to give the edge to the HDP.  Has anyone here compared them head-to-head while using the HE-5LE?


 

  
  6moon reviews are complete balderdash and conjecture. They are the epitome of audiophile nonsense ranting in its purest, most ludicrous, and unadulterated form. What is there not to get lol?


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> 6moon reviews are complete balderdash and conjecture. They are the epitome of audiophile nonsense ranting in its purest, most ludicrous, and unadulterated form. What is there not to get lol?


 
  lol did you intentionally do this rant 6moon style.
   
  They make a thing of saying one thing with as many words as possible


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





zoide said:


> I'm really shocked that the 6moons reviews for the Meier Concerto and Nuforce HDP  seem to give the edge to the HDP.  Has anyone here compared them head-to-head while using the HE-5LE?


 







 I was BADLY dissapointed by the HDP when I heard it at the meet in Berlin a month ago. That was paired with Grado SR325i and it was taken right out of the box. It would have to improve a lot during burn-in to beat the Concerto. The uDAC on the other hand was fantastic (for the price) with the SR325i.


----------



## Frank I

Have you ever noticed the advertisements on that site and where some of the products coming from. It appears to me there is shilling going on. Meir does not eem to advertise and Burson.,King Rex and Nuforce are all coming from one stable and maybe a coincidence but Meir does not. In any event I take most of 6 Moons reviews for what they are and alwys listen to a product in my system to see if it is right for me or not.
  
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> lol did you intentionally do this rant 6moon style.
> 
> They make a thing of saying one thing with as many words as possible


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> 6moon reviews are complete balderdash and conjecture. They are the epitome of audiophile nonsense ranting in its purest, most ludicrous, and unadulterated form. What is there not to get lol?


 

 Classic! It's like you're a reviewer at 6moons.
   
  I too never take anything they say seriously.


----------



## tisb0b

I thought you weren't supposed to take anyone seriously in audio and always approach crap with a critical mind. 
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Classic! It's like you're a reviewer at 6moons.
> 
> I too never take anything they say seriously.


----------



## RedBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> lol did you intentionally do this rant 6moon style.
> 
> They make a thing of saying one thing with as many words as possible


 

 Wow, you get it RIGHT to the point, I hardly understand what they say, sometime I feel I think I have to improve my english, I thought it's only me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Yeah, they are saying one thing with as many words and as DIFFICULT as possible


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





redbull said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wow, you get it RIGHT to the point, I hardly understand what they say, sometime I feel I think I have to improve my english, I thought it's only me
> 
> ...


 


 I definiatly need to improve my english. I often read them just for fun to see what I can get out of it if anything useful.
  Sorry for OT.


----------



## Zoide

LOL.  OK, so we all agree to have a critical mind and try things for ourselves...
   
  To that end, has anyone else compared the Concerto and HDP head-to-head?


----------



## sokolov91

Lol yeah I did try to be as long winded and redundant as possible.
   
  Peter and oqvist are pretty quick on the uptake 
   
  To be fair, 6moons is exactly the type of "foreplay" a lot of people in this hobby want though. They already have a purchase in mind, and just need something to justify their lust and finalize the transaction -like a 6moon review. I'm surprised you don't need to submit your age before proceeding to the site. Some minors might stumble upon this debauchery.


----------



## gsilver

Got my Concerto today! The post office delivered it literally while I was loading the moving truck getting ready to leave.
   
  ...so it's in the truck now, and I won't get to try it out until the weekend at the earliest. But, at least I know that it's here.
   
   
  About 6moons, I definitely agree that it's more of a "confirm the decision that you've already made" review site than something that would be useful in actually selecting the best option from a huge number of similar choices (like much of this hobby is).
   
  ...I chose the concerto because I've heard that it pairs particularly well with the LCD-2, and picked out my _other_ new headphone, the K702, because it was noted to pair particularly well with the M-Stage (which, of course, will now be available for it, exclusively). And crossfeed. That feature definitely helped in choosing the Concerto over similar products. Hard-panned early stereo recordings really need it.


----------



## Equus

Haha...nice timing.  Glad it worked out for you in the end.
   
  I really want to personally listen to a Concerto sometime with the LCD-2, but there seem to be a shortage of them out here in the Pacific Northwest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That and the Stacker is great with it, so I don't have a burning "need" to buy one myself.  Mostly costly curiosity.


----------



## MikeCD2020

Just had a thought about the crosfeed feature on the Concerto, what will it do to Mono recordings ? I have just purchased the new (old) Bob Dylan mono original recordings as well as the witmark demos, all of these sound very good on my speaker system and on my Voyager / ATH M-50s, will be interesting to hear what happens with the Concertos crosfeed switched on. I ordered a Concerto & T1 headphones yesterday from Jan and hope they will arrive before the weekend ;-D


----------



## GreatDane

Quote: 





mikecd2020 said:


> Just had a thought about the crosfeed feature on the Concerto, what will it do to Mono recordings ? I have just purchased the new (old) Bob Dylan mono original recordings as well as the witmark demos, all of these sound very good on my speaker system and on my Voyager / ATH M-50s, will be interesting to hear what happens with the Concertos crosfeed switched on. I ordered a Concerto & T1 headphones yesterday from Jan and hope they will arrive before the weekend ;-D


 
  With mono, the crossfeed is not needed and will probably do nothing that you can hear. In a way, crossfeed makes the signal more mono-like and is best used on recordings with hard channel panning(as I call it)... some  Beatles recordings is always a good example as well as many jazz from around the 60's.


----------



## MikeCD2020

Well My Concerto & T1 arrived earlier today, ordered Tuesday & arrived Thursday, great service ! First problem is that Jan has sent a silver Concerto, not the black that I ordered.... not sure if I like the silver better..First off the Amp. & phones where VERY cold on arrival, On the first listening they were definitly NOT GOOD, not even close to my Voyager & ATH- M50 setup, not to worry, long burn-in time I guess.... Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get this setup working at its maximum ? from what I have read it looks like it is somwhere between 100 & 300 hours....My 11 year old son was the first to listen to the Concerto & T1, he preffered the Voyager & ATH M-50 but noted how much more comfortable the T1 was... hope that he changes his mind in a few weeks regarding which sounds best.... as do  I
   
   
   




  Mike & William


----------



## spartan123

I gave my Concerto about 100 hours of burnin.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





mikecd2020 said:


> Well My Concerto & T1 arrived earlier today, ordered Tuesday & arrived Thursday, great service ! First problem is that Jan has sent a silver Concerto, not the black that I ordered.... not sure if I like the silver better..First off the Amp. & phones where VERY cold on arrival, On the first listening they were definitly NOT GOOD, not even close to my Voyager & ATH- M50 setup, not to worry, long burn-in time I guess.... Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get this setup working at its maximum ? from what I have read it looks like it is somwhere between 100 & 300 hours....My 11 year old son was the first to listen to the Concerto & T1, he preffered the Voyager & ATH M-50 but noted how much more comfortable the T1 was... hope that he changes his mind in a few weeks regarding which sounds best.... as do  I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  The T1 needs 200 hrs to sound its best. I have a Concerto coming that I purchased used hopefully will have it in about a week but I will give impressions but I bought it mostly to use on my LCD2 and I have foud the T1 best with tubes but then again I prefer tubes


----------



## HDMan

Has anyone compared the Headamp GS-1 (or GSX) to the Concerto? I do love the Concerto, but an extra headphone jack would have been nice.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mikecd2020 said:


> Well My Concerto & T1 arrived earlier today, ordered Tuesday & arrived Thursday, great service ! First problem is that Jan has sent a silver Concerto, not the black that I ordered.... not sure if I like the silver better..First off the Amp. & phones where VERY cold on arrival, On the first listening they were definitly NOT GOOD, not even close to my Voyager & ATH- M50 setup, not to worry, long burn-in time I guess.... Does anyone have an idea of how long it will take to get this setup working at its maximum ? from what I have read it looks like it is somwhere between 100 & 300 hours....My 11 year old son was the first to listen to the Concerto & T1, he preffered the Voyager & ATH M-50 but noted how much more comfortable the T1 was... hope that he changes his mind in a few weeks regarding which sounds best.... as do  I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 While burn in will definitely help both the Concerto and T1s, I would suggest that you don't use the overly bassy/warm M50s as your "neutral" source. These ATs, while incredible sub $120 closed headphones, they are far from balanced.
   
  The T1s should sound slightly on the warm side of neutral (especially when compared to the DT880/K701/HD800s). I really enjoy my T1s with my Concerto! I suggest you also try the T1s on a good tube amp. I find its with tubes that the T1s really show how organic and lifelike that they can sound.
   
  Congrats!


----------



## gsilver

Tested out my new concerto over the weekend. 
   
  Using my K702, I'm rather impressed by how it helps my headphones in the lower frequencies. Though, the K702 also does quite well with the M-Stage, so it isn't really a big overall improvement. More testing, and especially comparison, is still needed.
   
  I may try opening it up to enable the mid-gain setting. High is too much for the K702, and low doesn't seem like enough.
   
   
  I ended up resolving the one-input problem by my new living situation placing my CD player and my (Xonar STX-equipped) desktop in the same room. So, basically CDs through the Concerto, and my itunes-only tracks through my PC. Now I just need to decide whether to keep the ND-S1 and DacMagic, or sell them.
   
  ...or take them to work with the M-Stage.
  ...I probably shouldn't. Even though music is allowed, the M-Stage by itself is rather conspicuous and likely pushing what they'll allow.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





gsilver said:


> Tested out my new concerto over the weekend.
> 
> Using my K702, I'm rather impressed by how it helps my headphones in the lower frequencies. Though, the K702 also does quite well with the M-Stage, so it isn't really a big overall improvement. More testing, and especially comparison, is still needed.
> 
> ...


 
  low gain isn't enough? how high are you turning the volume? It is not bad to have the volume dial high... theoretically it is better as far as I understand. But if low at max isn't enough well, what options do you have


----------



## MikeCD2020

Well my Concerto & T1s have between 70 & 80 hours of burn-in, and the sound has improved greatly, the mids have opened up and the bass has arrived.... looking forward to getting these babies performing like they should. I will probably order a StageDac just as sonn as Jan is back from his vacation.
  Having now spent some time getting my home system in place, I will be looking to upgrade my portable rig next year, the idea is to buy the JH16Pro & JH-3A amp, along with an Algorythm solo along with some good interconnects to hook-up my iPod calssic...


----------



## pzm9pzm9

I have received my concerto last friday. First thing noticed was a wide soundstage and great instrument separation. Little thin in the mids but it is getting better as I have about 6 hours of playing time. Good to hear that the mids opens up before 100 hours. This is my first SS amp and is really great complement to a tube amp. It will be interesting how this will sound with DAC19, which might get to me nextweek or so.
  One question.. can you change phones while the amp is on? I swap phones while Wa2 is on with decreased volume. But on Concerto manual, I am reading some possibility of fuse blow when the phone is not hooked deeply into the socket.
   
  Oh, one more thing,,, is it normal for the volume LED to be lit & blank? Im guessing each volume step you are getting the LED lit, blank, lit, blank... so on.  Just want to make sure we are on same page.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





pzm9pzm9 said:


> One question.. can you change phones while the amp is on?
> 
> Oh, one more thing,,, is it normal for the volume LED to be lit & blank?


 

 Yes to both questions.


----------



## Reputator

I wonder what the longest wait for a purchase from Jan Meier has been. I bought the Concerto and I'm on day 34 waiting for it to be delivered...


----------



## tisb0b

The concerto has become a FOTM helped in part by the LCD-2 so its not surprising that there is a longer wait time. 
  
  Quote: 





reputator said:


> I wonder what the longest wait for a purchase from Jan Meier has been. I bought the Concerto and I'm on day 34 waiting for it to be delivered...


----------



## FritzS

Quote: 





reputator said:


> I wonder what the longest wait for a purchase from Jan Meier has been. I bought the Concerto and I'm on day 34 waiting for it to be delivered...


 

 Call Jan


----------



## Reputator

Quote: 





tisb0b said:


> The concerto has become a FOTM helped in part by the LCD-2 so its not surprising that there is a longer wait time.


 

 Well, it was shipped immediately, just not delivered to my house yet.


----------



## pzm9pzm9

Quote: 





reputator said:


> Well, it was shipped immediately, just not delivered to my house yet.


 

 Wow.. I feel sorry for you. mine took less than a week to Korea. you should definitely call Jan.


----------



## tisb0b

Then there might be a problem as it took around 10 days from memory to receive mine.
  
  Quote: 





reputator said:


> Well, it was shipped immediately, just not delivered to my house yet.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





tisb0b said:


> Then there might be a problem as it took around 10 days from memory to receive mine.


 


  Mine took about a month, but that was during the volcano crisis last year haha. You should deffs email Jan.


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


reputator said:


> Well, it was shipped immediately, just not delivered to my house yet.


 

 Unfortunately, to maintain the low pricing for these items, Jan uses the least expensive form of shipping thru DHL. This is not normal DHL & involves strange & illogical handoffs between various delivery services including your local USPS. More than two weeks to the US is to be considered "normal" for all this. Tracking is non-existent past Germany too. Do not worry though, your amp will arrive, if not as soon as you might expect or have hoped. Jan also will support your situation regardless of what happens.


----------



## Skylab

It really seems to depend where you live.  I've never had anything from Jan take more than 10 days to arrive, but I live in a major metro.
   
  Once Jan announces a product is available, he has them in stock - they are not "built to order".  He uses Shanling in China to manufacture his designs, and so he orders bulk lots from them.


----------



## PedroH

Any suggestion of interconnects to use with the Concerto?
   
  My system is Stagedac - Concerto - Beyerdynamics T1
   
  Thanks, Pedro


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





pedroh said:


> Any suggestion of interconnects to use with the Concerto?
> 
> My system is Stagedac - Concerto - Beyerdynamics T1
> 
> Thanks, Pedro


 

 I am using Audioquest Black  Mamba interconnects that has great synergy with my Concerto and Marantz CD/SACD player and sounds great with both my T1 and LCD2


----------



## sampson_smith

Do you happen to know what the duty fee was on your Concerto, sokolov91? I am seriously thinking of picking up one of these amps and fear for my wallet... I hope the duty and brokerage on one of these is not too much in Canada.
  
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Mine took about a month, but that was during the volcano crisis last year haha. You should deffs email Jan.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Do you happen to know what the duty fee was on your Concerto, sokolov91? I am seriously thinking of picking up one of these amps and fear for my wallet... I hope the duty and brokerage on one of these is not too much in Canada.


 
   
  5$ flat rate brokerage fee because Canada Post is the one that delivers it to your door (unlike those UPS A**holes)
   
  Taxes were 50$? Naturally something was arranged with Jan to assure this, but you will have to talk to him on your own. Spitting out any more numbers would be unfair to Jan.
   
  I don't remember entirely to be honest, but the fees could not have totaled 65$ and I am pretty sure they were more around 50$.
   
  Long story short, if you are really interested, just shoot him an email. Whatever declared price it is, add tax and 5$ to that and that is the cost.


----------



## sampson_smith

Excellent news. Thanks for the scoop. I was worried that it would be in ~$100 territory. If any extra fees are closer to $50-60, I am game.  This amp gets more and more appealing the more read here and inquire. Is there anything that it is actually bad at?! Exciting stuff...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Is there anything that it is actually bad at?! Exciting stuff...


 

 Haven't found it yet.
   
  Off all the SS amps I've heard, it is the best sub $1K SS amp.


----------



## wht

Quote:  





> Is there anything that it is actually bad at?! Exciting stuff...


 

 None from my personal experience. At least, it is good with both the LCD-2 and the AKG340 that I own, or by inference thereof, with low impedance current hungry cans to mid/high impedance cans.


----------



## Frank I

I will be posting my impressions but from the last two days the Meir has exceeded my expectations and is now my SS reference amp. It is that good and Rob review was spot on and power the LCD2 it does without any effort and very musical and thats from a tubealohic


----------



## .Sup

Can crossfeed be completely disabled because I really don't like to have the sound in my head


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Can crossfeed be completely disabled because I really don't like to have the sound in my head


 


  its either fully on or fully off with the concerto. No user defined settings like the stagedac.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Can crossfeed be completely disabled because I really don't like to have the sound in my head


 


  you can switch it off with the switch on the front. I do not really notice much difference on or off. Amp is very very good and it has not disappointed me at all.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





frank i said:


> you can switch it off with the switch on the front. I do not really notice much difference on or off. Amp is very very good and it has not disappointed me at all.


 
  Really depends on the recording with the crossfeed. Some recordings you can't hear it at all, and some it is very apparent, with quick A/B anyways.


----------



## .Sup

Thanks guys. I can't decide if I should get the Concerto or Phoenix SA which is supposed to be very musical. I currently own the Auditor which I love but would like it to sound less analytical and more musical.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Thanks guys. I can't decide if I should get the Concerto or Phoenix SA which is supposed to be very musical. I currently own the Auditor which I love but would like it to sound less analytical and more musical.


 


  You mean Roc SA? Don't see a Phoenix SA anywhere...
   
  Are your phones balanced?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> You mean Roc SA? Don't see a Phoenix SA anywhere...
> 
> Are your phones balanced?


 

 Roc SA yes, sorry. No they aren't not but will be if I get a balanced amp. I'm interested in the SA version of Roc since its supposed to be musical.


----------



## rayk

How much range do people get on the volume with low impedance phones with this amp set to low gain (such as Grado etc).
   
  The unit I have seems to only give me about 3 steps of control before it gets far too loud.


----------



## zenpunk

There is definitely something wrong with your amp (or you have some sort of super human bat ears). With my Grado SR225i  I can reach up to step 50-55 ( out of the 63 steps) before things get too loud on low setting.
  
  Quote: 





rayk said:


> How much range do people get on the volume with low impedance phones with this amp set to low gain (such as Grado etc).
> 
> The unit I have doesn't seems to only give me about 3 steps of control before it gets far too loud.


----------



## rayk

Thanks, that is what I was looking for.
   
  Having a browse through the thread I see that the low gain is pretty close to unity gain? The other thing which I couldn't find in the manual is volume LED - is each position marked by it lighting up? What about position between the LED being lit up?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rayk said:


> Thanks, that is what I was looking for.
> 
> Having a browse through the thread I see that the low gain is pretty close to unity gain? The other thing which I couldn't find in the manual is volume LED - is each position marked by it lighting up? What about position between the LED being lit up?


 


  I think on is one step, off is another, but I am not 100% certain and no longer have my concerto to verify.
   
  You should be able to open the amp up and change some jumpers to lower the gain.
   
  50-55 on a grado with the stock concerto settings I had is a very scary thought...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Roc SA yes, sorry. No they aren't not but will be if I get a balanced amp. I'm interested in the SA version of Roc since its supposed to be musical.


 

 Well if you wan't colouration, you won't find it with the concerto. Dead neutral and crystal clear. And, no it does not mean sharp and analytical... just plays what the music is.
   
  Which phones are you using?
   
  EDIT: saw the HD 600 the only one on your list I have owned. The HD 600 get a significant kick in the rear with the concerto. The HD 600 is the headphone that really let me know the concerto was all that as it absolutely came alive. If you are finding your HD 800 too analytical, I don't think a concerto would be the upgrade you are looking for. Can't speak for the roc either though.
   
  The concerto has been said to drive the hell out of the HD 800 though.


----------



## rayk

Are you inferring that it would be very loud? I'd be happy with being able to at least use the range till 12 o'clock, right now I can't even get to 9....
   
  Well going to chase up to see if I can get my unit replaced.
   
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> 50-55 on a grado with the stock concerto settings I had is a very scary thought...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rayk said:


> Are you inferring that it would be very loud? I'd be happy with being able to at least use the range till 12 o'clock, right now I can't even get to 9....
> 
> Well going to chase up to see if I can get my unit replaced.


 
   
  With my denons I never went over 9, usually closer to 8.
   
  I never had a grado at the same time as my concerto so I can't say. Yeah at 55 that is deafening...
   
  Open it up and see if yours is set to high gain or something. IIRC there should be a setting for a gain of 0.


----------



## rayk

I have opened mine up and all the jumpers are sitting in place, so it is sitting in lowest gain setting. Hmm well that sound pretty similar to what I have, which is kinda a bummer - I've been spoiled with the amazing volume control on my pico slim, so I was hoping the Concerto would be similar in that regard for desktop use.
   
  It sounds really damn good though, but I really want to stay away from having to use goldenjacks.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





rayk said:


> I have opened mine up and all the jumpers are sitting in place, so it is sitting in lowest gain setting. Hmm well that sound pretty similar to what I have, which is kinda a bummer - I've been spoiled with the amazing volume control on my pico slim, so I was hoping the Concerto would be similar in that regard for desktop use.
> 
> It sounds really damn good though, but I really want to stay away from having to use goldenjacks.


 


  which grados do you have? Maybe they just sound overly bright with a neutral amp like the concerto and at lower volumes you perceive them as louder?? do you have any other headphones to use as a control group with your pico? Volume control on the concerto is superb... but if it maxes out at like 3 steps that is an issue.


----------



## rayk

Well I have the MSpros which are probably the more tamer grados around. I'll try a proper test including the ESW9s and a SPL meter.


----------



## zenpunk

Rayk, What is your source? is it outputting the standard 2.2Vrms or is it hotter( I am using a Stagedac). Not being able to go beyond 9 o'clock, even with  Grado or Denon doesn't sound right. Could anybody else can confirm this? or is there something wrong with my ears?
  I would contact Jan if I was you.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Rayk, What is your source? is it outputting the standard 2.2Vrms or is it hotter( I am using a Stagedac). Not being able to go beyond 9 o'clock, even with  Grado or Denon doesn't sound right. Could anybody else can confirm this? or is there something wrong with my ears?
> I would contact Jan if I was you.


 


  with my denons I don't go past 9 just for comfort. I could go higher if I wanted but it gets real loud real quick. With my LCD-2 I can go up to 12 o'clock if the songs aren't that busy, but usually I have them around 10.
   
  I don't have my concerto though anymore to test any further.


----------



## gopack87

rayk said:


> Well I have the MSpros which are probably the more tamer grados around. I'll try a proper test including the ESW9s and a SPL meter.





 I don't know if your in the US, but did you make sure it's switched to 115V instead of the 230V default?


----------



## rayk

Yeah my source is pretty standard 2.25vrms, voltage switch is correct for AUS.
   
  Using the SPL meter with the pot set around 11/12 o'clock it's pushing about 80dB which is pretty different to the impression I've been told with RS2 only getting loud around 3/4 of the pot. The usual volume I listen at is about 50-56dB.
   
  I think I will just ask to get a replacement and see how that goes.


----------



## MikeCD2020

My T1 & Concerto now have around 200 hours of burn-in, I will be spending a few hours this evening trying to decide what to do... I really did expect more of this combo. I know that running it straight from my iMac is a long way from ideal, but really am suprised that even with the computers sound at 100%, and the volume of iTunes at full, I have to have to turn the Concerto almost to full volume to get a loudish reroduction. SQ wise the bass areas have matured, the mids have opened-up and the highs are not in the least sibilant... so why am I not happy ? I really wanted to like this combo ! Now I find myself very seriously considering what to do. Do I just go ahead and buy the StageDac when Jan gets back from his well deserved holiday, or should I reall y look to another setup ?? I will spend all of this evening listening to the T1 & Concerto alongside my speaker setup as well as my inexpensive portable rig (ATH M-50 & Voyager + iPod Classic)
  Will post again tomorrow........Mike


----------



## Skylab

Mike - sorry if you have posted this already - but you are sure you are operating the Concerto in high-gain mode?  It's hard to imagine not having enough volume with the T1's, which are very efficient in terms of sensitivity, and the Concerto in high-gain mode, unless the iMac's output is very weak.
   
  What happens if you connect your iPod Classic to the Concerto (via the LINE OUT, not the headphone out)?
   
  I apologize if these questions have been asked and answered already.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Mike - sorry if you have posted this already - but you are sure you are operating the Concerto in high-gain mode?  It's hard to imagine not having enough volume with the T1's, which are very efficient in terms of sensitivity, and the Concerto in high-gain mode, unless the iMac's output is very weak.
> 
> What happens if you connect your iPod Classic to the Concerto (via the LINE OUT, not the headphone out)?
> 
> I apologize if these questions have been asked and answered already.


 

 Exactly...on high gain, I never go past 11 o'clock for fear of blowing out my ear drums.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Exactly...on high gain, I never go past 11 o'clock for fear of blowing out my ear drums.


 

  
  Even on low gain I would never go past 12 with the T1 (when I had them). Something must be wrong with Mike's setup or the source has a problem. Like Skylab said - try connecting another source Mike!


----------



## MikeCD2020

Thanks to all three of you for the response... ;-D
  I have connected the Concerto to my iPod Classic via line-out and listened to around 15 - 20 different artists & albums, all need the volume on the Concerto to be at LEAST  at 12 o clock position, all can easily be played at full volume, same story on my sons iPod touch and my iPhone 4. I have triple checked (again) that the Concerto is in high gain mode - switch in the up position.... Another thing that suprises me is that I cannot hear ANY difference with the crossfade filter activated, no matter what material is played, old blues originals from the 30s or Beatles songs that are crude stereo with hard L/R tracking...
  I know the iMac is a long way from ideal, but with all HQ AIFF files, and the computer output turned all the way-up as well as in iTunes, I really do not know what is happening with the Concerto ?
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Mike - sorry if you have posted this already - but you are sure you are operating the Concerto in high-gain mode?  It's hard to imagine not having enough volume with the T1's, which are very efficient in terms of sensitivity, and the Concerto in high-gain mode, unless the iMac's output is very weak.
> 
> What happens if you connect your iPod Classic to the Concerto (via the LINE OUT, not the headphone out)?
> 
> I apologize if these questions have been asked and answered already.


----------



## stef50millbay

No matter what computer your using,you need to have optical,coaxil or usb out to a dac then analog to the concerto to get its full benifits.Even a cheap dac will give decent performance.


----------



## Reputator

Well, here we are on page 41, and 41 days after it shipped I finally have my Concerto amp. Gonna take a few days to fully grasp its sound, but it's nice to finally have it safely sitting on my desk.


----------



## sampson_smith

I'd love to hear how the Concerto is pairing with the Beyer DT990 600's, Reputator. (I have a pair that is wanting for the Meier amp after having a so-so run on the impedance mismatched GLite.)


----------



## RazorJack

Agreed, the DT990/600 + Concerto is a combo I've seriously been considering to purchase for a while now. Testimonies from fellow head-fi'ers who own this have mostly been extremely positive. What I need to know is whether or not this combo would also be positive in favor for a basshead. I listen to a lot of bass-heavy music and just love that droning feel of sub-bass (the kind of bass so low that you can feel it more, rather than hearing it), and from what I've read the DT990 is up for it, but will the Concerto also be able to suit a basshead's needs (straight from source with no EQ'ing) ?


----------



## Reputator

I'll be sure to post impressions real soon guys.
   
  Look how nicely it fits in my little spot for it.
   

   
  I really couldn't get an amp much bigger than this. The size is just right.


----------



## Reputator

The DT990 does very well with the Concerto. Bass? Oh yeah there's bass. If the song has a lot of bass in it, you will have your skull compressed with bass. Deep, powerful, satisfying, and of course well-controlled. This amp takes this strength of the DT990 and really harnesses it, it's a great union.
   
  One thing that I was worried about was treble. Everywhere you look you'll read that the Concerto has "neutral treble", meaning there's no roll-off, no de-emphasizing of the highs like some amps. It's been said if a headphone has a lot of treble to begin with, it will probably be fatiguing on the Concerto. And, well, the DT990 has plenty of treble, no one can deny that. The first headphone I tried on the Concerto was my highest-end one, the HE-5LE, and this amp really wakes up the treble and brings out some real extension and presence there that I didn't get on other amps before. So I was a little apprehensive plugging in the DT990 and listening to this particular aspect, but to my surprise, treble is damn near perfect on this amp with this headphone. It's actually REALLY smooth and even, none of this peakiness that makes treble hard to listen to on other setups. It's definitely alive and sizzling, but not overbearing whatsoever. Combined with the well-utilized bass the sound is just plain good on the DT990.
   
  Before the Concerto I had the Purity Audio KICAS, a good amp by all means, but I quickly realized it just wasn't for me. It did best with my HE-5LE, mainly because the strongest point of the KICAS is the mids, and the HE-5LE has really smooth, rich mids. But it wasn't my idea of a fun amp, and that's a big detraction in my book, because a lot of my music, techno and rock being the bulk of it, hinge on being fun to listen to. The KICAS is too laid back for me, too polite. It's got very nice soundstage, VERY deep bass (as deep or deeper than the Concerto, probably), but it doesn't like to get in your face, doesn't like to get in your way or become a distraction. I'm a very poor multitasker, such that usually when listening to music I can't concentrate on much else, but with the KICAS I had no problem with this, and if I was typing something and the song ended, it might be a while before I realized that it was over. It's bad when you almost forget you started playing something. To me, I just couldn't get into the music on the KICAS. My simple little built-in amp on my sound card was more enjoyable than the KICAS. So I had to sell it.
   
  It just goes to show how important synergy is. Even though on every technical level the KICAS was superior to my Xonar STX, it didn't mesh with my headphones, mainly my DT990, one of my star pairs. Tone and emotion and fun-factor are just as important to me as all the technical aspects (extension, soundstage, detail, separation, etc). If I'm not getting into my music, there's just no point. While still early on, it's looking like the Concerto has no problem doing that.
   
  One thing I noticed across the board is the extreme channel separation this amp has. I didn't think I'd notice the balanced ground feature that much, but it really does separate the channels and add air and space to the sound, not to mention an extremely black background. This contributes to some pretty major instrument separation and depth to the music. Also on a side note, I don't think this amp is ideal with the K702. There's very little bass, and it actually sounds colder than it did on my KICAS, which did a better job bringing out the bass on the K702, and just overall synergized better with it. Not a deal-breaker for me, since I'm not a big fan of the K702 to begin with, but I just thought it might be nice for others to know.


----------



## RazorJack

Nice to read that, Reputator, and lovely pic as well (is that one of them, whaddaya call it, kitchen paper towel holders, you're using as a "headphone stand" for your DT990???)


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes, thanks indeed for that, Reputator! I cannot wait to try out my DT990's on the Concerto.


----------



## Frank I

The Concerto is a super amp and works well with my T1 but the LCD2 is what I use it with. The Decware tube CSP-2 takes the T1 600 ohms to another place as does the Concerto for the LCD2 but it performs very  nice with my T1 and has good synergy.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





frank i said:


> The Concerto is a super amp and works well with my T1 but the LCD2 is what I use it with. The Decware tube CSP-2 takes the T1 600 ohms to another place as does the Concerto for the LCD2 but it performs very  nice with my T1 and has good synergy.


 

 Agreed...as much as I enjoy my 600 ohm T1s with my Concerto, I use them about 95% of the time with my MAD tube amp.


----------



## Reputator

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> Nice to read that, Reputator, and lovely pic as well (is that one of them, whaddaya call it, kitchen paper towel holders, you're using as a "headphone stand" for your DT990???)


 


 Indeed it is! Necessity is the mother of invention, as they say.


----------



## MikeCD2020

I have packed the Concerto & T1 ready to ship back to Jan when he gets home after his well deserved break. I am really sorry to not have enjoyed this setup more, but am afraid that adding a StageDac would not change my experience greatly...


----------



## willie0405

Is it pair well with K701?


----------



## Reputator

Quote: 





willie0405 said:


> Is it pair well with K701?


 


 I personally don't think so. You can refer to my earlier post in this thread for more specifics.


----------



## elwappo99

Can anyone comment on the Concerto VS Phoenix? I know skylab has that combo, and I'd like to know a little bit more.  I think skylab mentioned SE vs SE the concerto is a significantly better amp. Any other comments? How does it compare balanced vs SE?


----------



## Skylab

SE for SE the Concerto is a better VALUE. Don't think I even said the Concerto was significantly better. 

 I no longer have the Phoenix though.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Concerto VS Phoenix? I know skylab has that combo, and I'd like to know a little bit more.  I think skylab mentioned SE vs SE the concerto is a significantly better amp. Any other comments? How does it compare balanced vs SE?


 

 Never had both at the same time. I would say the SE on the phoenix is better, but I have no way of verifying this. There is seemingly more energy and impact w/ phoenix, but again its not like I matched volumes and etc. The concerto seemed a little clearer, but the phoenix kicks really hard and overall has better detail.
   
  I always wanted to turn the volume up on the concerto, whereas with the phoenix I am happy keeping at a given position... but again lol could just be the lower positions are louder relative to the concerto.
   
  Either way you will be a very happy man. Bare in mind you are only using half of the phoenix if you use SE... Going balanced is a snap is your headphones have 4 conductor cables though... if not the concerto surely is the better deal, because the sound is very close and if you don't need xlr there is a lot of wasted options on the phoenix.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





skylab said:


> SE for SE the Concerto is a better VALUE. Don't think I even said the Concerto was significantly better.
> 
> I no longer have the Phoenix though.


 



  
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Never had both at the same time. I would say the SE on the phoenix is better, but I have no way of verifying this. There is seemingly more energy and impact w/ phoenix, but again its not like I matched volumes and etc. The concerto seemed a little clearer, but the phoenix kicks really hard and overall has better detail.
> 
> I always wanted to turn the volume up on the concerto, whereas with the phoenix I am happy keeping at a given position... but again lol could just be the lower positions are louder relative to the concerto.
> 
> Either way you will be a very happy man. Bare in mind you are only using half of the phoenix if you use SE... Going balanced is a snap is your headphones have 4 conductor cables though... if not the concerto surely is the better deal, because the sound is very close and if you don't need xlr there is a lot of wasted options on the phoenix.


 

 Thank you both very much for the quick replies! I have a ROC, and was thinking about upgrading. Your comments really helped quell my upgraditis


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Thank you both very much for the quick replies! I have a ROC, and was thinking about upgrading. Your comments really helped quell my upgraditis


 


 IMO, I would just stick with your sources, and use them to their fullest... you have a great dac and a great amp... why not start balancing your fav headphones? The LCD-2 and DX000 are a breeze to balance.... I don't see why you would want an SE upgrade when you already have the capacity for full balance... and the concerto is surely more of a sidegrade then a true upgrade.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> IMO, I would just stick with your sources, and use them to their fullest... you have a great dac and a great amp... why not start balancing your fav headphones? The LCD-2 and DX000 are a breeze to balance.... I don't see why you would want an SE upgrade when you already have the capacity for full balance... and the concerto is surely more of a sidegrade then a true upgrade.


 

 As soon as I can I want to balance the d7000 I have. I had a chance just a few days ago to balance the stock cable on the LCD-2. World of difference for them.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> As soon as I can I want to balance the d7000 I have. I had a chance just a few days ago to balance the stock cable on the LCD-2. World of difference for them.


 


  LOL! so you are posting here because....


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> LOL! so you are posting here because....


 


  I just read so many great things about the active balance in the Meier designs that I was really intrigued by how they would compare to other balanced amps.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I just read so many great things about the active balance in the Meier designs that I was really intrigued by how they would compare to other balanced amps.


 

 active ground and actually balanced design are two very different things... one amp has 4 ch and one has 3... one amp is using all 4 ch to amplify the music, one amp is only really using 2 and the third to clean up the signal. The Concerto is not a balanced amp, but it is nonetheless excellent.
   
  Definitely a superb amp, but I don't see what good it could do for you with your current set up, save make a nice collection addition.


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for all the supportive, informative and tantalizing reports of this all-'round amp's prowess, all. It has, for me, inspired huge confidence in this desert island giant slayer. Hmmmmmm... I like the ring of that. *Desert Island Giant Slayer.* You heard it here first. If you are ever stranded on an island and happen to be having a one-man meet with your record collection, this rig and, er... giants, I guess you'll be safe. Only time will tell if my ears agree. I will shortly be placing an order with Jan and cannot wait to see how the Concerto 'plays nice' with my DT990's and HD600's. Next up: hopefully LCD-2's.


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes! I just pulled the trigger on this 'DIGS'. I literally cannot wait until this amp is in my needy hands. Now, I have to decide what I should upgrade my V-DAC to, if that is even necessary. I am confident that the StageDAC is the way to go, but wonder if there is another entry as competitive in the $500-$600 (cost of the SDAC, with discount) price range. What about this StageDAC 'Slim' that keeps popping up in these threads? Any advice as to what to do would be very much appreciated.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Thanks for all the supportive, informative and tantalizing reports of this all-'round amp's prowess, all. It has, for me, inspired huge confidence in this desert island giant slayer. Hmmmmmm... I like the ring of that. *Desert Island Giant Slayer.* You heard it here first. If you are ever stranded on an island and happen to be having a one-man meet with your record collection, this rig and, er... giants, I guess you'll be safe. Only time will tell if my ears agree. I will shortly be placing an order with Jan and cannot wait to see how the Concerto 'plays nice' with my DT990's and HD600's. Next up: hopefully LCD-2's.


 

 Congrats! I am very confident you will adore the amp.
   
  The concerto is great with the LCD-2... but just wait until you hear what it can get the HD 600 to muster. Not that the HD 600 will sound better than the LCD-2, just comparatively the HD 600 skyrockets in performance. IMO of course... I was quite pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes, your comments on this Sokolov are one of the several very good reasons why I am looking forward to this amp. I am very glad for the relatively unanimous praise that this amp is a very good all-rounder for almost every top of the line (and thus middle of the line, too) set of cans. I am especially intrigued by what it will do for my HD600's, however. I like them a lot with my GLite + DPS, but I have the distinct impression that they have sooooo much more to offer. I look forward to reporting my findings. Go Team Meier! Go Team Senn!


----------



## audio.tech

will this amp pair well with ath-w1000x?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





audio.tech said:


> will this amp pair well with ath-w1000x?


 


  yes, very much so! Although I do not find the W1000X a very amp sensitive headphone.


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sokolov91,
   
  I just finished reading through the 43 pages of this forum, and i have to say the temptation to place an order for the Concerto is compelling, especially after considering all your views (as well as Skylab's, Macedonianhero's and many others) on how well it performs with so many high end headphones. Also, there appears to be a consensus for this amp to be the best in SS category under $1k. This makes me wonder why you no longer own it...was it purely an SE vs. balanced decision? Or was it because you opted for the synergy of the Phoenix with the Reference 5 DAC?
   
  Note: As an Audio-GD C2 owner, overall i feel it is lacking in refinement & precision and not exploiting the full potential of my DAC19 + D2000 set up (my iPod Touch has more resolution and better clarity driving the D2000s believe it or not!), hence the Concerto is extremely appealing to me at this point. Now the question is how much better is the Concerto vs the C2?
  As much as i have read fascinating things about the Concerto, my only reservation towards a purchase is that i have seen very few comparisons with other SS amps...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





vlach said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  good question.
   
  Selling my concerto was a tough move. Had I been able to afford it - I would have kept it. It did everything superbly and drove all my headphones.
   
  I wanted a phoenix because I had had my eye on it for a while and wanted to pair it with a Ref - 7. This was only supposed to be in the distant future... until I got wind of the production of the Ref - 7 series stopping (which was not entirely true because it is going to be going for another while... 2 years I hear) so I rushed out to get one. Turns out Kingwa offered a deal on getting a phoenix and a Ref - 7 and all the headphones I currently owned were very easy to balance.. (LCD-2 just swapped the cable, D7000 simply re-terminated it).
   
  I still have yet to receive my Ref - 7 but I am very happy with the phoenix. is it work almost 2X the concerto? definitely not, but I would maintain it is better... then again I am not comparing SE to SE.
   
  bottom line is the concerto is a killer amp that I would have loved to be able to afford, but upgradeitis got the best of me and I wanted to go balls out and not miss out on the Ref - 7 . Selling it was not motivated by lack of performance... if anything it showed be what a great amp could actually do for headphones.
   
  If you are not going balanced and want SS: get the concerto


----------



## vlach

Thank you for clarifying that, now i have a better understanding of the rationale behind your decision.
   
  With all the knowledge from members of this forum, i can't resist asking; what are the top 3 SS headphone amps considered to be the best under $1k? Not that i don't believe the Concerto to be #1, but i am very curious to know which 2 other amps would represent the closest competition?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## sampson_smith

Good question, vlach. I have a Concerto on the way and am a believer that the Meier amp is in the top three. Extensive research on the amp and a rather nice $700'ish asking price seem to indicate that _it is_ the best amp for $800 or less that money can buy. That said, what say you who champion another cost-effective SS amp? I bet that there are more than a few that would say the sub-$500 Gilmore Lite is worthy, at least for low impedance-rated cans.


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Good question, vlach. I have a Concerto on the way and am a believer that the Meier amp is in the top three. Extensive research on the amp and a rather nice $700'ish asking price seem to indicate that _it is_ the best amp for $800 or less that money can buy. That said, what say you who champion another cost-effective SS amp? I bet that there are more than a few that would say the sub-$500 Gilmore Lite is worthy, at least for low impedance-rated cans.


 

 I notice your Gilmore Lite is for sale. Hopefully your Concerto will arrive in time for a direct comparison?


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





vlach said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I certainly hope so. Jan has said that shipping from Germany to Canada should take approximately business 10 days, situating it to arrive sometime next week. I would love to do the comparison, but will likely only want to compare the two using my brother's Grados and the relatively easy-to-drive HD600's that I have enjoyed immensely on the GLite + DPS. (My Beyerdynamic DT990 600's are not driven well by the GLite, for obvious reasons.) Regardless, I cannot wait to get my needy ears on this amp, so to speak. Now I just have to decide on a cost-effective upgrade to my trusty V-DAC + DPS. I am thinking 'StageDAC', but need to seriously look into any other options that are available.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Congrats Vince...I'm sure you'll be very impressed! I have yet to hear a SS amp for under $1K that beats it (and a few more than $1K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that matter).


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I bought Alex Meir and i can honestly say out of all the solid state amps I heard including the GLite this amp is by a wide margin the best especially with all my headphones. It really is good if you decide to get the LCD2 and has a balanced neutral sound signature with detail and very good bass and power.


----------



## sampson_smith

Alex Meir? Do you mean the footballer?! I'm confused.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Alex Meir? Do you mean the footballer?! I'm confused.


 


  Alex's Meier he meant, as in the amp that I (Alex) had previously owned.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.tech

I have read the w1000x appreciation thread and you said that concerto paired well with w1000x but just for low-listening. I listen to music quite loud so I'm not sure that concerto will work best to me. Will it paired well with w1000x with loud-listening? Thank you
  
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





audio.tech said:


> I have read the w1000x appreciation thread and you said that concerto paired well with w1000x but just for low-listening. I listen to music quite loud so I'm not sure that concerto will work best to me. Will it paired well with w1000x with loud-listening? Thank you
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 That was more a critique of the headphone and not the amp. Personally I found it to be come much less linear at high volumes, and consequently like it at lower to mid volumes. IE bass and highs overwhelm the mids at loud volumes, and at low volumes sound "perfect". This is true of a lot of closed headphones though.
   
  The concerto will have no issues driving the W1000X to ear bleeding levels I assure you . Very clean and musical on the Concerto... at this price you really couldn't do better.


----------



## audio.tech

thank for the fast reply. I have decided to get this amp


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Alex Meir? Do you mean the footballer?! I'm confused.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

don't know why but I just think mid (especially vocal) in W1000x is thin with a bit sharp treble, I prefer tube amp for them sure.
   
  but if you mainly listen instrumental/classical/new ages music, then Concerto is a good choice of course.


----------



## sampson_smith

Anticipation... building. Bean count... rising! I have a desperate sorta feeling that my Concerto will be here today or tomorrow. At least I certainly hope so, as I just sold my GLite + DPS and have nary an amp to drive my cans. I cannot wait. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## PascalT

I just put in my order for my own Concerto.. hopefully Jan can make miracles happen quickly


----------



## sampson_smith

I now have the Concerto and will be burning it in over the weekend. Then:_ positive _impressions. (On first listen, it sounds rather amazing! Love that natural crossfeed.) So very happy that Jan was able to get it to me so rapidly. 10 business days _exactly_ from point of shipping.


----------



## Greeni

I now have a chance to listen to the Concerto, abeit in a system I am not familiar, and compared it against a Rudistor tube amp.
   
  While much has been said about this amp few description has been made of the timbre and tonality of this amp, and it is easy to understand why after audition. It does not seem to have a timbre of its own, and could best be described as transparent, at the same time avoiding being glassy.
   
  Impressive dynamic range and the glare associated with some solid state design is noticably absent. That said, it does not have the lush and liquidity of the Rudi either and is the more matter-of-fact of the two. Subjectively I found the Rudi more musical but the Concerto has a lot to be liked.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I was shutting things down for the night while listening to my iBasso D4 / SE535s and thought I'd just pop in my IEMs into my Concerto. And, well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I do hear a bit of hiss with my D4, but with the Concerto...dead silence! Absolutely black background in low gain. The sound stage is unbelievable for an IEM and the fact that a full sized headphone amp that can drive the LCD-2/HD800/T1 easily, it is so versatile that it can also drive really sensitive IEMs too...what an added bonus! Mind you the volume dial is set to 8 o'clock, I am really digging what I'm hearing.
   
  I am very impressed.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I was shutting things down for the night while listening to my iBasso D4 / SE535s and thought I'd just pop in my IEMs into my Concerto. And, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha yeah I remember thinking "What the hell" and plugging my TF10 in and going :0
   
  great stuff


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 The black background for me was what really caused my :0 moment. Even my FiiO E5 has a slight hiss with my SE535s. Very impressive design for a full sized amp to be so quiet, but yet still have a lot of head room for some power thirsty full sized headphones.


----------



## RazorJack

Santa came early this year:


   
  No, actually he didn't, my wallet took a hit but now I'm a proud owner of a beyerdynamic DT990/600Ω headphone and Meier Audio Corda Concerto amplifier, to be used with my Shanling PCD300A cd player as main source. Received the Concerto a few days ago, and the beyer 990 yesterday, I bought them both new.
   
  I had very high expectations for the Concerto, and I must say it has even exceeded them, so I'm very satisfied with it. It's amazing how silent, or pitch black, the sound level is when no music is playing, was almost scary the first time I realized how empty the background is. This must be due to the active balanced ground thing? I don't have much knowledge about electrical engineering or music production, but I do have a fairly good set of ears. The natural crossfeed filter obviously can make a world of difference on old recordings but in the many years I've been listening to music with headphones I can't say I've ever experienced fatigueing or disorientation due to extreme channel seperation so I don't think I'll need it. But it's still nice to have.
  Paired with the beyer 990/600 I'm hearing new things in albums I've been playing regularly since I was a kid, or I'm hearing the same thing in a different, much better way.
   
  I'm not really a good reviewer of audio products, but the way I see it, head-fi is all about enjoying music with decent equipment, and with my new toys I'm a pretty damn happy music lover!


----------



## sampson_smith

Awesome to hear, RazorJack! I am glad that you are digging the DT990 600/Concerto pairing as well. My, this amp is indeed blacker in background than anything else that I have ever heard. An amazing value for a top-performer, certainly.


----------



## PascalT

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> I'm not really a good reviewer of audio products, but the way I see it, head-fi is all about enjoying music with decent equipment, and with my new toys I'm a pretty damn happy music lover!


 


  and that is indeed what it is all about.  congrats on the new toys.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





pascalt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, indeed, but nonetheless I am appreciative of all head-fiers who had reviewed equipment or pen their impressions which has enabled a lot of us to make wiser and less hit-and-miss decisions.


----------



## debitsohn

if i buy any other full sized amp, it will be the concerto but only if i can keep my wa2 too. otherwise no more amps for me. ive read over and over all the great things people have been saying about Jan's work. I hope to try one sooner or later!


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

So... I joined the Concerto club today! Got a very nice, like-new condition amp via the For Sale forums here, and have been ignoring my other obligations tonight to enjoy it (right now, it's Gentle Giant's _Free Hand_ with my T1s). Honestly, on first impression, this amp does not blow away the Gilmore Lite with DPS -- they're in the same general vicinity with one another. A longer listen, however, seems to reveal the Concerto's strengths: detail, tone, soundstage, and control of deep bass. Quite pleased so far... and at least a little optimistic that I'll be able to stick with a Concerto/WA6SE combination for a while without getting "the bug" yet again...


----------



## Balmoral

I was thinking of getting the CONCERTO and the STAGEDAC as a pair, but the amp is no longer available in black.  Mr. Meier said that that was going to be permanent.  Silver really doesn't match the rest of my stuff.


----------



## BournePerfect

Man that sucks. Why would he do that? Although the silver Symphony is probably the sexiest amp/dac I've ever seen.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## hngls

Hmm.. the black Concerto is now a 'limited edition'...


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  To keep production costs as low as possible every new model is produced in one single large batch. When an amplifier like the CONCERTO is available in two colors I therefore have to estimate how much amplifiers are to be sold in each color.
   
  With the CONCERTO, for some reason or another, the black became much more popular than the silver model. As a result I only have silver models left. Actually, I'm a little bit surprised by this result. Personally I prefer the silver looks!  
   
  Please  be noted that there is still plenty of silver amplifiers available. A new production run is not to be expected within the next 6 months.
   
  Sorry,

 Jan


----------



## BournePerfect

I agree that silver looks the best, it's just that all my equipment is black lol. Although if I came across a silver Symphony, I'm sure I'd make an exception. 
   
  -Daniel


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for letting us know, Jan. Does this mean that the black version of the Concerto is fully discontinued, or will there be another batch procured in approximately 6 months time, if significant interest allows?
   
  If it so happens that there will be no more of the 'more popular' black model produced, I have a feeling that the general impression here will then be that after the silver model runs out, the Concerto as we now know it will be discontinued. Following this, speculation about a replacement or significant update to the Corda Concerto.  (I personally love my silver desert island giant slayer, and would prefer to see it as a long-time Meier offering.  It does almost everything very well, including giving giants a run for their wallets!)


----------



## BournePerfect

I came in to say that. Jan probably has another fllagship amp in the works, maybe an ortho specific one? Not that the Concerto is a slouch by any means...interesting.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,
   
  > Does this mean that the black version of the Concerto is fully discontinued, or will there be another batch procured in approximately 6 months time
   
  > Following this, speculation about a replacement or significant update to the Corda Concerto.
   
  The CONCERTO will not be produced anymore so it will only be available in Silver from now on. However, there is still plenty of stock for at least half a year.
   
  What will come next? To be honest, I've no idea yet. Over the last 10 years Meier-Audio has grown from a hobby to a company that is almost too large to handle by one single person (actually last week I had my 10th anniversary!!    A lot has been done to handle this continuous growth, especially outsourcing of the production has helped a lot, but this year I've decided that I no longer want to grow. Enough is enough. However, this implies that I gradually will reduce my sales-programm. Right now I have 8 different models and that is too much. Some models will not be replaced by a successor when they're sold out. Which ones? Sorry, I haven't decided on that one yet. Just wait and you will see.
   
  Cheers
   
  Jan


----------



## sampson_smith

My word! Thanks for letting us know, straight up, Jan. I wish you the best with whatever you choose to do, but-- given the near-unanimous praise over the last year for your newest amp-- I wish that the Concerto be given a longer production life. Who am I to complain, as I do already have a Concerto and no plans at all to upgrade, but as an amp that can drive nearly everything very well, I figured it would become your standby, as it has ours. That said, thanks for the awesome product. Truly, music to my ears! 
   
  Best regards,
   
  Vincent


----------



## Zoide

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> I came in to say that. Jan probably has another fllagship amp in the works, maybe an ortho specific one? Not that the Concerto is a slouch by any means...interesting.
> 
> -Daniel


 


  That would be awesome!


----------



## sampson_smith

_Ortho-specific?!_ Isn't it widely believed that the Concerto is one of the best matches for the LCD-2 and HE-5LE? One day I dream of trying out the former pairing. But first, HE-5LE's!


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> _Ortho-specific?!_ Isn't it widely believed that the Concerto is one of the best matches for the LCD-2 and HE-5LE? One day I dream of trying out the former pairing. But first, HE-5LE's!


 


  It definitely does... my time with the concerto and LCD-2 was definitely awesome... just like the concerto with any other headphone.
   
  That doesn't mean it is the best match for orthos... it is a great match, but something class a with a little bit more power would technically be better I suppose... either way it sounds amazing and should more than satisfy you.


----------



## Zoide

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> _Ortho-specific?!_ Isn't it widely believed that the Concerto is one of the best matches for the LCD-2 and HE-5LE? One day I dream of trying out the former pairing. But first, HE-5LE's!


 


  Well, at least ortho-specific for the extremely power-hungry HE-6


----------



## sampson_smith

Fair enough. I get it now! Thanks those who have rung in to let me know that my LCD-2/Concerto dreams are not far-fetched, however. Isn't HiFiMAN working on an amp for the HE-6, specifically (much like the EF-5, which is often said the best power option for the HE-5LE)?

  
  Quote: 





zoide said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank I

sad if Jan stops producing the Concerto. IMO it was the best solid state amp I heard for headphones.It was a very good match with both the LCD2 and the T1. It is powerful and musical and handled both cans very well. On a positive note if it is discontinued the price will drive higher for used ones. Jan should reconsider and since it is a winner why mess with it unless it can be improved upon. If i wasn't such a tube nut I would have kept it but the idea of adding speakers to my headfi rig was just too tempting.  For me IMO tubes are better at musicality but the Concerto was no slouch in this area.


----------



## PascalT

I got the amp a few days ago and so far I am very impressed with it. I always thought i would always be a "tube guy" but the Concerto has definitely changed my mind. The clarity and detail I am getting on the T1, *without* losing any of its fun, is pretty amazing. I look fwd to how the sound develops further with more usage.
   
  One question.. On some music there's some harsh treble highs that really bothers me, mostly on rock/alt music when there's electrical guitars going. Note that this was also the case with my other amp. Is this a problem with the recordings themselves or in my rig?


----------



## Zoide

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Fair enough. I get it now! Thanks those who have rung in to let me know that my LCD-2/Concerto dreams are not far-fetched, however. Isn't HiFiMAN working on an amp for the HE-6, specifically (much like the EF-5, which is often said the best power option for the HE-5LE)?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 

 Yeah, there will be an EF-6, but it'll be a few months as far as I know.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





frank i said:


> sad if Jan stops producing the Concerto. IMO it was the best solid state amp I heard for headphones.It was a very good match with both the LCD2 and the T1. It is powerful and musical and handled both cans very well. On a positive note if it is discontinued the price will drive higher for used ones. Jan should reconsider and since it is a winner why mess with it unless it can be improved upon. If i wasn't such a tube nut I would have kept it but the idea of adding speakers to my headfi rig was just too tempting.  For me IMO tubes are better at musicality but the Concerto was no slouch in this area.


 


  If it is discontinued I can only imagine that the reason is that something better is on its way. The Concerto has been a success as far as I can tell from peoples reactions around here.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





pascalt said:


> I got the amp a few days ago and so far I am very impressed with it. I always thought i would always be a "tube guy" but the Concerto has definitely changed my mind. The clarity and detail I am getting on the T1, *without* losing any of its fun, is pretty amazing. I look fwd to how the sound develops further with more usage.
> 
> One question.. On some music there's some harsh treble highs that really bothers me, mostly on rock/alt music when there's electrical guitars going. Note that this was also the case with my other amp. Is this a problem with the recordings themselves or in my rig?


 

 If you hear it across multiple pieces of gear, with the same headphone (or multiple ones), it is either the headphone(s) or the recording... source/amp is not going to change a lot unless you really use something poor, or not suited for your headphone -which is not the case so I would say it is very much likely your recordings... and that sucks because you can't do much about it.


----------



## tim_j_thomas

I'm thinking of upgrading my HR Microamp w/ DM for the Concerto and would appreciate everyone's thoughts and comments.  Is the upgrade "significant"?  Would you do it?
   
  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





tim_j_thomas said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my HR Microamp w/ DM for the Concerto and would appreciate everyone's thoughts and comments.  Is the upgrade "significant"?  Would you do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 


  I had the HR Micro Amp for my bedside rig (that my wife very quickly nixed) and ended up selling it for the Concerto (I've got 2 amps in my main rig...1 SS and 1 tube) and my answer is:
   
YES! 
   
  The HR Micro amp is great and very portable (and for it's size packs quite a punch), but it is bested in every way by the Concerto.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I was quietly hoping that Jan was developing an amp that is a step up to the Concerto but if you read his post further up, it seems that he is rationalizing his product line and it does read like no more Concerto and no more new amp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wish I had mis-read it.


----------



## akart

Jan will be shipping my amp + dac + T1 soon ... :-D


----------



## sampson_smith

Oooo... Sounds like you will have a pretty amazing rig on your hands. I am currently contemplating picking up a StageDAC in the very near future! Does anybody happen to know if the 'natural crossfeed'-- found on both the Concerto and StageDAC, in elaborated form-- is meant to be 'on' on both the DAC and amp. I kind of worry that more than being redundant, this may be deleterious to the sound quality. Or *fingers crossed* does it actually improve the stereo image of what you are hearing?
  
  Quote: 





akart said:


> Jan will be shipping my amp + dac + T1 soon ... :-D


----------



## akart

I think if you are getting both, my guess would be to switch off crossfeed on the CONCERTO, and control crossfeed only through the STAGEDAC. If you want to completely eliminate crossfeed, you can switch off crossfeed on the STAGEDAC and CONCERTO. I am planning to keep crossfeed permanently switched off on the CONCERTO and control if solely by using the STAGEDAC. And since the STAGEDAC is a great DAC, SQ should be fine.
  
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Oooo... Sounds like you will have a pretty amazing rig on your hands. I am currently contemplating picking up a StageDAC in the very near future! Does anybody happen to know if the 'natural crossfeed'-- found on both the Concerto and StageDAC, in elaborated form-- is meant to be 'on' on both the DAC and amp. I kind of worry that more than being redundant, this may be deleterious to the sound quality. Or *fingers crossed* does it actually improve the stereo image of what you are hearing?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## sampson_smith

Looking forward to your impressions, akart! ... I suspected as much. The natural crossfeed component of the StageDAC is certainly more elaborate than the Concerto's and will likely be the one that I control this unique option with. Personally, I prefer the crossfeed to be 'on' all of the time. It provides fuller-body and a little bit better image placement, I think. This is also great for early jazz stereo recordings (i.e. all great jazz from the 60's). Highly recommended!


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

I went to the Meier website but couldn't find any place to order. Is the website the place to order online???


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> I went to the Meier website but couldn't find any place to order. Is the website the place to order online???


 


  You have to email Jan to order... Don't worry... he doesn't bite and is an absolute pleasure to talk to.
   
  He puts your name on the reserve list, and usually gets your order out the day of if everything is in stock (which it usually is).
   
  He accepts payments via paypal and bank transfer, but you have to email him here meier-audio@t-online.de.


----------



## gopack87

Just email Jan and he'll guide you through the purchasing steps


----------



## sampson_smith

Email is the way to go. Jan is a perfect gentleman, and rather excellent to get informed and order from.  The Corda Concerto is a small wonder and highly recommended. _I love my Concerto and HE-5LE pairing._ Next up: StageDAC!


----------



## Junliang

Received my meier audio combo..
  the stagedac and the concerto 
   
  And wow, is the size great !
  Didn't it was so small until I saw it in person.
   
  Still trying to figure out who those switches on the stagedac does.
   
  but yeah, the concerto is great, with the jh16 twagged, the difference was surely audible even for my ears..
   
  a complain is that whenever I plug in my jh16, there will be this static sound, and now and then, there will be a buzz sound, i was so scare that it is frying up my jh16..
  any idea ?
   
  now to wait for my lcd 2 to arrive..


----------



## pekingduck

I haven't heard any buzz sound with my JH13 but I do hear some static noise when I adjust the volume. Here's what Jan told me
   
  Quote:


> Yes, this is normal behaviour. The volume is changed by switching electromechanical relais. During the switching within a few milliseconds the gain is first lowered and then set to the new gain again. This results is small "bleeps".
> 
> Enjoy!


 
   
   
  Congrats on the Meier Combo..I'm loving them with my JH13's and HD800's


----------



## sampson_smith

That is what Jan told me as well. Perfectly normal, and especially apparent when on of the central LED's (showing volume) goes on or off. Basically, the volume cuts out for a millisecond, resulting in the clicking/popping noise, varying in intensity/presence depending on what the current output signal is.
   
  Now, another issue with hopefully an easy, dependable fix: My Concerto has started to hum noticeably from the chassis on the upper right side when the power is on. I recall reading about ways to dampen the vibrations (causing the hum) using blue tak. Is this really the best option? I would hate for it to fall off the underside and cause problems with the board/caps/resistors below. Any ideas, especially from those that have experienced and remedied this?


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks for the email address. Currently I'm running my rig through USB from my comp, I don't think the Concerto with the DAC combo has a USB input correct? So I'm probably gonna have to buy a separate DAC if I want to listen from my computer right?


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  NOPE stagedac does USB but only up to 16/44.1 IIRC
   
  However you are much better off buying a proper soundcard than these overpriced USB things.. SPDIF to the stagedac and concerto with a decent soundcard would be an excellent combo.
   
  USB is just for people who do not know how to use computers well enough to install a soundcard...
   
  The Asus Xonar line is a great one... bit perfect... take power from the PSU and not the mobo...excellent quality even on their own as a DAC...
   
  USB is for suckers 
   
  Do SPDIF and get up to 24/192


----------



## NumLock

Waiting sucks. Waiting for the Concerto/StageDAC combo and the LCD-2. I hope I get the amp and dac before Christmas at least.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





numlock said:


> Waiting sucks. Waiting for the Concerto/StageDAC combo and the LCD-2. I hope I get the amp and dac before Christmas at least.


 


  Oh god are you in for one big surprise.


----------



## RazorJack

Quote: 





numlock said:


> Waiting sucks. Waiting for the Concerto/StageDAC combo and the LCD-2. I hope I get the amp and dac before Christmas at least.


 


 Received my package from Dr. Meier only 4 days after first contacting him! But I'm from The Netherlands and he let me transfer the payment to his Dutch bank account, which is basically instant, and shipping from Germany only took 2 days!  But you're right, waiting for a Concerto sucks, those were four long days...! 


  
  Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Awesome to hear, RazorJack! I am glad that you are digging the DT990 600/Concerto pairing as well. My, this amp is indeed blacker in background than anything else that I have ever heard. An amazing value for a top-performer, certainly.


 


 I'm curious, do you use the Concerto's high gain setting for your DT990/600 ? I find that a bit too loud. After the third or fourth step it's way too loud on most recordings, and in the steps inbetween the volume steps increase is too much to be able to set a comfortable level. So I'm using the low gain and usually the volume is right for me near the 10th step.
  The Hotaudio DAC-WOW is known to have an extremely loud line-out signal, and when I use the Shanling PCD300A cd player as source I set its volume to max as.
  I do like to listen at not-too-loud sound levels at fear for damaging my hearing (I'm the kind of guy who uses earplugs at concerts too...), and sometimes I listen several hours non-stop.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> I haven't heard any buzz sound with my JH13 but I do hear some static noise when I adjust the volume. Here's what Jan told me
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


  And that is one of the truly amazing things about the Concerto...powerful enough to drive my HD800s, T1s, and LCD-2s, but sensitive enough with ZERO noise floor to power my SE535s to incredible heights! One very versatile amp that sounds amazing with many headphones (maybe not the greatest with Grado's, but everything else I've thrown at it).


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My experiences mirror this... truly is amazing how you can plug in just about ANYTHING and have them sound amazing, if not at their best.
   
  DX 700, W1000X, LCD-2, HD 600, TF 10, SA5K, D7000.... all quite different sounding and with varying technical needs... all sounded superb via the concerto.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> And that is one of the truly amazing things about the Concerto...powerful enough to drive my HD800s, T1s, and LCD-2s, but sensitive enough with ZERO noise floor to power my SE535s to incredible heights! One very versatile amp that sounds amazing with many headphones (maybe not the greatest with Grado's, but everything else I've thrown at it).


 
   
  About the Concerto and Grados... while I agree that it's not the best with RS-1s, I've found that I actually prefer the Concerto with HF-2s when compared to the WA6SE and MAD Ear+ HD. The Concerto does an excellent job of keeping the HF-2's potentially boomy bass under tight control.


----------



## sampson_smith

Great to hear, Olias. I have wanted to get another pair of HF-2's for some time and this is very encouraging news.


----------



## akart

I am waiting for my Concerto + StageDAC + T1. Already been 10 days


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That makes complete sense...and their (the HF2's) more subdued treble would be helped out by the very neutral Concerto too.


----------



## Junliang

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I read many reviews about concerto having ZERO noise floor even with iems..
  but I'm not sure man, when I use my jh16 direct to the concerto with a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adaptor, I can hear some hiss when music is not playing and at normal listening volume.
  Only when I plug in my JH16 into the concerto with an impedance adaptor(75ohms), then is the problem solved.
   
  And even so, I still experience much bleep and "boom" noise which is so irritating and do not know how to solve.
  I experience these bleep and boom noise when
  1) When I plug the plug of the jh16 into the concerto
  2) when the music is on go, without the change of the volume
   
  Why can't the amp be totally slient when I plug in my earphone into it ?
  Or is my concerto faulty ?
   
  Any similar findings from JH16 users ? Cause in the end, the jh16 has impedance of 18ohms while the jh13 has 28ohms of impedance
   
  But I am really satisfied with its sq man, luckily I took a step back away from balanced and decided to walk the full SE path..
   
   
  EDIT: I checked my rca cables and its fine, so now its either my audio adaptor(3.5mm to 6.3mm) or the amp.. and i only got one adaptor =(.. time to go and buy one..


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





junliang said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I actually hear no hiss with my SE535s which are quite sensitive with the Concerto...but I do hear a slight hiss with them and my iPod Classic...go figure. What is your low gain setting set to -6 or -12dB? That may be the difference.


----------



## Junliang

what do you mean ?
  My gain switch on the concerto is pointing down, which shows low gain setting, but how do you set it to be -6dB or -12dB ?
   
  And you se535 has an impedance of 36ohms, even higher than jh13..
   
  I guess its the low impedance of the jh16 of a mere 18ohms to be the problem here..


----------



## akart

What are examples of really well mastered CDs or HD Tracks that I can listen to on a Concerto + StageDAC + T1 combination?
   
  Thanks,
  akart


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





akart said:


> What are examples of really well mastered CDs or HD Tracks that I can listen to on a Concerto + StageDAC + T1 combination?
> 
> Thanks,
> akart


 


  the "open your ears" head-fi test CD is a good sampler for what a system can do... all tracks are well recorded.


----------



## akart

Thank you very much. I will check this out.
  
  Quote: 





sokolov91 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





akart said:


> Thank you very much. I will check this out.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  its at HD tracks BTW i forgot to mention.
   
  Bare in mind that 24/192 isn't really all they make it out to be. REAL 24 bit would deafen you quickly.  the quality of the recording/mastering is what matters most considering 16 bit gives you 96 dB (max volume) which will already cause hearing problems long term.


----------



## wht

Quote: 





junliang said:


> what do you mean ?
> My gain switch on the concerto is pointing down, which shows low gain setting, but *how do you set it to be -6dB or -12dB *?
> 
> And you se535 has an impedance of 36ohms, even higher than jh13..
> ...


 
   
  The explanation and instructions are in the manual.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





wht said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Beat me to it...that's correct, you may want to read your user manual.


----------



## Junliang

Okay, I just try it.
   
  So whats the main purpose of this ?
  To increase the main gain ?
   
  But in the case of iem usage, isn't it best to keep the gain at the lowest possible ?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





junliang said:


> Okay, I just try it.
> 
> So whats the main purpose of this ?
> To increase the main gain ?
> ...


 
   
  It will lower the gain on the Low Gain from -6dB to -12dB....so you should be able to listen to IEMs on low gain. The High Gain is unaffected.


----------



## Junliang

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You mean if i remove those black "connectors" from s8, s9 and s10, it will reduce the low gain ?
  And I thought it increases the gain.
  Need to go and test it again.
   
  Thanks


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





junliang said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That I'm not sure...mine was setup default to the -12dB range. The instructions are in the manual. I would start there.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Junliang

According to the manual..
  it said"  For medium sensitive headphones, it is possible to increase the gain of the lower gain setting by 6 dB. For this please remove... ...Now the gain switch will effect a change in gain of 10dB only."
   
  Which tallies with what I heard, increasing in gain, instead of what you said of reducing in gain...


----------



## PascalT

Got my LCD-2s yesterday, and I can say the Concerto really pairs with them VERY well. Much better than with the T1.. It balances out the LCD-2's sound signature perfectly. With the T1 I definitely felt like it was too bright to my liking, but 3 ppl i've A/B with preferred the T1s.. so what do I know.  I guess I just like bassy/punchy/dark sound.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





junliang said:


> According to the manual..
> it said"  For medium sensitive headphones, it is possible to increase the gain of the lower gain setting by 6 dB. For this please remove... ...Now the gain switch will effect a change in gain of 10dB only."
> 
> Which tallies with what I heard, increasing in gain, instead of what you said of reducing in gain...


 

 So I guess it was set on the lower gain. So it must be your overly sensitive IEMs. Funny, for universal IEMs, the Shures are about as sensitive as I've found. But I hear zero noise floor with the Concerto; I even hear more background noise out of my iPod.


----------



## RazorJack

The Concerto has a dead silent noise floor with everything I've stuck into it so far: DT990/600, DT770pro/80, MDR-V6, MDR-EX82 (in-ear), very old HD430, and even some gaming headsets and el cheapo earbuds that came with my old discman, and regardless of using a 3,5 mm -> 6,3 mm plug. Amazing!
   
  I believe I've asked this before, but is it weird or wrong that I'm using the low gain for my DT990/600? When I set it to high the volume steps are too much to be able to set a comfortable sound level, after the third or fourth step it's already too loud for me.


----------



## Junliang

I really think the problem lies in my concerto..
   
  When listening to music at times, there will be a sizzle noise follow by loud buzz, totally unlike the "dead" silent that you guys are reporting..
   
  Time to make a call..


----------



## Junliang

Ok confirm, the problem lies with the amp.
   
  Changed the RCA cable, change the power supply cable, tried using my audio technica AD700, change the 3.5mm to 6.3mm adaptor, the problem still persist.
   
  1) plugging in of the headphone causes some static sound << if it this problem alone, i can understand as its quite normal.
   
  2) when flipping up the gain switch, there is a pop sound on the left channel Only.
   
  3) when the music is playing, be it on my jh16 or ad700, there will be a sizzling noise, then it will slowing grow louder into a zapping noise, then to a popping sound, in which i try to turn down the volume, change the mode on the concerto, check my dac, interconnects, all doesn't affect the popping noise.
   
  Thats why my friend and I concluded that it was channel imbalance problem.
   
  Forward to Jan Meier about this issue.
   
  Wonder what will be done..


----------



## Junliang

just a question: does your amp make a pop sound when you on the gain switch ?


----------



## Junliang

Ok, Jan advised me to send the amp back to them.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





junliang said:


> Ok, Jan advised me to send the amp back to them.


 


  He will fix it or replace the amp. His reputation is very good. Sounds like there is an issue that need to get a fix for sure.


----------



## iApple

concerto is my best amp i've ever heard so far


----------



## vlach

Quote: 





iapple said:


> concerto is my best amp i've ever heard so far


 
   
  Out of curiosity, what other amps have you tried?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





iapple said:


> concerto is my best amp i've ever heard so far


 


  so far  thats really good.. I thought the same when I started with the Meier Cantate.2 
   
  btw this is an excellent DAC/Amp combo..


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I just ordered a silver Concerto and Stage DAC combination.  Jan responded within 15 minutes of my initial email.  The amp and DAC were shipped out today, and he said it should take about two weeks to arrive here (Northern Michigan).
   
  I already have a WA6SE, which I love (although it is not totally silent, which I have heard the Concerto is) and will keep, at least for awhile.  It will nice to have a tube amp and a solid state amp.  
   
  My planned hookup will be to connect both my Marantz 5003 CD player and a Mac Mini running iTunes (Apple Lossless) to the Stage DAC using coaxial for the CD player and optical for the Mini.  Then on to the Concerto, and to my headphones.
   
  I will probably also connect the RCA analog outs from the CD player directly to the WA6SE, using the CD player's internal DAC, which is quite good.  
  The iTunes library on the Mac Mini will be eventually be controlled with an iPad.
   
  I do like the tube sound of the Woo, but the faint noise it produces bothers me a little; it's only audible when no music is playing, but I'm hoping that what I've read about the dead silence of the Concerto is true.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





red jacket mike said:


> I just ordered a silver Concerto and Stage DAC combination.  Jan responded within 15 minutes of my initial email.  The amp and DAC were shipped out today, and he said it should take about two weeks to arrive here (Northern Michigan).
> 
> I already have a WA6SE, which I love (although it is not totally silent, which I have heard the Concerto is) and will keep, at least for awhile.  It will nice to have a tube amp and a solid state amp.
> 
> ...


 

 Jan made a deal with the devil and as such it is impossible to hear noise on the concerto... well in my experience at any rate . Even my most sensitive IEMs could never hiss or hum or anything at any volume.
   
  No question it is an excellent design.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

The Concerto is the quietest amp I've owned... if no music is playing, it's impossible to tell whether the amp is turned on or not.
   
  Interestingly enough, the WA6SE is the quietest _tube_ amp I've ever used... mine is dead silent, much more so than the Mapletrees or other tube amps I've owned. I've read conflicting reports from others about their WA6SEs, though.


----------



## akart

I own a concerto and stagedac combination, and I tried very hard to listen to any hum or background noise with the volume knob on full in high gain (using beyerdynamic T1) - and I could not hear anything - absolutely black.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

It's great to hear that the Concerto is totally quiet.  My WA6SE has such a faint hum, it's very difficult to hear at all, but it's there.
   
  If I pause the music, and the furnace and/or refrigerator is not running, I still can't usually hear it, but then, if I turn the volume off and switch off the amp power, I can hear the hum stop.
   
  I went through the whole procedure checking for ground loops, bad interconnects, hum coming from source components, tubes, etc.; everything is working fine, but the faint hum is coming from the amp, and even though it does not affect listening at all, I know it's there.
   
   
  I live in a former copper mining area, and when I was a kid, the stamp mill near our house would make incessant noise all night long, which I easily learned to sleep through.  But when the shift changed at 3 a.m., and the equipment was shut down briefly, I always woke up.
   
  I have been wanting a choice of tubes and SS amps for awhile, though, so even if my Woo was dead silent I would still probably be getting the Concerto.  Hopefully my LCD-2s will be available soon, too (Dec. 3 preorder) so I will have lots of new combinations to try out.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

One other question; do the Concerto and the Stage DAC come with AC power cords?  The website doesn't mention whether or not they do.


----------



## pekingduck

No they don't come with power cords..


----------



## sampson_smith

Hmmm... That was certainly not the case with my Concerto. As best I recall, it did come with a power cord that was of rather beefy, good-quality workmanship. I use a Zu Birth cable for that, instead, and quickly stowed away the stock cable, if I remember correctly. I have no idea about the StageDAC, however.


----------



## pekingduck

Oh really..I guess it's bcos Meier did not have cords with the appropriate plug for my country


----------



## Djankie

Already owning this amp + dtt 990 pro (love this combination ).  
   
  I listen mainly to rock/swingy music/blues and also reggae, hip hop and pop.
   
  I'm looking for new high-end cans.
  Which headphone would you consider?
   
  - sennheiser HD 800 (1000 euro)
  -LCD-2                     (1000 euro)
  -beyerdynamic t1      (900 euro)
   
  Thx for the input.


----------



## akart

I live in the US and received 2 power cords - pretty meaty ones actually - one for the stagedac and one for the concerto. Jan was also kind enough to throw in an optical cable and USB without me asking for it.
  
  Quote: 





red jacket mike said:


> One other question; do the Concerto and the Stage DAC come with AC power cords?  The website doesn't mention whether or not they do.


----------



## akart

I love the sound from the T1 - very transparent and detailed with the concerto + stagedac combination.
  
  Quote: 





djankie said:


> Already owning this amp + dtt 990 pro (love this combination ).
> 
> I listen mainly to rock/swingy music/blues and also reggae, hip hop and pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## sampson_smith

The T1 does well with the Concerto, eh? I am currently enjoying my DT990 600's with it, and wonder if anyone out there have been noticing similar. So much has been said about Beyer's requiring tubes to sound their best, I often wonder if I am hearing the bassy DT990's at the top of their potential. How about DT880 600's, as well? I wonder if the very detailed, slightly bright Concerto pairs well with these fairly high register/highly resolving cans?


----------



## willie0405

Which one change the stock fuse?Any suggestions ?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> The T1 does well with the Concerto, eh? I am currently enjoying my DT990 600's with it, and wonder if anyone out there have been noticing similar. So much has been said about Beyer's requiring tubes to sound their best, I often wonder if I am hearing the bassy DT990's at the top of their potential. How about DT880 600's, as well? I wonder if the very detailed, slightly bright Concerto pairs well with these fairly high register/highly resolving cans?


 


  The Concerto and T1s do work very well together...no doubt to my ears. But, I still prefer them (and all 600 ohm beyers) with tubest to get the most out of them. I should hopefully have my new Woo WA2 in late next week and as it's an OTL amp, even better suited for the T1s over my MAD Ear+HD.


----------



## NumLock

It's been a month since I ordered my Concerto and StageDAC 
  I think it might be held up in customs.


----------



## tim_j_thomas

Quote: 





numlock said:


> It's been a month since I ordered my Concerto and StageDAC
> I think it might be held up in customs.


 
   
  My concerto just arrived last week.  It took about a month.


----------



## sokolov91

Quote: 





djankie said:


> Already owning this amp + dtt 990 pro (love this combination ).
> 
> I listen mainly to rock/swingy music/blues and also reggae, hip hop and pop.
> 
> ...


 

 I would go with the LCD-2 having heard all of those and currently owning 2 of them.
   
  LCD-2 + Concerto is very much a world class sounding pairing with a "budget" pricetag.


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes, it was your rave reviews of the MAD EAR+HD, in part, that has me thinking that the Beyer's really want (read: not 'need') tubes. I wonder how well a pair of DT880 600's would compare to the DT990's and hope to do a direct comparison with the Concerto, at some point. Feel free to let us know how the WA2 compares to both the Meier and the MAD, when you get a chance!
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akart

Mine arrived after more than 20 days. It is usually held up by customs. They take apart all the tape on the boxes and look at what is inside.
  
  Quote: 





numlock said:


> It's been a month since I ordered my Concerto and StageDAC
> I think it might be held up in customs.


----------



## NumLock

Quote: 





tim_j_thomas said:


> My concerto just arrived last week.  It took about a month.


 
  Quote: 





akart said:


> Mine arrived after more than 20 days. It is usually held up by customs. They take apart all the tape on the boxes and look at what is inside.


 


 I bet the guys at customs are listen to the Concerto, haha.
  Jan told me 2 weeks but you guys had to wait 20 to 30 days then that makes me feel better.


----------



## akart

Yeah, 2 weeks will not happen - especially if you ordered it in December - because of all the Christmas and New Year's gifts going around. I found that all the tapes on the inside packages were cut - that can only mean that the customs' folks were meddling with it ...
  
  Quote: 





numlock said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NumLock

Nevermind, they came in today. It took exactly 1 month. I ordered on the 15th of December.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Yes, it was your rave reviews of the MAD EAR+HD, in part, that has me thinking that the Beyer's really want (read: not 'need') tubes. I wonder how well a pair of DT880 600's would compare to the DT990's and hope to do a direct comparison with the Concerto, at some point. Feel free to let us know how the WA2 compares to both the Meier and the MAD, when you get a chance!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Will do. I'm thinking the WA2 will be the better match for the T1s (and likely HD800s/LCD-2s). But the MAD is breath taking with my RS1i and Ed. 8s.


----------



## willie0405

i got the amp last week and really like it,very very smooth sound with DT880/600.
  Thanks for Skylab great reviews.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

So...
   
  90% sure I'm gonna order the Meier Concerto/DAC units sometime soon. The HR Ultra/DPS better defend her turf or risk getting toppled from the heap and kicked to the curb.

 Any predictions which will come out ahead in the end?


----------



## brasewel

My StageDac + Concerto came in 2 days ago. Took 16 days to get here, however I bought them used from someone in Switzerland. Was surprised that customs left the box untouched. Must have been lucky.


----------



## GTL

Is the stagedac->concerto->HD800 a good combo?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





gtl said:


> Is the stagedac->concerto->HD800 a good combo?


 


  Absolutely...but I prefer the HD800s with either of my two tube amps.


----------



## pekingduck

Just noticed the Concerto (and the Symphony.2 too) is now SOLD OUT on Meier Audio!!!
   
  Can't wait for the next killer amp from Jan


----------



## brasewel

I hope he comes out with a balanced amp and dac. I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fantoon

The Concerto is currently sold out, I wonder if there will be more units...


----------



## RazorJack

oh wow, glad I got mine last year, think I was the last who got a black one directly from Meier 
  I'm wondering when/if the Stagedac will also get sold out anytime soon, already the silver version is no longer available. Was planning to get one soon, but not just yet, must... resist...
   
  Curious as to whether or not there will be any new Meier products at all. Didn't he, like, sort of suggest that he was basically working his way towards quitting with Meier Audio, sometime ago?


----------



## brasewel

I hope not...


----------



## Skylab

He did post here that he did not plan to increase the number of products he makes...I took it more as perhaps he was going to turn to some higher end, lower volume products, but that was ONLY MY guessing, I have no knowledge of what he plans to do.


----------



## Szadzik

I talked to Jan just yesterday and he said Concerto, StageDAC and Symphony are gone for good. New product line should be ready in a few months. No indication of what they will be.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I talked to Jan just yesterday and he said Concerto, StageDAC and Symphony are gone for good. New product line should be ready in a few months. No indication of what they will be.


 

 In that case I treasure my Concerto even more! It has given me so many hours of musical joy so far.


----------



## pekingduck

^^ But the StageDAC is still available on Meier's site


----------



## Fantoon

That's probably what's left of the stock.
  
  Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> ^^ But the StageDAC is still available on Meier's site


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I talked to Jan just yesterday and he said Concerto, StageDAC and Symphony are gone for good. New product line should be ready in a few months. No indication of what they will be.


 


 I'm gong to make an educated guess... there will be one DAC (optionally balanced), one amp (optionally balanced), and maybe a portable dac/amp. That's just wild speculation though


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I'm gong to make an educated guess... there will be one DAC (optionally balanced), one amp (optionally balanced), and maybe a portable dac/amp. That's just wild speculation though


 


  I have asked Jan and he said that there won't be any upgrade to StageDAC. The new amp will be up in about half a years time. Meh!


----------



## leezz

Is it normal I have to put the volume to 01.00 for me to enjoy music at the right volume?
   
  Gain setting is set on high.
   
  Source: eac's through foobar wasapi 16 bits.
   
  thnx for replies


----------



## MacedonianHero

leezz said:


> Is it normal I have to put the volume to 01.00 for me to enjoy music at the right volume?
> 
> Gain setting is set on high.
> 
> ...




What headphones are you using? How loud do you like it?


----------



## BrianMendoza

Quote:


leezz said:


> Is it normal I have to put the volume to 01.00 for me to enjoy music at the right volume?
> 
> Gain setting is set on high.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not sure about your source, because I don't know much about it, but I had a similar situation as you BEFORE I got my DAC.
   
  I was going without a DAC for a while, to fund for the StageDAC, and even with the high gain on my Concerto alone, I had to go real high on the volume dial too.
   
  Now since adding my StageDAC I can't go past 10 o'clock. So I'm guessing you're in the same situation... Also, The StageDAC has a high/low gain setting, so you might want to check your source for that too.


----------



## zenpunk

I just don't undesrtand why he stopped producing the Concerto, which is such a great and well received amp, if he doesn't have anything new for at least 6 months???:rolleyes: Maybe is taking a long break in Hawaii or Bali.


----------



## Armaegis

Probably because it's hard to do R&D and sales at the same time when you're a one man show. Jan told me once that winter time is for sales, so I imagine spring/summer is when he works on new stuff.


----------



## leezz

MacedonianHero,
   
  Im using the beyer t1 with the Concerto. Im not used to loud music at all, but the only way for me to have a "full" perception, I need to set the volume quite high on the concerto.
   
  The little dot mkiii I never set the volume past 10 o clock.
   
  I have a MF V-dac. SOurce issue is not a problem I think.
   
  Thank you for replies


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





leezz said:


> Is it normal I have to put the volume to 01.00 for me to enjoy music at the right volume?
> 
> Gain setting is set on high.
> 
> ...


 
  Make sure the volume on your computer and dac is set at 100%. All depends on what headphones and source you have. If you have low impedance phones that is definitely odd since I can't go past 9 or 10oclock without blowing my ears. If you have high impedance phones, that should be normal.
  
  Edit: Nvm I didn't see your above post. The Beyer is a high impedance phone so I don't think there's any problem. With the gain set on low I have to turn the volume anywhere between 1-3oclock


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





leezz said:


> MacedonianHero,
> 
> Im using the beyer t1 with the Concerto. Im not used to loud music at all, but the only way for me to have a "full" perception, I need to set the volume quite high on the concerto.
> 
> ...


 

 That seems pretty normal. I was at a local mini meet this weekend and I saw that most T1 owners playing with my Concerto were playing between 12 o clock to 15 o clock on the high gain setting.


----------



## leezz

Rasmus and Brasewel,
   
  Thanks for your input 
   
  I just thought it was quite strange as compared to my little dot. But I must truly admit, when the volume is set between 12-13.00, its marvelous.
   
   
   
  btw, Jan Meier is such a nice guy and I didnt know he was a dutchmen as well. So in broken English I asked him for some info on the concerto and to my suprise he replied in perfect dutch. haha 
   
  Thnks people


----------



## zenpunk

That's one thing I love about the Concerto, the fine and precise volume control with most of the pot travel being usable, which is rare. I can't stand all the amps whose volume control can't be used past 9 with most cans.


----------



## brasewel

^^ I agree


----------



## RazorJack

With my beyer DT990/600, the Concerto's high gain is too much for me. I do generally tend to listen at low-moderate sound levels, but I seriously would not understand how someone without hearing damage or loss could stand listening past 9 'o clock on high gain. Although I guess it greatly depends on the source.
   
  More on topic though, so the Stagedac is very likely to go out of stock forever, soon?! What a dilemma, I could choose to either wait for Jan to announce what his next products will be and hope there will be an upgraded dac (at hopefully the same price), or buy a Stagedac right away...
   
  Weren't there rumours, quite a while ago, that he might consider making a simplified Stagedac, one that did not come with the variable outputs, and therefore no volume control (and thus most likely have the same width as the Concerto)? That would be excellent for me! (Jan, if you read this, hope you can take a hint!!!  )


----------



## Fantoon

It would be rather cool if he shared some of his thoughts with us in this thread. Jan, are you there?


----------



## MacedonianHero

leezz said:


> MacedonianHero,
> 
> Im using the beyer t1 with the Concerto. Im not used to loud music at all, but the only way for me to have a "full" perception, I need to set the volume quite high on the concerto.
> 
> ...




It also depends on the source that you're using and well, how loud you listen to. I usually listen between 75-82dB, so based on that, I keep my volume (on HIGH gain) between 11-1 o'clock ish depending on the recording.


----------



## GTL

So, whats the consensus on the best headphones to pair with the concerto? Got a stagedac/concerto recently, was about to pull the trigger on the LCD2, when I heard that LCD2s were not that great on the highs and the schitt lyr is a better match with the LCD2s. I heard the HD800s with the concerto and was not impressed.


----------



## brasewel

I think Denon and the T1 pair really well the concerto. I was unimpressed with the LCD-2 and the HD800 when running through my amp


----------



## MrJoshua

I've not read all of the comments on this thread, but I thought I'd just chip in to say I like that this looks like Jan's older amps (like a big version of the HA-1 MKII that I've got).


----------



## MacedonianHero

gtl said:


> So, whats the consensus on the best headphones to pair with the concerto? Got a stagedac/concerto recently, was about to pull the trigger on the LCD2, when I heard that LCD2s were not that great on the highs and the schitt lyr is a better match with the LCD2s. I heard the HD800s with the concerto and was not impressed.




To confirm, the highs on the Concerto with the LCD-2s are great, but they are greater with the 4 watts supplied by the Lyr.


----------



## thegr8brian

Has anyone ever tried swapping out the AD797A for AD797B? I know it was mentioned very early in this thread but I did not see any comments on anyone trying. The A has superior power supply rejection but the B has better input offset voltage, input offset/bias current, open loop gain and slightly better noise performance. The B only comes in SOIC though so an adapter would be needed.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Is the Concerto discontinued? I don't find it on the website of Jan anymore.


----------



## brasewel

Yes and so is the stagedac


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Thanks for the clarification. Is there any news of a new Meier amp or dac that will be released in the near future?


----------



## brasewel

Jan said he is working on something new but that was all had to say.


----------



## uelover

Jan said that there won't be any update to StageDAC.
   
  Concerto will be replaced, but it will still be a long wait. Won't come out anytime soon.
   
  That was what he told me.


----------



## thegr8brian

Quote: 





uelover said:


> Jan said that there won't be any update to StageDAC.
> 
> Concerto will be replaced, but it will still be a long wait. Won't come out anytime soon.
> 
> That was what he told me.


 

 I basically heard the same thing, so I decided to pick up a concerto off of another member here.


----------



## uelover

Quote: 





thegr8brian said:


> I basically heard the same thing, so I decided to pick up a concerto off of another member here.


 
  Nobody wants to sell their Concerto to me so I ended up picking a Corda Swing from Jan XD


----------



## athenaesword

should there be any difference in sound quality from using the low gain vs high gain on the concerto? I have a usable range of volume on either setting. obviously with low gain i'll be using the 2 - 5oclock of the volume pot, and with high gain i'll use 9 -12. was just wondering if there should be any sonic differences once the volume is matched?


----------



## s4nder

The new amp is called Corda Classic and will be released in September. There's even a schematic of the front panel on the homepage.


----------



## RazorJack

Quote: 





athenaesword said:


> should there be any difference in sound quality from using the low gain vs high gain on the concerto? I have a usable range of volume on either setting. obviously with low gain i'll be using the 2 - 5oclock of the volume pot, and with high gain i'll use 9 -12. was just wondering if there should be any sonic differences once the volume is matched?


 


 To my ears, there's no difference.
   
  I'm surprised yet again though, at how loud you and many others have described, are listening through the Concerto. I know it hugely depends on the source, but for me, with the (fixed output level of the) Stagedac fed by a cd player (that bypasses its own volume control circuit when using the digital coax out), I rarely find it necessary to use the high gain.


----------



## rrahman

Hey guys,
   
  I apologize if this was answered already somewhere in this thread, I just skimmed through it.
   
  First, whats the red voltage button on the underside of the amp for?
   
  2nd, flipping through this thread I have noticed some discrepancies in how loud people are perceiving the amp really gets.  I am using pretty low impedance cans (Edition 8, Hd595s, Dt770/32ohm) and can tolerate max on the low gain and about half max on high gain.  Not that I listen to it that loud regularly, but I would think that an amp that comfortably powers 600 ohm cans would have blown my ear drums at that level.  Skylab had suggested somewhere in this threat to try using an mp3 player line out in case it was my source (Asus Essence ST w/o the built in dedicated amp and w/ maxed volume on windows 7 64 bit).  I did that (w/ my meizu m6) and same result.  I don't think there is anything wrong with the circuitry, because the sq otherwise is unbelievably good. I am no physicist and have limited experience with high impedance cans, but I am suspecting that higher impedance cans could deliver similar spl w/ less current.  Any thoughts?
   
  In other news, I can't wait to listen to my soon to be arriving lcd2 rev2 with this amp.


----------



## jmvdigital

After owning the Concerto/Stage DAC combo for almost a year, I'd say this review is spot on. It's a pleasure each time I fire them up and settle in for a listen.
   
  Despite that, I've decided to sell this setup (along with my Denon D5000s, which sound great together). I just don't get a chance to listen as much as I had hoped. PM me if interested.


----------



## jmvdigital

Now that I think about it, this review is the one that sold me on purchasing the Concerto in the first place!


----------



## swifttal

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I apologize if this was answered already somewhere in this thread, I just skimmed through it.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Mine is the exact same experience - only use the low impedance for IEMs, everything else including Grados get listened to on the high switch. Currently, it's mainly paired with HD-650 which remain around the 12 o'clock position most of the time


----------



## athenaesword

sorry i missed your reply. i use them with the audeze lcd-2. depending on the headphones I guess there would be different listening volumes. I listen between 60+ - 80+ dB which I think is the normal range.
  Quote: 





razorjack said:


> To my ears, there's no difference.
> 
> I'm surprised yet again though, at how loud you and many others have described, are listening through the Concerto. I know it hugely depends on the source, but for me, with the (fixed output level of the) Stagedac fed by a cd player (that bypasses its own volume control circuit when using the digital coax out), I rarely find it necessary to use the high gain.


----------



## Chris_Himself

You guys, I listened to one of these with HE-500's the other day. Has to be the best **** amp you could ever buy for 300+ dollars used. It was sheer sonic bliss and it even beat out the GS-1000/Mapletree EAR combo that my neighbor has.
   
  Considering it's a Symphony without the DAC circuit, it's going to be quite a performer competing with the more analytical Grace M902/903's. The DAC was a StageDAC.
   
  I've always been a fan of Meier Audio ever since the CORDA 3 and the MOVE for portable usages since their portables were always hugely powered and well worth the money even if you live in the US, but I hadn't tried any of their desktop stuff.
   
  It's a shame a lot of their stuff is discontinued, I wouldn't mind a Cantate when I start making money in the future when I'm done with school


----------



## 1974

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You guys, I listened to one of these with HE-500's the other day. Has to be the best **** amp you could ever buy for 300+ dollars used.


 

 I respectfully disagree, but I suppose it depends on type of sound you're looking for. I bought a Concerto and HiFiMan EF5 around the same time for my D7000s. The EF5 beat it hands down, displaying more warmth, power, and overall musicality. The Concerto was detailed and generally sounded good, but was bright and somewhat dry in comparison.


----------



## brasewel

Didn't know you can get an used Concerto for $300 now. I think it's a steal at $300 and probably the best amp you can get at that price range. The EF5 is no doubt a better amp but it sells at $500+.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





1974 said:


> I respectfully disagree, but I suppose it depends on type of sound you're looking for. I bought a Concerto and HiFiMan EF5 around the same time for my D7000s. The EF5 beat it hands down, displaying more warmth, power, and overall musicality. The Concerto was detailed and generally sounded good, but was bright and somewhat dry in comparison.


 


  A tube section will do that to an amp sometimes haha!
   
  But yeah I would figure a D7000 would be transparent enough to the point where you could use them as reference to give a decent perspective on headphones. I don't think I could find an EF5 anywhere though
   
  As for price, yeah they're around 3-400 now.
   
  Everyone is getting rid of theirs so they can pair their StageDAC with the new Corda Classic that is coming out. Jan's being very secretive. I'm not fortunate enough to be able to partake in Jan's desktop amps but these things are like sports cars to me haha. I get really excited whenever a new Meier product rolls around...


----------



## PedroH

I have the Concerto paired with the StageDac to drive Beyer T1 headphones.
   
  Would like to try something clearly better to evaluate an upgrade to this system. Don't have strong budget limitations as long as the improvement is very noticeable. What do you suggest?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Argo Duck

Take a look at the Decware CSP2 thread if you don't mind tubes. I don't have experience with it myself, but there's a consensus it's one of the outstanding combinations with the T1.
   
  Mind you, I think the Concerto/T1 is extremely good too. IIRC FrankI - who had both Concerto and CSP2 - considered the Concerto the best SS match he had tried with T1.
   
  I regard the StageDAC very highly and it is my preferred DAC with my speaker system. Very clean, detailed and neutral, and reproduces loud/soft contrasts superbly. However, with my HP rigs, I think I begin to prefer the Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC with Concerto. The MiniMax is more energetic, and seems to unleash more of the Concerto's dynamics - which it has in abundance.
   
  Edit: here's the thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/338147/review-decware-select-zen-csp2-tube-headphone-amp/360


----------



## bblegram

Hi .. 
 I recently bought a LCD-2. I'm looking for an amp that has a good parity with good cost-benefit ratio. I'm almost buying a used CONCERT Meier and I would like to know if you've tested this COMBO (2-LCD + CONCERT). 
 I'm new to this forum and I am Brazilian. I apologize for wrongly written ... 
 thank you


----------



## Argo Duck

CONCERTO and LCD 2 is a very good combination, well respected by many here. It has a lot of energy and drives my LCD 2 rev 1 very well. 

Compared to Meier's newest amp the Classic, the Concerto is slightly dry. Harmonics decay just a little bit faster. This is good with the rev 1, not sure about the current LCD 2 which I have not heard. 

Overall it is a very good match, resolving and transparent.


----------



## bblegram

Thank you for the quick reply! 
 My LCD-2 is Rev1. 
 I'll buy the CONCERT. 
 I read the specification that the maximum voltage is 13Vrms and 500mA. You think it's also a good combination with the Sennheiser HD 650 by having a dry, more neutral sound? 
 I ask this because I also have a HD650 currently paired this with a WooAudio WA3 - OTL.


----------



## Argo Duck

I haven't heard the 650 I'm sorry. However, Jan Meier originally designed for phones like beyer T1 and Senn HD800. When he designed the Concerto I don't think he'd heard the LCD 2. It's a good chance it will work with 650 as I understand it's a little dark?

You could ask Jan by email. He's terrific to talk to and gives terrific service for his products


----------



## swifttal

I have both the hd 650 and LCD2.2. The pairing with the 650s is phenomenal, however I would recommend you find a vintage pioneer to run with the LCDs instead for the same amount of money or less. The concerto is very detailed, but can be a bit lacking on power (especially with quiet classical recordings) and it doesn't do the best job of bringing out the awesome low end of the LCDs. See if you can find a SX-950 or 980 in decent condition, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ I wondered if the Concerto might match less well with the 2.2 based on reviews of the 2.2's differences from the 2.1 - have you tried the Concerto with the 2.1? If so any thoughts?


----------



## swifttal

Haven't heard the 2.1, but if you read through the vintage gear thread, the pioneers match very favorably with orthos with plenty of power to spare. It's a ton of amp for the same amount of money. The tone match might be better with the 2.1 and concerto, but I couldn't imagine the power issues going away.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ Thanks!

IIRC an oddity with the Concerto - assuming the specs in the manual are right; sometimes they don't seem to match those on the website, suggesting an older manual was not fully updated! - is that it needs 3-4V to reach full output. On 2nd thoughts that's not surprising, comparing peak to rms.

Anyway, FWIW I found my Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC (2.5Vrms in SS mode; 3.0Vrms tube) drove the Concerto/2.1 combo with much greater authority and dynamics than e.g. Jan's own StageDAC or the Schiit Bifrost. This is interesting as MacedonianHero figured the Concerto at about 500mW (see the original LCD2 thread 2-3 years ago), whereas _if the figures in the manual are correct_ I figured the Concerto's capability to be nearer a watt given higher input. Again, FWIW.

Very much along these lines is the Decware Taboo II (primarily speaker) amp, which needs more than 2Vrms to bring it alive according to its designer. (This changed with the latest model the III - preamp or high-output DAC no longer required).

Yes I recall Skylab got pretty enthused about vintage gear. In my part of the world, the better vintage stuff didn't seem to come up much so I didn't follow through...


----------



## bblegram

skylab said:


> *Overture*
> 
> The Concerto, the newest amp from Meier Audio, is essentially equivalent to the top Meier, the Symphony, with a less features and a few tweaks. As such, it employs Meier’s Active Balanced Ground topology, and includes his famous Crossfeed image enhancer (which is supposed to be improved from the Symphony, and as always is defeatable), and a gain switch. That’s it for “features” – one input, one SE output. There is, however, also a new volume pot, which Jan described as a discrete volume control with a total of 64 positions (versus 32 steps on the SYMPHONY) and with typical step-size being around 0.7 dB.
> ........."


 
 Hello! 
  
 I read the manual, I saw that there is the possibility of changing the GAIN LOW-HI to LOW-MED. 
 For use with LCD-2, which option do you suggest? Gain Medium or High? 
 Currently the concert is in the High Gain. 
 thank you


----------



## Skylab

This depends on the output level of your source. Remember, gain does NOT equal output power! If you feel you don't have enough play on the volume control, meaning you always listen at the beginning 1/4 or 1/3 of the volume control, then try the lower gain. Otherwise, leave it like it is.


----------



## bblegram

skylab said:


> This depends on the output level of your source. Remember, gain does NOT equal output power! If you feel you don't have enough play on the volume control, meaning you always listen at the beginning 1/4 or 1/3 of the volume control, then try the lower gain. Otherwise, leave it like it is.


 
 My source is a Headroom UDAC with 2V output in Single ended. 
 The volume is a little loud in 1/4. 
 The Headphones you are going to use LCD-2 and Sennheiser HD 650. 
 The high gain is 16dB and gain Medium is 10dB. 
 Do you think the high gain, and the volume is already a bit high at 1/4 volume, may result in some distortion?
 Thank you


----------



## Skylab

I don't think you would get distortion but if you feel the level is high at 1/4 up on the volume control then it is worth trying the medium gain. You can always change it back!


----------



## ElephantTLK

Today i decided to listen to my old Concerto...
 I found out that my left channel is not working. Tried with 3 headphones, 3 sources and 2 cables... Its faulty amp.
 Its strange. One week ago it worked normally.
 Left chnnel is not working at all...
  
 How do i find out which component is faulty?


----------



## ElephantTLK

elephanttlk said:


> Today i decided to listen to my old Concerto...
> I found out that my left channel is not working. Tried with 3 headphones, 3 sources and 2 cables... Its faulty amp.
> Its strange. One week ago it worked normally.
> Left chnnel is not working at all...
> ...


 
 ?


----------



## RazorJack

I would suggest contacting Jan Meier directly.
  
 That is weird, for the amp to just fail like that. I have been using my Concerto pretty much daily for 6 (yes, SIX) years now and it is working perfectly.


----------



## Decommo

I recently acquired Concerto to pair with HD650 and AQ Nighthawk. It is great pairing and I personally like it a lot.  I am not sure how it pairs with IEM though. Does anyone know what the output impedance of Concerto is? I tried to find it from google search but no avail...


----------



## RazorJack

The output impedance of the Concerto is 0 Ω, according to the original manual that I got with my purchase.


----------



## Shure or bust

Meier corda concerto vs Audio Technica Ha-5000 ?


----------



## housekrl

I'm new to head-fi but I have owned the Concerto since it first hit the shelves. I used to listen to the Audeze Lcd2's paired with this amp. That's pretty much all I listened to for 6 or 7 years. I have since sold my beloved Lcd2's. However, I don't think that I could ever part with this amp. As I write this I am listening to the Hifiman HE400i paired with the Concerto. I have tried many headphones with this amp but continue to go back to planar cans as I believe this amp shines with. If you can find one these days. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## Moosi

housekrl said:


> I'm new to head-fi but I have owned the Concerto since it first hit the shelves. I used to listen to the Audeze Lcd2's paired with this amp. That's pretty much all I listened to for 6 or 7 years. I have since sold my beloved Lcd2's. However, I don't think that I could ever part with this amp. As I write this I am listening to the Hifiman HE400i paired with the Concerto. I have tried many headphones with this amp but continue to go back to planar cans as I believe this amp shines with. If you can find one these days. For whatever it's worth.



Same thing here! Used it with HE-560 and now with Ether C 1.1. It truly shines with orthos.


----------

